# Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem unsere Tour nun vorbei ist,wurde schon was neues in Angriff genommen:q.
Hier werden wir nun alles Organisatorische reinposten,damit wir nicht durcheinanderkommen.

Angedachter Termin ist das Wochenende 28.10.-31.10.,wieder 2Häuser und 3 Limbo,evtl.noch ne Avor dazu,aber das können wir hier ja noch ausklamüstern.

Bisher haben sich folgende Boardies gemeldet:

1.lausi #6  kaschunkelt 
2.angelnrolfmann#6  kaschunkelt
3.Tochterknutscher  
4.MSausG       #6      kaschunkelt
5.Yupii              #6     kaschunkelt
6.Chong           #6     kaschunkelt 
7.bernie             #6   kaschunkelt 
8.Beppo          #6    kaschunkelt 
9.jessej           #6 kaschunkelt 
10.dem Intrigant sein Onkel  #6 kaschunkelt 
11.offense80 :l:l   #6  kaschunkelt 

Nun noch das mit dem Geld: 

Sobald ihr JETZT zusagt,ist das verbindlich,d.h.,wenn ihr nicht könnt  gibt es das Geld nicht zurück,es sei denn IHR findet ersatz und der  bezahlt.Mit eurer Zusage erklärt ihr euch damit einverstanden.
Werde dann jedem ne PN mit meinen Kontodaten schicken und 180,- einfordern(klingt hart,ich weiß).

Tour ist voll, war lange genug Zeit sich zu melden.


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

ich auch


----------



## Beppo (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hierfür würde ich mich erstmal sozusagen als Ersatz für Ausfälle anmelden.

Ich mag erstmal die Kuttertour auf mich zukommen lassen.

cheers Beppo


----------



## Chong (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich auch


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Hierfür würde ich mich erstmal sozusagen als Ersatz für Ausfälle anmelden.


 
 Klingt für mich, wie ein Widerspruch in sich........ |kopfkrat

 Nichts für ungut, mein kleiner Kumpel :m
 Konnte die Steilvorlage nur nicht unverwandelt lassen |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Chong schrieb:


> Ich auch



10,5 Jahre hier registriert und dann 40% der Postings innerhalb der letzten Woche.
Da sieht man, was so 'ne Boardie-Kleinboottour aus einem macht..... #6

Sorry, Jens.
War lieb gemeint :l, aber auch diese Steilvorlage musste ich verwandeln :q


Zum Tröhhröhhhh schreibe ich mal lieber nichts |rolleyes


----------



## bernie (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

wie denn nu...?!?!?!?!?

Bin ich HIER dabei, da dabei, oder daaa dabei |bigeyes |uhoh: |kopfkrat

issjaauchegal: ICH BIN DABEI |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> wie denn nu...?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bin ich HIER dabei, da dabei, oder daaa dabei |bigeyes |uhoh: |kopfkrat
> 
> issjaauchegal: ICH BIN DABEI |wavey:



Hase.. . . . . du bist dabei, überzeug den Knubbeligen noch.


----------



## Yupii (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> wie denn nu...?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bin ich HIER dabei, da dabei, oder daaa dabei |bigeyes |uhoh: |kopfkrat
> 
> issjaauchegal: ICH BIN DABEI |wavey:


Ich drück dich dann auch


----------



## Beppo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Überzeugt...haben grade am See darüber geschwafelt, klar ist wenn Bernie fährt bin ich dabei.. der einäugige Zwilling 

mit "knubbelig" kann ich mich voll identifizieren 

lg
Beppo


----------



## bernie (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich drück dich dann auch



Dann werde ich Dich wieder in mein Nachtgebet einschliessen |bla: #6

MEIN HELD! :vik:


----------



## Beppo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Irgendwie isser jetz anners , der Bernd

nölt garnicht mehr rum 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> nölt garnicht mehr rum
> 
> lg
> Beppo


 
 Er nicht, aber warum bisse Du denn jetzt so :q


----------



## Beppo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

EDIT : Nun habe ich schon den Kutterthread mit diesem verwechselt



jute Nacht , bin schwer k.o. vom Salmoniden drillen 

Beppo


----------



## Beppo (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich, wie ein Widerspruch in sich........ |kopfkrat
> 
> Nichts für ungut, mein kleiner Kumpel :m
> Konnte die Steilvorlage nur nicht unverwandelt lassen |supergri



Lass man stecken Hein, ich weiss ja von wem es kommt 

Und "kleiner Kumpel" , da wird mir richtig warm ums Herz.
Selten soviel Kumpelliebe bekommen wie die Tage in DK. :l

Über die Obstlermarke müssen wir noch reden..der den Du mitgebracht hast kennt man auch als "Seehofers Rache" .

Marille war weich und zart, ich persönlich präferiere ja Trester, also Grappa.. am Besten ausm Piemont..hmm lecker.

Falls wer Fragen zu klaren Bränden hat....bitte vorm 5.Glas fragen , hihi

cheers
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Irgendwie isser jetz anners , der Bernd
> 
> nölt garnicht mehr rum
> 
> ...


 

Moin Beppo,
so 'ne Mommark Tour hat auch einen "therapeutischen Zweck"


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Lass man stecken Hein, ich weiss ja von wem es kommt
> 
> Und "kleiner Kumpel" , da wird mir richtig warm ums Herz.
> Selten soviel Kumpelliebe bekommen wie die Tage in DK. :l
> ...


 

......bezueglich dem "klaren Göttergetränk", bis zur nächsten Tour fahre ich noch einige Male in's Allgäu und Richtung Ailingen / Bodensee. 
Da werde ich wohl den ein oder anderen "Kanister Feuerwasser" mitbringen können. 


(Denkt immer dran....Rauchen=ok, klarer Schnaps=ok........beides zusammen = |splat:|engel:, oder eben ein "amSonntaganLandbleibeTag")


----------



## bernie (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Beppo,
> so 'ne Mommark Tour hat auch einen "therapeutischen Zweck"



vor allen Dingen für Ellenbogen


----------



## Jesse J (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin! 
Ich bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin natürlich auch dabei


 
................#6


----------



## offense80 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wenn wir noch mehr werden, berichten bestimmt alle reginalen Zeitungen von uns....

FLÜCHTLINGSWELLE AUS DEUTSCHLAND jetzt kommen sie nach Dänemark.

Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und bekommen von denen dann Begrüßungsgeld :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

*ALS*o nach dem Satz von Michi muß ja der nobbi als erster auf die Warteliste








br Nobert


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Kleine Frage zwischendurch- 

Soll das hier nur eine Aktion für Insider- also im kleinen Kreis- werden, oder ist auch ein gewisses "Ausufern" erwünscht?

In letzterem Fall - gib doch mal so ne kleine Übersicht über die Rahmenbedingungen oder verlinke mal zu den vorigen Touren um Uneingeweihten einen Einblick zu gewähren.|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zwischendurch-
> 
> Soll das hier nur eine Aktion für Insider- also im kleinen Kreis- werden, oder ist auch ein gewisses "Ausufern" erwünscht?
> 
> In letzterem Fall - gib doch mal so ne kleine Übersicht über die Rahmenbedingungen oder verlinke mal zu den vorigen Touren um Uneingeweihten einen Einblick zu gewähren.|wavey:



Ein gewisses "Ausufern" bis max. 14-16 Leute würde gehen, nach der Personenzahl richtet sich aber auch die benötigte Bootsanzahl,und wir müssen frühzeitig bei Matze buchen. 

Wenn du mitmöchtest bissu natürlich dabei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Also eher kleiner Kreis....
Ich hatte hinterfragt, weil das Öffnungsposting nicht so viel für die meisten anderen User hier hergab.


Ich kann für meinen Teil nicht soweit im voraus planen, ohne dies mit "Urlaub" bei meinem Chef zu hinterlegen....

Wenn, dann würd ich das ziemlich kurzfristig entscheiden und zur Not ein Boot hinterherzerren  #6


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Also eher kleiner Kreis....
> Ich hatte hinterfragt, weil das Öffnungsposting nicht so viel für die meisten anderen User hier hergab.
> 
> 
> ...




Wäre ja kein Problem mit dem Schlafplatz, die Häuser sind ja groß genug.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin 

ich glaube sowas wollte Dorschbremse mal gucken|wavey:

            #*1*






br Norbert


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hassu recht!:m

Ui- vom Preis her konnte sich bei *der* Tour ja wohl keiner beschweren!#6


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

haaallo

würde mich auch mal interessieren was die letzte tour gekostet hat

LG a.d. Norden
#c


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Klickst Du den Link  auf Posting 27|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Glaub ich muss noch mehr Boote kaufen....#6

LG


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> haaallo
> 
> würde mich auch mal interessieren was die letzte tour gekostet hat
> 
> ...



180,-Häuser und Boote, ca. 25,- Verpflegung und was Strom etc. angeht warte ich noch auf die Endabrechnung, denke aber das sich daß auch so um 20,- bewegt. Pro Person versteht sich.


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Glaub ich muss noch mehr Boote kaufen....#6
> 
> LG



Matze, das ja mal nen Plan |rolleyes#6#6#6. Wäre schön, wenn sich das zu einem festen  Bestandteil dieser Truppe machen würde, natürlich auch mit mehr Boardies #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hier nochmal was zum anfüttern für euch......diese schönen Dorsche gab es heute auf dem Rev in 5-7m Tiefe#6


----------



## Beppo (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach so sehen die aus :q

Der junge Mann in Sommerbekleidung.. Hut ab 
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....

lg
Beppo

und fettes Petri ..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Oha! !.. Malte kann auch in Mommark dicke Dorsche fangen! !


----------



## lausi97 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wer möchte noch mit? So 1-2 Plätze hätten wir noch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wer möchte noch mit? So 1-2 Plätze hätten wir noch.




 sieht wieder gut aus !!!


----------



## Arki2k (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Urlaub für die Zeit ist angereicht, ich würde erstmal vorerst zusagen - Bis zur endgültigen Zusage ist ja noch etwas Zeit


----------



## lausi97 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Urlaub für die Zeit ist angereicht, ich würde erstmal vorerst zusagen - Bis zur endgültigen Zusage ist ja noch etwas Zeit



Bist dabei, endgültige Entscheidung wird nicht so lange dauern


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bist dabei, endgültige Entscheidung wird nicht so lange dauern


 
 Jupp, dann wird gebucht und der Zaster eingesammelt......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

...ihr habt was verpasst in Magdeburg...:l:l:l


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin 
matze2004

sone schitte und ich steh auf der warteliste wenn sie kommt ende okt.2016#q






|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ...ihr habt was verpasst in Magdeburg...:l:l:l


 
 Ist halt so..... wenn man mit uns Boardietour-Stars im Kontakt ist.
 Groupies ohne Ende + pausenlos.....


----------



## offense80 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:l Das ist doch Babs Kijewski:l

Wäre super wenn du die für unsere Tour auch noch mit an Land ziehen könntest Matze. :k

Dafür würde ich sogar mit ihr zusammen das Prinzessinen Zimmer teilen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ...ihr habt was verpasst in Magdeburg...:l:l:l



Moin Matze,........ jau, hab mich echt in den A... gebissen. Hab im Moment gesundheitlich ein paar Probs und lag das komplette WE flach|uhoh:........ war ja mal wieder ein Erfolg die Messe und dein "Auftritt" : sehr professionell !!!! #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> :l Das ist doch Babs Kijewski:l
> 
> Wäre super wenn du die für unsere Tour auch noch mit an Land ziehen könntest Matze. :k
> 
> Dafür würde ich sogar mit ihr zusammen das Prinzessinen Zimmer teilen :q




 Mensch Micha...echt Babs??!! |bigeyes (Na sicher Mensch!! )
 Für unsere Tour ist dat nix....... (die steht auf Männer) |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Reppi (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die kann doch nur Karpfen......


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Reppi schrieb:


> Die kann doch nur Karpfen......



 #6........


----------



## lausi97 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich sogar mit ihr zusammen das Prinzessinen Zimmer teilen :q



:c:c:c,du Schufft.........


----------



## offense80 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach mein König, du bist und bleibst doch immer meine Nr. 1


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Richtig, das ist Babs Kijewski. Muss sagen die lag sehr gut im Arm:l:l:l

Rainer Korn war auch öfter bei mir und musste auch mit ihm ein Interview machen für den Messe Film....Bin mal gespannt .....


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist Babs Kijewski. Muss sagen die lag sehr gut im Arm:l:l:l
> 
> Rainer Korn war auch öfter bei mir und musste auch mit ihm ein Interview machen für den Messe Film....Bin mal gespannt .....


 
 .....#6

 Oh, jetzt wirst du auch noch Filmstar!!??   Unglaublich....


----------



## lausi97 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist Babs Kijewski. Muss sagen die lag sehr gut im Arm:l:l:l
> 
> Rainer Korn war auch öfter bei mir und musste auch mit ihm ein Interview machen für den Messe Film....Bin mal gespannt .....



Super Matze, wenn du dann das Babs noch überreden kannst uns im Oktober zu begleiten........


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Super Matze, wenn du dann das Babs noch überreden kannst uns im Oktober zu begleiten........


 
 .......... dann lass dir schonmal ne Ausrede einfallen, warum du beim Angeln von einer Frau "abgezogen" wurdest..


----------



## offense80 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die darf uns alle gern "abziehen" :q dafür muss sie später mit uns lustige Trinkspiele spielen.....nach UNSEREN Regeln :l


----------



## lausi97 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die darf uns alle gern "abziehen" :q dafür muss sie später mit uns lustige Trinkspiele spielen.....nach UNSEREN Regeln :l



Richtöög, oder Flaschendrehen 

Rolf, lieber von Babs , als von Reppi, der würde den ja völlig durchdrehen |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Richtöög, oder Flaschendrehen
> 
> Rolf, lieber von Babs , als von Reppi, der würde den ja völlig durchdrehen |supergri


 

....... du weisst doch: " Reppi, leg dich nicht an mit die Familie.....ä" :g und schon wird die Boot leichter :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Super Matze, wenn du dann das Babs noch überreden kannst uns im Oktober zu begleiten........



Die wohnt dann aber in Eurem Haus !!!!!!

Diese 'Geräusche', welche die ganze Nacht aus Eurem Hause kamen, kennen wir Vernünftigen ja schon zur Genüge


----------



## Reppi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

sabbernde alte Menschen...........schlimm !!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Reppi schrieb:


> sabbernde alte Menschen...........schlimm !!!


 
 ...... was bist du nochmal für ein Baujahr?? (.....also Pssssst!!!!)


----------



## Reppi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

hab ich mich echt sooo gut gehalten ??:q
Ich dachte zwischen Uwe, Dir und mir liegt ne Generation..:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Reppi schrieb:


> hab ich mich echt sooo gut gehalten ??:q
> Ich dachte zwischen Uwe, Dir und mir liegt ne Generation..:vik:



Ganz ehrlich? |bigeyes NEIN, hast du nicht!! Ich weiss die Wahrheit tut weh.......#c

Wenn du von Generationen sprichst, meinst du doch Eintagsfliegen, oder? #6


,....... da fällt mir gerade ein, ich muss die Arbeits-Liste der Neulinge bei der nächsten Mommark-Tour noch updaten.. 
So einfach wird das für dich nicht mein Lieber.......


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? |bigeyes NEIN, hast du nicht!! Ich weiss die Wahrheit tut weh.......#c
> 
> Wenn du von Generationen sprichst, meinst du doch Eintagsfliegen, oder? #6
> 
> ...



Meinst du das er die Spucknäpfen freiwillig sauber macht?


----------



## Reppi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Lausi, schreit nach Frazzenbatschen


----------



## lausi97 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Reppi schrieb:


> Lausi, schreit nach Frazzenbatschen



Oh ja, bittebitte, kratz mich , beiß mich aber lass mich nich........liegen


----------



## bernie (12. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nur gut, dass wenigstens einer von uns nicht komplett abdreht, nur weil irgendeine Tusse Hähähää und Hihihiiiii macht.....

Ich bin grade wieder restlos davon überzeugt, auf dem falschen Planeten zu leben.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass wenigstens einer von uns nicht komplett abdreht, nur weil irgendeine Tusse Hähähää und Hihihiiiii macht.....
> 
> Ich bin grade wieder restlos davon überzeugt, auf dem falschen Planeten zu leben.....


 


.......... sicher sicher, sprach der vom Stamm derer " die  das Echolot deuten können (wollen)". Hugh, ich habe gesprochen :g:g


----------



## bernie (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Verflucht hier gibts keinen Mittefingerhochstreck-Schmailih


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Verflucht hier gibts keinen Mittefingerhochstreck-Schmailih


 
:q........"schmales Reh" sagt:" Yes, der wurde leider entfernt" #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q........"*schmales Reh*" sagt:



Beine wie ein *Reh*.
Nicht so *schmal*....

... aber zumindest genauso behaart :q


Bernie, jetzt sucht, ausser Dir, noch ein anderer den 
'MittelfingerindieHöhereck' Schmilla


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Beine wie ein *Reh*.
> Nicht so *schmal*....
> 
> ... aber zumindest genauso behaart :q
> ...


 
Lieber Hein....|gr:|evil:#d#q:c:r|krach: ()


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lieber Hein....|gr:|evil:#d#q:c:r|krach: ()



 Aber den gesuchten Smiley haste trotzdem nicht gefunden.

 Ätsch |clown:


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber den gesuchten Smiley haste trotzdem nicht gefunden.
> 
> Ätsch |clown:



Und das ausgerechnet am Mittelfingerhoch Samstag :c


----------



## bernie (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ächt?? |bigeyes

na dann:


----------



## MS aus G (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Ihr´s, 2 Wochen Langeland sind natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorüber gegangen!!! Na gut die letzte Woche hätte auch schneller vorbei sein können, bei dem vielen Wind, den wir hatten!!! Sind dann auch schon gestern gefahren.

 Kurz zu unseren Fängen. Die Fänge waren ähnlich überschaubar, wie in Mommark, leider. Obwohl wir in der ersten Woche jeden Tag top Wetter hatten, konnten wir die Dorsche nur als "Einzelgänger" finden. Hab ich so auf LL noch nicht erlebt, aber so ist es halt mit den schuppigen Gesellen!!!

 In der 2. Woche ging dann nur an 2 halben Tagen etwas, aber auch bei mehr Drift konnten wir kaum Dorsche überlisten. 

 Einziger Lichtblick war, das ich meine erste Meerforelle fangen konnte, die war mit ca. 25 cm zwar recht klein, aber immerhin. Mein Bruder konnte auch seine Erste fangen, die mit 50 cm zwar toll war, aber leider gefärbt, so das wir sie wieder in ihr Element entlassen haben!!! In der ersten Woche konnte unser, ansonsten Nichtangler, einen klasse Steinbutt von 1,9 Kg fangen, was glaube ich auch ein toller Fang war!!!

 Zusammen hatten wir in den 2 Wochen 35 Dorsche bis 72cm und diverse Plattfische bis 40cm!!! Das bei 7 Ausfahrten,....! Es gab schon bessere Zeiten!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bin echt gespannt, wer zum Schluss in Mommark nach 2 Tagen Rutenschwingen den Größten rausholt. Sind ja scheinbar alle momentan gut im Training mit ihren Ruten. Bei mir klappt es zwar noch nicht so gut, aber bis Mommark gibt es ja noch ein paar Trainingstage #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> wer zum Schluss in Mommark nach 2 Tagen Rutenschwingen den Größten.....



Prinzessin Lillifee ist und bleibt doch ein(e) Ferkel(ine) :vik:


----------



## Beppo (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hej Mario,

schön dass de heile wieder da bist.

Is halt insgesamt nicht einfach midde Dorsche dieser Tage, warum ? Frach mich net.

Wir melden uns..wg mal wieder Kuchen essen oder so :m (Ahle Woscht abholen ? wenn vorhanden )

gelle Bernie ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

#d#d#d#d#d#d,du Schnullipubs :q



offense80 schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt, wer zum Schluss in Mommark nach 2 Tagen Rutenschwingen den Größten rausholt. Sind ja scheinbar alle momentan gut im Training mit ihren Ruten. Bei mir klappt es zwar noch nicht so gut, aber bis Mommark gibt es ja noch ein paar Trainingstage #6


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Für alle OHNE Hintergedanken (und zum besseren Verständnis und jetzt auch langsam und in aller Ruhe) 

Ich bin echt gespannt, wer nach den beiden Tagen, auf denen wir mit der ANGELRUTE stundenlang unter sportlichen Bedingungen versuchen werden mittels Gummifisch oder Pilker den Dorschen und Seelachsen nachzustellen, am Ende den größten FISCH fangen wird. 

Momentan fahren ja schon einige des öftern zum üben raus auf See. Ich ja auch aber bei mir waren es noch nicht die großen DORSCHE und kein SEELACHS.

Aber bis Mommark werde ich wohl noch das eine oder andere Mal zum Hochseeangel fahren, um meinen Stil zu verbessern.


Dies ist die offizielle Übersetzung zu meinem vorherigen Text. 

Text heute morgen geschrieben in 2 Minuten, zwischen Zigarette, Toilette, Enkelkindern, klingelndem Telefon und bekoppter Katze die unbedingt was zu fressen wollte.

Text jetzt geschrieben in 10 Minuten, voller Entspannung und zurechtlegen der Worte, die es zumindest für diesen Text NICHT zulassen, den Ferkelfahnder anzumorsen.

|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Micha,

wir hatten schon alle verstanden, was Du *gesagt *haben wolltest.... #6.....

aber wie Du es *formuliert *hast...... |muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich hau mich wech :q. ....... Micha, wir sind alle gespannt (so einfach ist das...... :q:q)


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

ich hab euch auch lieb


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Den Text von heute morgen fand ich irgendwie treffender, dieses gesäusele von heute abend versteht ja keiner :q:q:q


----------



## Arki2k (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, ich bin nächste Woche mal mit dem Kleinboot in Warnemünde unterwegs. Ich hab das noch nie gemacht, aber Training muss ja sein  Da probiere ich dann auch mal meine Lidlangel aus, ggf. fange ich einen Hai und er zieht sie leider direkt in Meer.  Wetter soll soweit gut werden, ich melde mich dann wieder ^^


----------



## offense80 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Den Text von heute morgen fand ich irgendwie treffender, dieses gesäusele von heute abend versteht ja keiner :q:q:q



Das habe ich mir beim durchlesen des Textes später auch gedacht, aber ich wollte sehen ob es unter uns doch ein paar Intellektuelle befinden, die dieses Gesäusel ins deutsche zurück übersetzen  können |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir beim durchlesen des Textes später auch gedacht, aber ich wollte sehen ob es unter uns doch ein paar Intellektuelle befinden, die dieses Gesäusel ins deutsche zurück übersetzen können |supergri


 


.........hm, und haste welche gefunden? #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .........hm, und haste welche gefunden? #c


 
 Rolf,

 Deine Frage war eher rhetorischer Natur, oder |kopfkrat

 :q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Beppo,

 das "Cafe" ist noch bis Anfang Dezember closed. Also erstmal nichts mit lecker Kuchen. Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr natürlich trotzdem mal vorbei schauen, einen Kaffee krieg ich bestimmt hin, obwohl ohne den königlichen Kaffeemaschinenamtagvorhervorbereiter wird das nicht ganz einfach!!!

 @all,

 ich muss da noch was beichten! Zu diesem Termin steht mir der T5 leider nicht zur Verfügung!!! Ich würde das Frühstückskram wieder besorgen wollen, wenn gewünscht!?! Könnte dann aber leider nur noch eine Person an einem Checkpoint mitnehmen. Jörch ich lasse den Esrom-Käse dann auch weg!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hi Mario,

wilkommen Daheim 

Da siehste mal, wie schlecht das läuft, wenn Du keinen MOTIVATOR am Ruder hast   
Zweckdienliche Hinweise |bla: auf rieeeesige Lachsschwärme |kopfkrat unnerm Boot fördern das Fangergebnis ungemein!! |bigeyes

Frag Olaf :q


----------



## bernie (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

ach ja: DICKES Petri zur ersten Mefo! :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> wilkommen Daheim
> 
> ...


 

echt?? Wen hattet ihr denn noch mit auf eurem "Spassboot" ???  |bigeyes


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Jörch ich lasse den Esrom-Käse dann auch weg!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Nix eher kriegt Jesse ne Wäscheklammer auffe Nase 

Esrom ist mein Lichtblick am Morgen, da ist was bei Tisch das mehr müffelt als ich, also..nix mit ohne 

grüssle 
Und dem Arki2k gutes gelingen vor Warnemünde...sehr schön da .

Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> echt?? Wen hattet ihr denn noch mit auf eurem "Spassboot" ??? |bigeyes


 

 Beppo :m
 ( aber nur in Teilzeit |rolleyes )


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Halb-Matrose halt..
Voller Halb-matrose um präzise zu sein.

Naja die Spirituosen mussten ja wech, bevor se schlecht werden ..
oder wie war das mitm "schlechtwerden"

lg
Beppo


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin Beppo

ich bringe uns noch den Silberberg Nr.8 mit -)) (bekannt als Balkonkäse) 
wir beide werden wohl ein eigenes Haus bekommen und ein Boot mit dem wir dann auch mal zwischendurch zur Kneipe fahren#h





lg nobbi


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Nobbi,

Silberberg No. 8 klingt, als bräuchte man dafür einen Waffenschein..

Sehr gut...guuuut

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi,
> 
> Silberberg No. 8 klingt, als bräuchte man dafür einen Waffenschein..
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mal so einen Macadamia-Nuß-Schnaps aus Südafrika.
Aber auf der Flasche war ein Elefant abgebildet.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das für Euch das Richtige wäre....
Trööhhhrrröööhhhhh #d


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hmm kommt mir bekannt vor, das Gesöff.

Die haben doch in der Werbung von einem "einmaligen Rüsselgefühl" gesprochen...
oder wars "Reihern" ? 

vergessen...

bring ma mit Hein lol

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Rolf , nicht Spassboot, sondern  Traumschiff |supergri.

So nun noch was wichtiges, wer Matze die Tage mal kontaktieren zwecks Angebot.


----------



## Beppo (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Qualle 3 das Traumschiff lol

Ich war der Spucki ....

pffffft.

@Kööch gute Sache das..


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So nun noch was wichtiges, wer Matze die Tage mal kontaktieren zwecks Angebot.


 
 Oha, de Könich macht ernst......
 Nun geht das wohl doch wieder los mit'm (Alp)Traumschiff....

 Wat isse denne eigentlich midde Skizza ?!?


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> ich muss da noch was beichten! Zu diesem Termin steht mir der T5 leider nicht zur Verfügung!!! Ich würde das Frühstückskram wieder besorgen wollen, wenn gewünscht!?! Könnte dann aber leider nur noch eine Person an einem Checkpoint mitnehmen.




Wenn Sven auf ein Drittel seines 'üblichen' Tackles |uhoh: verzichtet, würden bei mir dafür dann 2 Angler mehr mit reinpassen. :q


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, die Abrechnung ist da. So wie es aussieht brauchen nur die noch was bezahlen, die Tages bzw. Jahreskarten brauchten und derjenige der die Naturködervorfächer und den Buttlöffel gekauft hat. Da noch Geld im Topf übrig bleibt, hier nun die Frage, auszahlen oder für die nächste Tour drin lassen? 

Anfrage für die Tour 2016 hab ich Matze gerade per PN geschrieben.


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da dürften ja so ungefähr 35€ übrig bleiben. Ich würde sagen drinnlassen. Das wären dann für jeden 3€, da lohnt eine Auszahlung wohl auch nicht.

 Zahlst Du den Gesamtbetrag an Matze? Deine Kontodaten hat ja wahrscheinlich jeder noch, und wir dann den Rest an Dich!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das ist ja mal so was von fix!!! Beim Matze gibt es keine halben Sachen. Einfach nur top!!! 

 Von meiner Seite könntest Du das sofort fest machen. Ich würde es auch bei den 180 Talern/Person belassen, dann haben wir immer noch eine kleine Reserve!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mario, in deinen beiden Vorposts kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

In dem ersten Posting, war noch eine Frage wegen der Abrechnung bzw. Überweisung!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Deadline fürs Bezahlen bitte 

ich muss erstmal wieder ein paar Taler dazuverdienen, war ein teures Jahr ..und Weihnachten kommt erst noch ..puh (Gruss Al Bundy   )

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Deadline fürs Bezahlen bitte
> 
> ich muss erstmal wieder ein paar Taler dazuverdienen, war ein teures Jahr ..und Weihnachten kommt erst noch ..puh (Gruss Al Bundy   )
> 
> ...



Spätestens 14 Tage nachdem Matze mir das Angebot via email zugeschickt hat. Melde mich aber dann noch. 

Mario, was meinst du?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo.
Diese beiden Häuser wären verfügbar.
Nr 20 kennt ihr ja.
Nr 24 ist nur ein Steinwurf entfernt.

Genügend Platz wieder für euch.

Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Diese beiden Häuser wären verfügbar.
> Nr 20 kennt ihr ja.
> Nr 24 ist nur ein Steinwurf entfernt.
> ...


 
........ |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Steine werfen in DK ????  

Nee Matze, sieht gut aus #6 (Schafft sogar unser Beppo, wenn er mal wieder ein "Formtief" hat) :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wer von den Teilnehmern wissen möchte wie das Angebot von matze ist, kontaktiert mich bitte via PN.


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich meine an wen muss ich mein Naturködervorfach bezahlen, an Dich oder an Matze?

 Na Rolf, ob der Weg nicht doch ein wenig "weit" für unseren Beppo ist!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich meine an wen muss ich mein Naturködervorfach bezahlen, an Dich oder an Matze?
> 
> Na Rolf, ob der Weg nicht doch ein wenig "weit" für unseren Beppo ist!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



An mich, hattest du nur 1 Vorfach?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich meine an wen muss ich mein Naturködervorfach bezahlen, an Dich oder an Matze?
> 
> Na Rolf, ob der Weg nicht doch ein wenig "weit" für unseren Beppo ist!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 

Mario,

eigentlich heisst es ja;  "zweimal lang hinschlagen" und du bist zu hause.  Aber Beppo "*lang*" hinschlagen....... na ja


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Diese beiden Häuser wären verfügbar.
> Nr 20 kennt ihr ja.
> Nr 24 ist nur ein Steinwurf entfernt.
> ...



Check........


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mario,
> 
> eigentlich heisst es ja;  "zweimal lang hinschlagen" und du bist zu hause.  Aber Beppo "*lang*" hinschlagen....... na ja



Na na, ärgert mir den lütten knubbeligen nich so |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Na na, ärgert mir den lütten knubbeligen nich so |supergri


 
..... willste jetzt hier einen auf "sozialen Beschützer " machen ?? |kopfkrat
Wir wollen hier doch mal die "Standard-Kommunikation" beibehalten........


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... willste jetzt hier einen auf "sozialen Beschützer " machen ?? |kopfkrat
> Wir wollen hier doch mal die "Standard-Kommunikation" beibehalten........



Ja Cheffe.......bis ja auch son bißchen knubbelig:l:l:l:k:k|rotwerden


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Käse raus der Spaß beginnt!

Beppo & nobbi angeln beim Alten Mommark.







#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ja Cheffe.......bis ja auch son bißchen knubbelig:l:l:l:k:k|rotwerden


 

Ich????? Nix Cheffe....... und knubbeli??, also bei manchen hat man das Gefühl, als wenn der Herr da oben auch "Reste" verbraucht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri (merkt man schon, wenn die Hebamme sich irrt und in's Gesicht haut |rolleyes)

Aber jeder so, wie er sich wohl fühlt #h#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na Rolf, ob der Weg nicht doch ein wenig "weit" für unseren Beppo ist!?!


 
 Hebt ihn einfach über'n Zaun zur Nr. 22.

 Von da kennt er den Weg


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ich????? Nix Cheffe....... und knubbeli??, also bei manchen hat man das Gefühl, als wenn der Herr da oben auch "Reste" verbraucht |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri (merkt man schon, wenn die Hebamme sich irrt und in's Gesicht haut |rolleyes)
> 
> Aber jeder so, wie er sich wohl fühlt #h#h



Zweimal.....|supergri


----------



## Beppo (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Irre ich mich oder hatte ich alles bezahlt ?
Wenn nicht, bitte PN mit genauen Anweisungen ..ich bin alt meine Ohren sind grauhaarig..usw.

Mann bin ich sunil

(erm wie kann ein kurzer lang hinschlagen ? ich drösel mich so vonner Leiter runter ...

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Beppo ich glaube Du musst die 2 Tagesscheine noch zahlen. Die Kontodaten vom König müsstest Du ja noch haben!!!

 König, ja ich hatte das eine Vorfach. Das andere Vorfach und das Blei hatte der Bernie.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Beppo ich glaube Du musst die 2 Tagesscheine noch zahlen.


 
 Ich meine, nur den ersten #c

 Für den 2.ten hatte er doch 'Force Majeure' angemeldet


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin zusammen,
 wie man merkt, ist doch eine gewisse "Uneinigkeit" oder ein im Stich gelassenes Erinnerungsvermögen zu bemerken :q:q.
 Vieleicht sollten wir bei der nächsten Tour gleich abends o.ä. dran denken solche Sachen wie gekaufte Vorfächer etc. gleich zu notieren. Ist zwar jetzt kein "Millionen-Betrag", sollte aber seine "deutsche Richtigkeit" haben, oder? |bigeyes#6

 Mario,
 da du ja bei der nächsten Tour "T5-los" bist, hab ich mal einen Vorschlag......... Du hast uns ja gut versorgt und eingekauft etc. ......... aber ich glaube wir können bei der nächsten Tour mal die Hälfte der Lebensmittel streichen?! War in meinen Augen einfach zuviel von der Menge her..... |bigeyes.
 Ich glaube Andor wollte noch ein paar Mettwürste extra haben? War das richtig? |supergri|supergri
 (Nicht böse sein, musste einfach sein ....... #6)

 Aber das alles ist ja noch etwas hin.......    (leider )


----------



## Coasthunter (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich werde jede weitere Tour boykottieren, an denen diese Salamis teilnehmen :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. November 2015)

Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich werde jede weitere Tour boykottieren, an denen diese Salamis teilnehmen :q:q


........warum bist'n so ???


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich werde jede weitere Tour boykottieren, an denen diese Salamis teilnehmen :q:q


 
 Das waren doch die geheimen Geheimköder.....

 Sagt bloß, Ihr habt die gegessen ..... |bigeyes


----------



## Coasthunter (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das waren doch die geheimen Geheimköder.....
> 
> Sagt bloß, Ihr habt die gegessen ..... |bigeyes




Das Kleingedruckte, "Nicht für den Menschlichen  Verzehr geeignet", wurde von Mario entfernt....#q


----------



## Jesse J (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Beppo ich glaube Du musst die 2 Tagesscheine noch zahlen. Die Kontodaten vom König müsstest Du ja noch haben!!!
> 
> König, ja ich hatte das eine Vorfach. Das andere Vorfach und das Blei hatte der Bernie.
> 
> Gruß Mario




Moin!

Hm .... ich hatte auch nen Buttlöffel, das Plus die 25€ für die Jahreskarte überweise ich Dir Lausi oh Du mein Könich !:g

Lg Jörch


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das Kleingedruckte, "Nicht für den Menschlichen Verzehr geeignet", wurde von Mario entfernt....#q



Dabei hatten wir Eure Wurst vorher extra noch mit Deinem Suppi-Dubbi Dorsch-Magnet-Lockstoff-Spray eingesprüht |uhoh:, 
für die 'ultimate' :q Fängigkeit.

Und Ihr futtert die selber..... #d


----------



## lausi97 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mache heute Nachmittag mal die PN 's fertig, auch mit dem  neuen Angebot.


----------



## MS aus G (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die "Extras" sind ja geklärt, und die Scheine kann ja jeder auf Seite 1 des letzten Trööts nachlesen! Die Abrechnung muss man sich auf den PC ziehen und vergrößern, dann kann man auch die Preise erkennen!!!

 Das mit dem Einkauf hatte ich wohl etwas zu gut gemeint, aber bei der 1. Tour sollte natürlich genug da sein, und bei der Wurst habt Ihr wohl leider Pech gehabt, die wird natürlich durch etwas anderes ersetzt. Nochmal Entschuldigung dafür!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. November 2015)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Die "Extras" sind ja geklärt, und die Scheine kann ja jeder auf Seite 1 des letzten Trööts nachlesen! Die Abrechnung muss man sich auf den PC ziehen und vergrößern, dann kann man auch die Preise erkennen!!!
> 
> Das mit dem Einkauf hatte ich wohl etwas zu gut gemeint, aber bei der 1. Tour sollte natürlich genug da sein, und bei der Wurst habt Ihr wohl leider Pech gehabt, die wird natürlich durch etwas anderes ersetzt. Nochmal Entschuldigung dafür!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 Mario, da hast du recht. Man weiß ja vorher nicht, was man für "Fressraupen" mit hat.
Und mit der Wurst, das werden wir in10  Jahren noch ansprechen. War doch son'st alles super mit der Verpflegung. Wer meckert, sollseinen Fisch essen ( also Diät)


----------



## Beppo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin ihr Schnuffelhasen.

Latürnich bezahle ich für 2 Tage, kann die Ostsee ja nix für, dass der Bärenfang schlecht war 

Kontodaten habe ich nicht mehr, nach Umstellung auf einen anderen Mail client und vorherigem Computerputz ist alles wech und vieles unauffindbar.

Also bitte wer mag nochmal des Königs Kontonummer per PN please.

Zu "übern Zaun heben" dann aber auch sicher gehen, dass ein gewisser Knochenbrecher mit dabei ist  (ich hör schon Käptn Lowrance "lasst den los, ihr hebt euch ´nen Bruch")

Zur Wurst...ich rätsele auch immer noch, warum gerade "eine" Wurst drüber war, und die ausgerechnet auf Andors Schoner ...lol

Die war doch aus Diätgründen für uns Knubbelige gedacht 
sehr nachvollziehbarer Ansatz Rolf 

lg
Beppo

EDIT: viel geschrieben, 80% Blödsinn.
Ich schlage vor die 6Taler für die Karte überweise ich mit dem anfallenden Betrag für 2016 zusammen ?


----------



## Arki2k (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hauptsache es gibt keine Bohnen, sonst habe ich das Haus für mich alleine :>


----------



## lausi97 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Hauptsache es gibt keine Bohnen, sonst habe ich das Haus für mich alleine :>




och datt könne wa och........:q


----------



## MS aus G (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Naja Sonntag hatte unser Wachhund Beppo auch das Haus für sich alleine!!! Das geht auch ohne Bohnen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Naja Sonntag hatte unser Wachhund Beppo auch das Haus für sich alleine!!! Das geht auch ohne Bohnen.
> 
> Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich will mal so sagen...
Wachhunde wie ich gehören eigentlich an die Kette ...

Ich war aber eher ein Schlaf-Hund als ein..

Schee wars trotzdem.

cheers
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Käse raus der Spaß beginnt!
> 
> Beppo & nobbi angeln beim Alten Mommark.
> 
> #h


nomma n bischen OT
Bruder Oma Sohn und Mudder..alle saufen aufm Kutter..

Ach nee das war ja ein anderes Event.

Ich habe mal nach solchem Käse gegoogelt, und der sieht schon aufm Bild gefährlich aus 

Da flüchtet mancher wohl nach draussen..

also nix sozialverträglich ... den essen wir heimlich Nobbi..

cheers
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Arki2K......wieder ein "Frischer" auf der Liste, der noch seinen "Frondienst" leisten muss........|kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Arki2K......wieder ein "Frischer" auf der Liste, der noch seinen "Frondienst" leisten muss........|kopfkrat



Jein, er war schon auf der BKT dabei........obwohl |rolleyes|rolleyes mir fällt da schon noch was ein.....|rolleyes:q


----------



## Mdeer (18. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

würd jern auf die warteliste..


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jein, er war schon auf der BKT dabei........obwohl |rolleyes|rolleyes mir fällt da schon noch was ein.....|rolleyes:q


 
 .... das ist etwas anderes...|rolleyes, war er schon mit in Mommark? Nein! :q 
 Sich zu dieser "Auslese" zählen lassen ist nicht ganz ohne :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Mdeer schrieb:


> würd jern auf die warteliste..



Moog wi.....


----------



## Arki2k (18. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .... das ist etwas anderes...|rolleyes, war er schon mit in Mommark? Nein! :q
> Sich zu dieser "Auslese" zählen lassen ist nicht ganz ohne :q:q



Ochje, ich ahne Schreckliches :q
Aber mich kann nichts schocken und davon abbringen mit euch Chaoten wegzufahren.:m


----------



## Yupii (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ochje, ich ahne Schreckliches :q
> Aber mich kann nichts schocken und davon abbringen mit euch Chaoten wegzufahren.:m


Wer weiss|rolleyes|rolleyes. Du kennst die Elefanten noch nicht:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. November 2015)

Yupii schrieb:


> Wer weiss|rolleyes|rolleyes. Du kennst die Elefanten noch nicht:q:q


Oh Mann, geht schon wieder los, hatte es gerade verdrängt ....


----------



## lausi97 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

törööööööööö.........:q


----------



## Beppo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Meine Mutter neulich beim Kaffee..Flimmerkiste an, "Löwe Zebra und Co."
oder wie die Tier Peepshow heisst..Sie so:" ach ich find die Elefanten so niedlich...wenn die beim Fressen so die Schnute machen"

Ergebnis "Schwarzwälder Kirsch anner Rauhfaser  "

greets
Beppo


----------



## bernie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Tach!

Ich weiß garnich, wie ich auf diesen ganzen Wust von schwachmatigem Schwachsinn antworten soll.... habt ihr denn nicht mal ein vernünftiges Thema und könnt ihr euch nicht mal anständig unterhalten??? |znaika:

Das ist ja wie bei den Hottentotten hier.....  |peinlich
Da muss ich mir aber echt überlegen, ob ich da nochmal mitfahre.....

Das ist mir echt zu albern hier.....|motz:
-
--
---
----
-----
-------
--------
------------
Scherzle :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
da habt ihr euch zu früh gefreut!!! #4

Ich hab grade überwiesen 

@Nobbi: frach Beppo.... MEIN Camenbert ist erst dann "RICHDICH", wenn ich die Kühlschranktür nur noch mit `nem Bagger zugedrückt kriege  
Also  steht einem gepflegtem Wettstinken nix im Wege  
und Platz im Haus hammer dann auch :vik: |muahah:


----------



## Arki2k (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Elefanten!? Ich bin Grosswildjäger! Lieber Elefanten als Kaukasische Weinschläuche ;D


----------



## Beppo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> @Nobbi: frach Beppo.... MEIN Camenbert ist erst dann "RICHDICH", wenn ich die Kühlschranktür nur noch mit `nem Bagger zugedrückt kriege
> Also  steht einem gepflegtem Wettstinken nix im Wege
> und Platz im Haus hammer dann auch :vik: |muahah:



schdimmd..Da wachen tote Leichen von auf 

@Arki .. Grosswildjäger, na das hat er ja gefickt eingeschädelt..

 Gedulde Dich..bis der Chong sein Mobiltelefon zückt..

solange bleibst Du im Dunkeln tapper was Ele..dingsdas angeht 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie bei den Hottentotten hier..... |peinlich
> Da muss ich mir aber echt überlegen, ob ich da nochmal mitfahre.....
> 
> Das ist mir echt zu albern hier.....|motz:
> ...



Ooocchhhhh, KaLeu Vollgas Lowrance,

nun sei doch nicht so.
Was wäre unser Boot ohne Dein 'Chakah, schon gerade wieder 'nen Lachsschwarm auf'm Echo überfahren' Motivationsgebrüll gewesen ?
Eine Horde von Deckschrubbenden Leichtmatrosen....

Wenn ich das mit anderen 'Huch, da kommt 'ne Welle' - Kapitänen in ihrem Telefonhäuschen auf'm Boot vergleichen würde....... #t

( Schätze jetzt sucht hier gleich noch ein anderer den 'MittelfingerindieHöhereck-Smiley.... :q )
Ich sag aber nicht, wer #d 
:vik:


----------



## MS aus G (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Oh, oh, der Jörch tut mir jetzt schon leid!!! Und Beppo hast Du schonmal *lebendige* Leichen gesehen??? Ach ja wir ja schon, am Sonntag Morgen war in Haus 20 glaub ich eine!!!

 Kaleu, wir finden die Lachsschwärme nächstes Jahr, wenn Du "Die Bounty" nicht so *kaschunkeln* lassen würdest, wäre die Köderführung viel einfacher, und dann haben wir sie!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ooocchhhhh, KaLeu Vollgas Lowrance,
> 
> nun sei doch nicht so.
> Was wäre unser Boot ohne Dein 'Chakah, schon gerade wieder 'nen Lachsschwarm auf'm Echo überfahren' Motivationsgebrüll gewesen ?
> ...



|krach:|krach:|krach:du warst doch nicht dabei, die Monster waren 10m hoch, ich schwör.......ach was doppelter Doppelschwör 5mal hintereinander :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach:du warst doch nicht dabei, die Monster waren 10m hoch, ich schwör.......ach was doppelter Doppelschwör 5mal hintereinander :q



Hast ja recht.
Aber unser KaLeu ist halt 'nen Meter tief drunter durch gefahren. Quasi direkt durch die Heringsschwärme durch, die er manchmal auch auf'm Echo........ |bla:|bla:|bla:

Ach, lassen wir das ......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

TOCK...Hier geht's jetzt richtig gut im flachen wasser.

Wollte euch aber wirklich nicht nervös machen...


----------



## lausi97 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> TOCK...Hier geht's jetzt richtig gut im flachen wasser.
> 
> Wollte euch aber wirklich nicht nervös machen...




nöööööö,überhauptnich...........frittenfettfrittenfett


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> TOCK...Hier geht's jetzt richtig gut im flachen wasser.
> 
> Wollte euch aber wirklich nicht nervös machen...


 

dickes Petri Matze !!! Schöne Fische !!!  #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wollte euch aber wirklich nicht nervös machen...


 
 Solange Du das Wort 'Elefant' vermeidest, ist alles gut. |rolleyes


----------



## Beppo (20. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jawoll, lecker Mittagessen.

Petri @Matze.

@Hein 3:1 .. fett gespielt..

lg
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (21. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Petri Matze #6#6#6
Ich hoffe, im März sind noch ein paar da für uns. :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. November 2015)

Coasthunter schrieb:


> Petri Matze #6#6#6
> Ich hoffe, im März sind noch ein paar da für uns. :q



Nix, die bleiben für den Herbst


----------



## bernie (21. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hast ja recht.
> Aber unser KaLeu ist halt 'nen Meter tief drunter durch gefahren. Quasi direkt durch die Heringsschwärme durch, die er manchmal auch auf'm Echo........ |bla:|bla:|bla:
> Ach, lassen wir das ......



... das IST ja der TRICK: Du musst möglichst etwas anderes machen, als die Masse...... dann fängste auch  (hamwer ja bewiesen) und es ist auch nicht von NAchteil, wemmer als guter Kaleu seine KRUH nach den entsprechenden Kenntnissen auswählt:

1. Einen Hein, der JEDERZEIT in der Lage ist, das Boot felsenfest zu verankern.... und wenns mit der Rute und dem Pilker ist

2. Einen kleinen, halben Gelben, der jederzeit in der Lage ist, für mehr Platz auff`m Boot zu sorgen, indem er einfach Daheim im Bett bleibt.

3. eine Mutter Theresa, die nicht nur mit allerfeinsten Nahrungsmitteln für volle Bäuche sorgt, sondern auch mit anglerischen Können&Geschick für ebenso volle Kisten 

Ich hatte selten soviel Wasser, das mir hinten vom Kragen in den Anzug gelaufen ist  .... abber schee wars 
Fast wie in Echt |rolleyes

@Matze: Petrie zum lecker Mittachessen :m


----------



## Beppo (21. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

..watt denn der "Stromberg" also der "Herbst" angelt auch in DK ?

schmunzelnd
Beppo

@Bernie .. für die Crew saufe ich mich doch gerne mal untern Tisch..oder aufn Dachboden je nachdem.

UND .. geiler Weltuntergang Bernie..mit sooviel Sonne..


----------



## Arki2k (22. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So wir waren dann mal gestern draussen bei Warnemünde - Ging sehr schleppend vorran - Nur 4 Dorsche und nen Wittling, dazu aus Langeweile 65 Heringe.

Waren an der zweiten Tonne - Später hörten wir dann die Dorsche klebten alle an der dritten....

Kurze Frage - Ich war ja jetzt das erste Mal auf nem Kleinboot und bei Windstärke 3 fand mein Körper das schon teilweise grenzwertig. Wie ist dann un Dänemark Ende Oktober? Nicht das ich da rumheule und ihr holt die Dorsche raus


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Wie ist dann un Dänemark Ende Oktober? Nicht das ich da rumheule und ihr holt die Dorsche raus


 
 Kein Problem...... Beppo 2  :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kein Problem...... Beppo 2  :m


Beppo zieh dich warm an:m eine 13 mit der SEUTEN DEERN.
Auf der Nordsee #h


----------



## Beppo (22. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich heule nicht, habe nur manchmal kalte Hände..wg. zarter Gitarristenfinger und so.. 

UNT .. hätte ich den zweiten Tag nicht Platz für Euch aufm Boot gemacht, hätte ich bis heute noch keine tote Kegelrobbe gesehen...(muss ich auch nich nochmal haben )

Arki..halb so wild, oder biste ein alter Mann ? 

wenns schön karschunkelt ists doch erst ne Seefahrt 

love and piece bros
Beppo

@Nobbi .. auch schon wieder Käse genascht ? warum Nordsee ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Arki..halb so wild, oder biste ein alter Mann ?


 
 Letztes Mal kam er nicht mit, weil er da 30 wurde......

 ( Und die schriftliche Erlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten nicht vorweisen konnte )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo, hier mal ein kleines Update von mir.

Ich habe mal meine Kontakte bei Novasol spielen lassen und habe nun 2 Top Häuser für Euch die auch direkt nebeneinander liegen bekommen. Somit ist ein "nur übern Zaun fallen" erneut gewährleistet...

Eines dieser Häuser hat sogar ein Spielzimmer wo ein Billardtisch, Tischtennisplatte und Dartscheibe auf Euch wartet...

Als Boote stehen euch diesmal 2 Limbos und eine ARVOR 215AS mit 60PS zur Verfügung.

Auch eine kleine Verlosung werde ich wieder für euch machen !

Meine Saison nähert sich nun dem Ende und 4 Wochen 30 Grad warten dann auf mich. :vik:
Morgen und nächste Woche geht es aber nochmal raus um ein paar Dorsche zu überlisten.

Ansonsten bedanke ich mich nochmal für euren Besuch im Oktober 2015 und freue mich schon auf euch im Oktober 2016.

Hier könnt ihr euch die beiden Häuser nochmal ansehen:
http://www.novasol.de/p/F09303
http://www.dansommer.de/daenemark/mommark/ferienhaus-8-personen-d1094

Lg an euch alle


----------



## lausi97 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Alter Falter......dasch ja tippitoppi #6, danke Matze. 

Dein Urlaub sei dir gegönnt, und schlürf ne Caipi für mich mit .
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Unsere Lausigkeit hat es treffend formuliert. Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls einen erholsamen Urlaub, frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und komm gesund zurück. #6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Eines dieser Häuser hat sogar ein Spielzimmer



Super Matze !!!

Dann wissen wir ja, wo wir Lausi und Beppo abgeben können 

Dir einen erholsamen und wohlverdienten Urlaub.
Lass Du Dich dort auch mal so verwöhnen, wie Du es Deinen Gästen angedeihen lässt #6.
Hast es Dir mehr als verdient !!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Matze,
dir auch nochmal vielen Dank für die "Rundumversorgung" bei der letzten Tour.#6
Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich euch !!!


----------



## Yupii (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch von mir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub#h


----------



## MS aus G (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Matze, von mir natürlich auch einen schönen Urlaub!!!

 Ich denke mal, Du wirst uns heute nochmal richtig "Lust" machen mit Deinen Fängen!?!

 Wie wird denn das Wetter bei Euch nächstes Jahr im November??? Du als Einheimischer musst das doch schon wissen!!! Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, die Messe ist am 5. und 6. glaub ich!?! Der Termin wäre uns aber leider am liebsten, um bei Dir eine Woche zu verbringen!!! Lässt sich da was machen??? Haus wäre Alex + Limbo. Danach würden wir dann direkt nach LL weiterdüsen. Andersherum wäre es etwas umständlicher, und Deine Gefriermöglichkeiten sind leider etwas eingeschränkt, um noch den Fang aus LL mitzubringen. 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

fahre morgen erst raus...

@ Mario
Die Messe war so ein riesen Erfolg für uns das wir auf jeden Fall 2016 wieder in Magdeburg sind.
Sicher könnten wir was regeln das mein Mechaniker euch Schlüssel etc übergibt.
Im Haus Alex ist eine große Truhe im Gartenhaus, ausserdem kann ich hier bei mir euren Fang aus LL hier zwischenlagern zur Not. Am besten wäre dann die Woche nach der Messe, mir ist es lieber und ich bin ruhiger wenn ich vor Ort bin wenn Kunden da sind.
Im November habe ich dann nur noch die Dieselboote zu Verfügung wegen Kabine, Wetter etc. 
Ich biete euch dann die Arvor zum Limbo Preis an !

Das Wetter im November.....dieses Jahr zum kotzen, 2014 super. Also das kann man nie sagen, man muss immer damit rechnen das man 1-2 Tage nicht raus kann. Aber das kennst du ja von LL sicher.

LG


----------



## MS aus G (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ok Matze, dann kann ich das meinen Jungs sagen und mit der Planung (Urlaub) schon mal Bescheid geben!!! Danke schonmal im Voraus, ich werde mich dann melden, wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist. Wir werden dann erstmal LL unsicher machen, und dann bei Dir "einfallen"!!!

 Warst Du heute nicht raus?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ok, kriegen wir alles hin Mario !

Nein, habe heute die erste Arvor raus geholt und der Kran hat sich um 4 !!! Stunden verspätet....aber morgen gehts raus....

live fänge findet ihr übrigens auch ab sofort auf Twitter unter #liveamdorsch

LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

....im flachen geht es jetzt richtig ab...Schönes Wochenende|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ....im flachen geht es jetzt richtig ab...Schönes Wochenende|wavey:


und :m|birthday:|schild-g


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin Matze, auch von mir

 |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

 viel Glück und Gesundheit !!!!!   :m


----------



## Yupii (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Minsen,
auch von mir |schild-g, alles Gute und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deiner extrem tollen ( absolut Extraklasse#6#6#6) Vermietung


----------



## MS aus G (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo Matze,

 von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum runden Geburtstag!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Vielen Dank für eure ganzen Glückwünsche

Lg


----------



## Beppo (29. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach wieder 2 Tage verschlafen 
Alles Gute nachträglich @Matze .

Schönen ersten Advent euch allen..schietwedder obendrein 

Karschunkelgebühr habe ich auch grade losgesendet..wollte nicht wie sonst der Letzte sein 


lg
beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Oooppppssss |rotwerden,

Matze, von mir natürlich auch ( nachträglich ) 
|schild-g

War an Deinem Ehrentag mit Skizzza zum Karschunkeln auf'e Ostsee, deswegen vollkommen übersehen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|smash:und der#:


nobbi


----------



## offense80 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich....wir lernen uns ja nächstes Jahr auch endlich mal kennen #h


----------



## Arki2k (30. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, dann habe ich mal brav bezahlt und freu mich auf ein unvergessliche WE mit euch - Ab nüchster Woche gibt es bei Vögler 20% auf alles, da schau ich mal nach ner Rute


----------



## lausi97 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> So, dann habe ich mal brav bezahlt und freu mich auf ein unvergessliche WE mit euch - Ab nüchster Woche gibt es bei Vögler 20% auf alles, da schau ich mal nach ner Rute



#6,sobald ich das auf dem Konto hab, kaschunkelst du mit.


----------



## lausi97 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ach wieder 2 Tage verschlafen
> Alles Gute nachträglich @Matze .
> 
> Schönen ersten Advent euch allen..schietwedder obendrein
> ...



sobald verbucht, kaschunkelst du mit


----------



## lausi97 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bis zum 1.1.16 warte ich noch auf die Zahlungen, dann rücken die Wartelisten Boardies auf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die nachträglichen Glückwünsche #h

Achja, morgen fahre ich übrigens wieder raus...#6


----------



## Arki2k (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wenn das Wetter bei euch besser ist  Aber wenn man sich die Bilder bei Twitter anschaut, dann ist es schön kalt und der Fisch hat sich auch etwas versteckt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die Dorsche verstecken sich jetzt auf gar keinen Fall zzt. Die fressen sich gerade sowas von voll...
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt haben wir hier eine Traumfischerei auf dem Riff.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter bei euch besser ist  Aber wenn man sich die Bilder bei Twitter anschaut, dann ist es schön kalt und der Fisch hat sich auch etwas versteckt.



|kopfkrat


----------



## Arki2k (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



Matze hat so ein neumodisches Ding am laufen, da berichtet er quasi live von seinem Boot und die NSA hat weniger arbeit - Twitter heisst das ganze - warum das Logo allerdings eine Vögelchen und kein Dorsch ist, weß ich nicht. |jump::s:a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Richtig, wobei der eine tweet aus dem Hafen Sonderborg erfolgte...da ist der Dorsch natürlich nicht so gut vertreten wie aktuell aus dem Riff poel

Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Arki2k,
sollte es das nächste Mal wieder klappen mit dieser Tour, werden wir mal da hinfahren wo der Matze immer die "Guten" aussetzt...... dat kanner #6#6..........


----------



## Yupii (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moinsen Mädelz,
euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## Beppo (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jau, von mir auch , schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch.

Wie ich im Kutter Thread bereits schrieb, bin bis 1.1.16 offline,

bist denne
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen,
Euch allen ein frohes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr. 
Matze, natürlich auch dir und deiner Family God Jul und alles Gute!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angel Jahr 2016.

Lg


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen auch.


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-) Jahr 2016.

Auf das uns die Dorsche im neuen Jahr besser gesonnen sind als dieses Jahr und es dann etwas weniger "kaschunkelt"!!! Fische oder was auch immer waren ja, laut unserem Kaleu, sehr reichlich vorhanden!!! Das waren aber bestimmt alles "Veganer", oder Olaf?!?

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Warum bist`n Du so???  ... da war aaaaaalles voll... Ächt jetzt!!!

Bleib Du mal schön in Deiner Schalke-Bettwäsche und schlummer weiter ;-)

Moin fahr ich mit Beppo an die Odertalsperre.... bin gespannt was geht....  ich will zum ersten Mal mit Hegene auf Maräne....


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da wünsche ich Euch aber mal ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich besseres Wetter als heute!!!

Ach so Aale waren auch dabei!!! Da wundert es ja nicht, das nicht viel gebissen hat!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

War ein geiler Tag mit Wahnsinnswetter, aber NULL Fisch (hatte ja auch kein Echo mit) 

Soviel abgerissen wie Heute hab ich selten...


----------



## MS aus G (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ein gutes neues Jahr noch allen!!!

Was ist denn auf Seite 1 los???

Naja egal werden sich noch Leuts finden!?!

Schaut doch mal bitte auf Matze´s HP auf den Shop! Wäre das nicht auch was für uns, mit Nickname oder Realname. Ich fände das eine tolle Sache!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Warum steht eigentlich Beppo`s Schwiegersohn in spe nicht auf der Liste?


----------



## Skizzza (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Uwe #h

Ich befinde mich momentan mitten in den Abschlußprüfungen und schreibe hoffentlich dann im Frühling an meiner Diplomarbeit. Was danach kommt steht noch völlig in den Sternen, daher hab ich leider überhaupt keine Planungsmöglichkeiten.
Sobald es auf den Herbst zugeht werd ich dann mal gucken wie es zu dem Zeitpunkt ausschaut und was noch so geht!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Sobald es auf den Herbst zugeht werd ich dann mal gucken wie es zu dem Zeitpunkt ausschaut und was noch so geht!



Svenni,

das klingt für mich jetzt aber schwer nach schwiegersöhnlichen Transferverhandlungen :q:q:q

( Ich lese daraus...... Falls Beppilein sein Angebot noch um 2 Ruten, 3 Rollen und 150 GuFis erhöht, dann schaun mer ma )

:vik:


Sorry, musste diese Steilvorlage einfach volley verwandeln |clown:


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Svenni,
> 
> das klingt für mich jetzt aber schwer nach schwiegersöhnlichen Transferverhandlungen :q:q:q
> 
> ...



Plus 300 Bärenfang


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Plus 300 Bärenfang



.............. hört sich ja an, als wenn wir für Beppo nur den Samstag ein paar Wattwürmer einplanen müssen??!!  (nimmt Sonntag wieder seine Migräne??!!)

Und der Svenni, wenn der die Chance hat, lässt er sich diesen Trip bestimmt nicht entgehen. ...... wo sonst gibt's morgens schon ein lecker Kaltgetränk zum Frühstück|bigeyes#6


----------



## Yupii (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .............. hört sich ja an, als wenn wir für Beppo nur den Samstag ein paar Wattwürmer einplanen müssen??!!  (nimmt Sonntag wieder seine Migräne??!!)
> 
> Und der Svenni, wenn der die Chance hat, lässt er sich diesen Trip bestimmt nicht entgehen. ...... wo sonst gibt's morgens schon ein lecker Kaltgetränk zum Frühstück|bigeyes#6



#6#6
Klein Sven wird sicherlich in Zukunft auf sein Frühstückskaltgetränk verzichten, ich schwör, nee Doppelschwör, nech Svenni?:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das war nicht meine beste Idee, bei der ganzen Karschunkelei |bigeyes
Aber als Zielwasser hat es ja getaugt, einen hatte ich doch erwischt an dem Tag |rolleyes

Aber stimmt schon was Rolf sagt, wenn's absehbar/möglich ist, werd ich das schon irgendwie deichseln #h
Dazu war der Trip (bis auf den Fang) einfach zu herrlich


----------



## lausi97 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das war nicht meine beste Idee, bei der ganzen Karschunkelei |bigeyes
> Aber als Zielwasser hat es ja getaugt, einen hatte ich doch erwischt an dem Tag |rolleyes
> 
> Aber stimmt schon was Rolf sagt, wenn's absehbar/möglich ist, werd ich das schon irgendwie deichseln #h
> Dazu war der Trip (bis auf den Fang) einfach zu herrlich



So so, nicht deine "beste Idee "............war datt Jüngelchen etwa kurz vorm Anfüttern?


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ........war datt Jüngelchen etwa kurz vorm Anfüttern?


 
 Hätt er man..., dann hätten wir wenigstens ordentlich gefangen :vik:

 Aber zu Sven's Verteidigung #6

 Waren bestimmt mehr die 'Monsterwellen', die ja 'primär' eins unserer 3 Boote umspülten


----------



## lausi97 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Waren bestimmt mehr die 'Monsterwellen', die ja 'primär' eins unserer 3 Boote umspülten



Dreifacher Doppelschwör :q


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So so, nicht deine "beste Idee "............war datt Jüngelchen etwa kurz vorm Anfüttern?



nein|rolleyes
Schuld war wohl meine Fahrweise


----------



## bernie (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wie jetzt?????? |kopfkrat

*Ihr seid doch nur rumgedümpelt!! *Wie - um alles in der Welt - sollte einem da schlecht werden ???? [Koppkratz]

Klein-Svenni hätte mal mit der Mormarkschen-Zerstörer-Crew  fahren sollen....... DAS waren harte Jungs!!!
Ich hatte noch nie SO schmerzfreie und pflegeleichte Leicht/Schwer/Kurz-Matrosen wie da an Bord :m

Das einzige, was die noch lernen müssen, ist es, nach exakten Tiefen-/Fischsichel-Angaben Ihre Taktik anzupassen.

Wellentechnisch und auch  Kaschunkelteschnisch sind das die allerallerbesten, schmerzfreiesten Burschen vonner ganzen Welt 
Keinerlei Schreckens- oder Schmerzenslaute konnte ich beim durchbrechen durch die Monsterwellen vernehmen!
(Man gut, dass Sonntach gewisse kleine gelbe Kurzmatrosen nicht mit an Bord waren) ;-)

Also Sven: nächstes Mal weiste, wo de mitfährst 

Vor lauter Rumgekaschunkel kommste  gar nicht zum reihern #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Keinerlei Schreckens- oder Schmerzenslaute konnte ich beim durchbrechen durch die Monsterwellen vernehmen!


 
 Lag vielleicht daran, daß wir den Mund voll Wasser hatten und Du bei dem Turbogeräusch der Motoren unser nur noch 'Gurgeln' nicht gehört hast :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?????? |kopfkrat
> 
> *Ihr seid doch nur rumgedümpelt!! *Wie - um alles in der Welt - sollte einem da schlecht werden ???? [Koppkratz]
> 
> ...





Bernie,
lag aber auch bestimmt (wie er selbst schon sagte) an der Fahrweise von Svenni's Kaptain. |rolleyes Der fährt ja sonst nur "Ruderboot" in Norge. 
Bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen Richting Poel Riff haben wir uns schon gewundert wohin die Jungs unterwegs waren #c|kopfkrat...... aber die Besatzung passt schon ganz gut zusammen. Da kann Sven auch sein Fachwissen gut weitergeben #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Aber wenn KaLeu Lowrance sein Baseballcap auf Schirm nach hinten zum Spritzwasser-Nackenschutz und sein 'U-Boot Kommandant auf Feindfahrt' Gesicht aufsetzt.... das hat schon was 

Und dann die Motoren aufjaulen....... :l

Da weiß man, daß man zuerst beim Fisch ist #v

Ob es beim Fisch 'über' Wasser oder 'unter' Wasser ist, steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt 

 Wobei, eigentlich waren wir nach der Echo-Analyse ja permanent 'im' Fisch .... :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Januar 2016)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber wenn KaLeu Lowrance sein Baseballcap auf Schirm nach hinten zum Spritzwasser-Nackenschutz und sein 'U-Boot Kommandant auf Feindfahrt' Gesicht aufsetzt.... das hat schon was
> 
> Und dann die Motoren aufjaulen....... :l
> 
> ...


Moin Hein, sicher ist man eher am Fisch...... Nur bringt es nix wenn man das Durchschlagen des Bootes vom A..... Haken bis zum Nacken spürt. Dann braucht man am "Hotspot" ( die ihr ja überall hattet, schätze sogar im Hafen am Anleger) erstmal ein paar Minuten um wieder rund zu laufen.Dann lieber mit etwas "Respekt vor den Wellen" und sich von den Möwen und "Seekajakpiloten" überholen lassen........


----------



## Yupii (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jo, war am Samstag schon etwas heftiger|uhoh:
Sogar unser Elefantenbändiger hüpfte trotz seines, äähm, etwas höherem Kampfgewicht einige Male im Heck gen Himmel


----------



## lausi97 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Jo, war am Samstag schon etwas heftiger|uhoh:
> Sogar unser Elefantenbändiger hüpfte trotz seines, äähm, etwas höherem Kampfgewicht einige Male im Heck gen Himmel



Watt diese schmale Gazelle hat im Boot abgehoben, Yupii Yupii Yupii, nich immer Hebel auf en Tisch


----------



## bernie (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber wenn KaLeu Lowrance sein Baseballcap auf Schirm nach hinten zum Spritzwasser-Nackenschutz und sein 'U-Boot Kommandant auf Feindfahrt' Gesicht aufsetzt.... das hat schon was
> 
> Und dann die Motoren aufjaulen....... :l
> 
> ...




Du schreibst das soooo schööööön 

Hab gerade einen schmutzigen Monitor *GG*


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

....... wird Zeit, dass wir uns mal alle wiedersehen. 

Ach ja, hab heute das erste mal Pilker mit UV aktiver Farbe gebaut. |bigeyes ....... das soll ja bezuegl. der "Bissausbeute" der Hammer sein?! Hat jemand da Erfahrung??  Luschert mal......#6 der Unterschied zwischen "Normal-Licht" und Schwarzlicht ist schon beeindruckend.)

(sind erstmal nur lackiert, müssen noch Augen, Glitter und Klarlack drauf)


----------



## Arki2k (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Woooow - Die sehen ja richtig schick aus, dann wird die erste Drift mal nur mit denen gefahren und dann mal schauen, wer UV-Meister wird.  Ich melde schon mal Interesse an - Ist die Farbe sehr kostspielig bzgl. der Preisentwicklung pro Stück?


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Woooow - Die sehen ja richtig schick aus, dann wird die erste Drift mal nur mit denen gefahren und dann mal schauen, wer UV-Meister wird.  Ich melde schon mal Interesse an - Ist die Farbe sehr kostspielig bzgl. der Preisentwicklung pro Stück?



Moin Arki, Danke......... nen Versuch wäre es wert 

Bezuegl. der Kosten hab ich mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht, hab die Farbe aus England bestellt...... wollte mal schauen wie die Farbe zu verarbeiten ist (ganz anders als Standard-Airbrush ) und ob die wirklich so gut fangen.  Man hört nur Gutes |rolleyes


----------



## bernie (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hab ich auch schon gestestet... auch mit Stiften und so.... naja, so WIRKLICH konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen, aber ich war auf jeden Fall wieder extrem motiviert 
Ist immer so, wenn ich was neues teste


----------



## offense80 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die sehen ja richtig geil aus....wenn die genau so fängig sind wie sie aussehen, müssen wir wohl nach 2 Stunden abbrechen, weil wie die komplette Fangquote für Dänemark erfüllt haben :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die sehen ja richtig geil aus....wenn die genau so fängig sind wie sie aussehen, müssen wir wohl nach 2 Stunden abbrechen, weil wie die komplette Fangquote für Dänemark erfüllt haben :q




Moin Micha, jau danke:q:q:q ......... die andere neuen "Pilker-Modelle" trocknen gerade. Ich stell evtl. morgen mal ein paar Bildchen rein..... Hatte heute einen "Krampf" in der Werkstatt und konnte erst aufhören, als meine Frau mich heute nachmittag mit einem Topfkuchen in's Haus gelockt hat :k


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> als meine Frau mich heute nachmittag mit einem *Topfkuchen* in's Haus gelockt hat :k



Ich lass das mal einfach so stehen ...... :m
( wissend, welchen Smiley Du gleich verzweifelt suchst  )

Aber die Pilker sehen extremst cool aus #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal einfach so stehen ...... :m
> ( wissend, welchen Smiley Du gleich verzweifelt suchst  )
> 
> Aber die Pilker sehen extremst cool aus #6



........ ok, für dich nochmal: "Pottkauken"......"Gugelhupf".....
(und ich finde diesen Smiley nicht mehr.....muss Thomas mal anfunken.|rolleyes Der ist so wichtig und wird täglich bestimmt unzählige Male genutzt, nech Olaf?) :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ ok, für dich nochmal: "Pottkauken"......"Gugelhupf".....
> (und ich finde diesen Smiley nicht mehr.....muss Thomas mal anfunken.|rolleyes Der ist so wichtig und wird täglich bestimmt unzählige Male genutzt, nech Olaf?) :q:q



 Was das ist, weiß ich.....
 Ich fand nur lustig, womit man ( selbst Deine Frau ) Dich ins Haus locken kann :q
 Wenn alle Mommarkfahrer dann 1-2 Topfkuchen mit im Gepäck haben..... biste selber schuld


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was das ist, weiß ich.....
> Ich fand nur lustig, womit man ( selbst Deine Frau ) Dich ins Haus locken kann :q
> Wenn alle Mommarkfahrer dann 1-2 Topfkuchen mit im Gepäck haben..... biste selber schuld



:l........ liebe Mitfahrer


----------



## bernie (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich mach`n ABBELKUCHE!


----------



## offense80 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Dann mach ich einen Hundekuchen.....hab alles zusammen, bis auf die 2-3 Hunde :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> hab alles zusammen, bis auf die 2-3 Hunde :q


 
 Bloß nicht, sonst kriegt Svenni wieder Schnappatmung


----------



## Norbi (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich einen Hundekuchen.....hab alles zusammen, bis auf die 2-3 Hunde :q



Mach mal Michael,wirst sehen wie brav Alle Männchen machen:m


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Norbi schrieb:


> Mach mal Michael,wirst sehen wie brav Alle Männchen machen:m



Norbi..........#d#d#d in deinem Alter, tztztzt.......aber mal ehrlich, das will die Prinzessin ja :q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Januar 2016)

lausi97 schrieb:


> Norbi..........#d#d#d in deinem Alter, tztztzt.......aber mal ehrlich, das will die Prinzessin ja :q:q:q:q



....... Hm, die Prinzessin hat sich für diese "Elite-Tour" ja nicht eintragen lassen. (Selbst Schuld !!!)
Solch ein Jahreshauptevent zu verpassen und mit der "Crem de la Creme" der Bootsfischerei ein paar Tage verbringen zu dürfen ....... Ein Traum, wie die Teilnehmer der letzten Tour bestimmt bestätigen werden


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... Hm, die Prinzessin hat sich für diese "Elite-Tour" ja nicht eintragen lassen. (Selbst Schuld !!!)
> Solch ein Jahreshauptevent zu verpassen und mit der "Crem de la Creme" der Bootsfischerei ein paar Tage verbringen zu dürfen ....... Ein Traum, wie die Teilnehmer der letzten Tour bestimmt bestätigen werden



Creme del Creme? Rolf die Weltelite, allein schon KaLeu bernie mit seinem untrüglichem Echolotvermögen, oder König Lausi der 300m Wellenbezwinger und der unerschrockene Kapitän Yupii, fährt sogar ohne Fisch Boot,hach könnte man beliebig weiter führen |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Februar 2016)

Mensch bernie alter Wilddieb, Glückwunsch und alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag. . Mögest du noch lange die Echolotanzeige deuten können


----------



## lausi97 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Salutiert, KaLeu bernie hat heute Geburtstag. 

Lieber bernie, alles gute zum Geburtstag, möge die Geburtstagsfee dieses mal, die Demofolie entfernen 

|schild-g|birthday:|schild-g|birthday:|schild-g|birthday:


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo bernie, alter Sack,:q:q
|schild-g|schild-g

und alles Gute, vor allen Dingen immer reichlich Fischanzeige auf deinem Echolot:vik:


----------



## Norbi (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch von mir allet jute zum B-Day:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Februar 2016)

Ach ja bernie, kannst dann ja im April auf der Boardie-Tour für ALLE einen ausgeben ...... Danke !!!!


----------



## MS aus G (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch von Deinem "Steuerbordmatrosen" alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Auf das Du für mich wieder, wenn auch erst am 2. Tag, einige dieser verflixt schwer zu deutenden Flossenträger, findest!!! 

Zeig den "Jungs" im April mal, was so eine "Landratte" alles kann, und komm als "Königsmörder" zurück.

Denn, Hein und Beppo, so als "Königskaleu" macht unser Bernie bestimmt eine gute Figur!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Jens (Chong) alter "Elefantenbändiger" (|bigeyes bäh),

 |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

 alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag!!!!!

 (Ich weiss, geht ja nicht anders, aber wenn du uns während der Mommark Tour mit Getränken sponsorst, ist das auch in Ordnung !!!  :q:q:q, alternativ gehen auch.....grummel....rechne......11 Mann  = 13Kg Rippchen #6:m)


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Jens,

auch von mir :

|schild-g|birthday:

Wenn Du in Mommark nachträglich einen ausgibst #g,
kalkuliere etwas großzügiger für's Beppilein |sagnix


----------



## MS aus G (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, dem königlichen "Zoowärter"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Na und von mir natürlich auch die besten Wünsche zu deinem Ehrentag. Lass es krachen #6


----------



## MS aus G (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich hatte ja schonmal was gepostet, ob man sich nicht mal so ein T-Shirt oder Hoodie aus Matzes Shop machen lässt + den Namen dazu Nick oder Real-Name!!!

Da ich ja 2 Wochen nach unserer Tour mit 4 Leuts eh zum Matze fahre habe ich mir mal einen Hoodie bestellt!!! Ich muss wirklich sagen, die Dinger sind der Knaller, sehr gute Qualität, vom Stoff her und vor allen Dingen sind die nicht mit so Plastikzeug bedruckt, sondern richtig mit Stoff beflockt, wie ich das nur von Sport-Trikots (bei mir Handball) her kenne!!! Also wirklich suuuper!!!

Jetzt dann nochmal meine Frage:"Wollen wir uns welche machen lassen???"

Ich fände das würde unsere Tour nochmal ein gutes Stück aufwerten!!!

Wir können uns die auch individuell zusammenstellen (hoffe ich doch Matze?). Also auch Motive ohne Jahreszahl, da ich denke, das wir doch noch öfter zum Matze fahren werden und uns nicht jedes Jahr ein anderes zulegen müssten!!!

Ich habe mir z.B. den ersten Hoodie aus Matzes Shop mit Namen machen lassen.

Ich würde natürlich auch noch einen nehmen, da das wirklich sehr gute Sachen sind.

Wie sind Eure Meinungen? 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo Mario, prima das dir der Hoodie gefällt.

Ja ich könnte für die Gruppe was individuell machen, kein Problem.

Lg


----------



## Yupii (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Jetzt dann nochmal meine Frage:"Wollen wir uns welche machen lassen???"
> 
> Ich fände das würde unsere Tour nochmal ein gutes Stück aufwerten!!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei#6


----------



## offense80 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Klingt gut....ist ne reine Preisfrage |supergri


----------



## Arki2k (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Kostet Geld, welches in Alkohol investiert werden kann, durch den gewärmt wir sowieso nackt angeln gehen - zumal er kostbaren Platz im Koffer kostet. 

Ich brauch eher keinen


----------



## Jesse J (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bin auch dabei


----------



## lausi97 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Kostet Geld, welches in Alkohol investiert werden kann, durch den gewärmt wir sowieso nackt angeln gehen - zumal er kostbaren Platz im Koffer kostet.
> 
> Ich brauch eher keinen



So so, nackt angeln |rolleyes|rolleyes.......jamjam :l


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> durch den gewärmt wir sowieso nackt angeln gehen -






Jesse J schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei




Unsere jungen Wilden......... |uhoh:


----------



## Jesse J (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|bigeyes|smash:|splat2:





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Unsere jungen Wilden......... |uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

..... so so Nacktangeln |bigeyes

(Dann Ausrüstung für Mommark-Trip: Angelzeuch, Stiefel, Rippchen, etc. etc. etc. Trenchcoat, Hut, Bart zum Ankleben, Sonnenbrille etc. etc. etc.)
Diese Scharte würde ich sonst aus dem Lebenslauf nie wieder raus bekommen.......:g


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Diese Scharte würde ich sonst aus dem Lebenslauf nie wieder raus bekommen.......:g



Rolf,

das umschreiben die beiden Schlingel bestimmt mit 'Auslandserfahrung' im C.V.

|muahah:


----------



## bernie (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hmmmmm.... also "eigentlich" würde mir das auch gefallen, es ist nur die Frage, ob es die Klamatten auch in: 
"Für Dürre mit Plautze" und in "halb-gelb-unnersetzt" gibt  ;-)
also das müssten Größe ölfeinhalb und zwölfendrölfzich sein


----------



## MS aus G (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@all,

es geht momentan erstmal darum, wie der allgemeine Tenor so ist!!!

Nochmal, die Hoodies sind wirklich top, und für 40€ (inkl. der Beflockung mit Namen), wirklich nicht zu teuer!!! T-Shirts sind für den Oktober evtl. nicht so angebracht!?!

Matze hat mir gesagt, das noch andere Designs dazu kommen und Bernie, was "Gelbes" hat er schon im Angebot!!! Evtl. könnte Matze ja auch ein eigenes "Mommark-Dorschel-Tour" Design entwerfen!?!

Das Feedback ist ja schon mal positiv und wir haben ja noch sooooo viel Zeit!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> T-Shirts sind für den Oktober evtl. nicht so angebracht!?!


 
 Bei unseren beiden 'Nackideis' bestimmt nicht


----------



## Arki2k (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bei unseren beiden 'Nackideis' bestimmt nicht


 
maximal gibt es ne Socke, damit ihr noch ne Chance auf Fische habt. x)


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> maximal gibt es ne Socke




gibt es die so klein?............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gibt doch Socken für Rehpinscher....das müsste hinkommen


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Gibt doch Socken für Rehpinscher....das müsste hinkommen



Volley ins linke eck.........:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Gibt doch Socken für Rehpinscher....das müsste hinkommen



.........#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> es geht momentan erstmal darum, wie der allgemeine Tenor so ist!!!
> 
> ...



Moin Mario,
da schnacken wir nochmal drüber........ ich persönlich finde die Idee gut. 
Nur........ alle mit "Mario" vorne drauf????|bigeyes|bigeyes  |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
(Ja ja, ich weiss...... aber musste sein )

Und warum Yupii so einen Hoodie möchte ist doch klar........  morgens ist er schnell in so'n Ding reingeschlüpft, kann bequem die Leute an der Toilettentür ärgern und auch super den Holzfofen anbeten........


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nur........ alle mit "Mario" vorne drauf????|bigeyes|bigeyes |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
 Rolf, Du darfst Dir als Pilkerpapst auch etwas eigenes aussuchen.

 Häuptling Rolo - ROte LOcke genannt z.B. :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Februar 2016)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, Du darfst Dir als Pilkerpapst auch etwas eigenes aussuchen.
> 
> Häuptling Rolo - ROte LOcke genannt z.B. :q



Mensch Hein, du bist so gut zu mir


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Hein, du bist so gut zu mir



Bin ja gespannt, wie es erstmal von Dir klingt, nachdem Du mit Lausi in Norwegen warst...... |sagnix


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, wie es erstmal von Dir klingt, nachdem Du mit Lausi in Norwegen warst...... |sagnix




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Und warum Yupii so einen Hoodie möchte ist doch klar........  morgens ist er schnell in so'n Ding reingeschlüpft, kann bequem die Leute an der Toilettentür ärgern und auch super den Holzfofen anbeten........



Ich aber trage zumindest noch ne Hose dazu


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich aber trage zumindest noch ne Hose dazu



Dann hättest sie aber auch wenigstens auf'm Boot anbehalten können :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hallo, wo wir beim Thema Hoodies sind. Wir haben mal ein Entwurf gemacht für euer Dorscheln in Mommark. Das Design könnt dann nur Ihr bekommen,gibt es nicht im Shop.
Nur mal so als Idee...

Lg


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo, wo wir beim Thema Hoodies sind. Wir haben mal ein Entwurf gemacht für euer Dorscheln in Mommark. Das Design könnt dann nur Ihr bekommen,gibt es nicht im Shop.
> Nur mal so als Idee...
> 
> Lg


 
 Bei meinen Fängen bräuchte ich aber ein Mommark 'Plattlern' :vik:

 Matze, sieht cool aus #6


----------



## Yupii (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann hättest sie aber auch wenigstens auf'm Boot anbehalten können :m


Wenn man im Showgeschäft bleiben will, muss man seinen Fans schon was bieten


----------



## lausi97 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Top Matze |rolleyes:g


----------



## Yupii (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo, wo wir beim Thema Hoodies sind. Wir haben mal ein Entwurf gemacht für euer Dorscheln in Mommark. Das Design könnt dann nur Ihr bekommen,gibt es nicht im Shop.
> Nur mal so als Idee...
> 
> Lg


Das sieht gut aus#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2016)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo, wo wir beim Thema Hoodies sind. Wir haben mal ein Entwurf gemacht für euer Dorscheln in Mommark. Das Design könnt dann nur Ihr bekommen,gibt es nicht im Shop.
> Nur mal so als Idee...
> 
> Lg



Moin Matze, sieht gut aus......... Los wilde Horde, jetzt hier mal Butter bei die Fische und Laut geben wer so'n Hoodie möchte....


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2016)

Yupii schrieb:


> Wenn man im Showgeschäft bleiben will, muss man seinen Fans schon was bieten



Yupii....... Is schon klar, nur wenn ich da morgen's vom Schacht komme und da betet einer vorgebeugt nur mit dem Hoddie bekleidet den Ofen an....... also diesen "Fahrradständer" werde ich wohl im Leben nicht wieder aus dem Kopf bekommen


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii....... Is schon klar, nur wenn ich da morgen's vom Schacht komme und da betet einer vorgebeugt nur mit dem Hoddie bekleidet den Ofen an....... also diesen "Fahrradständer" werde ich wohl im Leben nicht wieder aus dem Kopf bekommen


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich der (Alp)Traum deiner schlaflosen Nächte bin|uhoh:. Das ist aber schon sehr bedenklich


----------



## MS aus G (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Matze,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Mühe!!! Sieht richtig, richtig gut aus!!!

Haben will!!!

Zum organisatorischen würde ich sagen, das jeder, der einen Hoodie möchte, das Matze per PN mitteilt und dann auch über Matze abwickelt!?! Ist das für Dich/Euch ok, Matze???

Bleiben noch 2 Fragen:

1. Welche Farbe passt am besten zu dem Aufdruck??? Ich habe ja den ersten in dunkelblau, da würde das nicht so gut "hervorstechen"! Weiß, fände ich jetzt auch nicht der Hit, da sieht man ja jeden Fliegendreck drauf. Ich fände den 2. Hoodie also das dritte Bild nicht schlecht!?! Andere Meinungen vor!!!

2. Welcher Name soll mit drauf? Real-Name oder Nick-Name? Oder soll das jeder für sich entscheiden?

Zu den Größen ist zu sagen, das meine 2 Zentner und 1,82m gut in xl passen!!! Den Rest muss sich jeder zusammenreimen, es geht leider nur bis xxl, aber es sollte jeder seine passende Größe finden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2016)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Mühe!!! Sieht richtig, richtig gut aus!!!
> 
> ...




Uuuuuupps,  2XL???? Ich globe dat wird nix


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Uuuuuupps, 2XL???? Ich globe dat wird kix


 
 Das wäre ja wie ein 2-Mann Zelt für Dich


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das wäre ja wie ein 2-Mann Zelt für Dich




so isses, da rutsch ich durch den Ärmel |rolleyes Schade ()


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so isses, da rutsch ich durch den Ärmel |rolleyes Schade ()


 
 Bei Gert dürften wir uns damit sowieso nicht ( mehr ) blicken lassen |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Aufgrund der Nachfrage von Mario u.a. habe ich mal 3 Vorschläge zur Druckfarbe gemacht.
1. weisser Flock
2. gelber Flock
3. Leuchtoranger Flock

Die Hoodie Farbe nennt sich Jeansblau, ist son mittelding zwischen grau/anthrazit/blau und sieht wirklich gut aus.

Zur Größe, einige kennen mich ja...mir ist XXL etwas zu gross und habe für mich XL nun.

Wer einen haben möchte kann mich gerne über PN anschreiben und bestellen.

Möchte mich aber wirklich nicht aufdrängen, habe nur reagiert auf ein paar Anfragen. Und wer mich kennt weiss das Service bei mir ganz oben aufn Zettel ist.

Viele Grüße an Euch alle


----------



## lausi97 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Klassisch mit weißem Flock find ich gut, ich nehm einen in XL .Matze das dein Service top ist steht ausser Frage. 

So gebt laut........


----------



## MS aus G (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich schließe mich dem König an, "Königsblau" ist ja leider nicht in der engeren Wahl!!!

PN an Matze ist schon raus!!!

Ich hoffe Matze kriegt das mit meinem Nick-Name hin, so wie er im Board steht!!! Ansonsten gibt es ja noch viele andere Möglichkeiten bei meinem Nick!!!

Bernie, Beppo solltet Ihr bedenken haben, wegen der Größe, könnt Ihr ja mal wieder vorbeischauen und einen in xl anprobieren!!! "Unterleibskuchen" gibt es aber im Moment leider nicht! Ist ja nicht gerade "UnterleibsSaison"!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gibt wahrscheinlich Probleme mit Copyright etc.; sonst könnte Matze meinen Nick ja auch als Original-Comic-Figur draufklöppeln :q:q

Mario, wenn eine 'Testanprobe' auch für mich gelten würde, könnten wir das bei unserem 'Barbendate' erledigen. :g

Habe aufgrund meines 'Gardemaß' auch etwas Bedenken |kopfkrat


----------



## MS aus G (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da lässt sich doch was machen, Hein!!!

Wie sieht das bei Dir aus? Ich hatte so an Anfang Juni gedacht. Du könntest auch in einer kleinen Pension unterkommen, kostet in etwa so wie bei Eurer Kuttertour!!! Am besten wäre es Du kommst Sonntag Abend und dann eine oder 2 Übernachtungen und Sonntag machen wir schon den ersten Versuch!!! Vorher schickst Du mir eine Kopie deines Fischereischeines, dann besorge ich Scheine!!! Es gibt keine Tagesscheine, die Scheine sind immer 3 Tage gültig, da wäre das mit der Übernachtung eine Überlegung wert!?!

Vielleicht sind ja Beppo und Bernie auch "frei"!!! Dann machen wir ein Boardie-Barben-Angeln!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das hört sich GUT an 

Ich bin z.Z. sehr eingespannt, darum nich böse sein, wenn ich mich mal nicht gleich melde ;-)

Anprobe, Barben zuppeln, `n Bierchen schlürfen und mit netten Leuten rumalbern.... hört sich sogar SEHR gut an


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das kriegen wir hin #6

 Müssen nur aufpassen, daß Beppilein nicht wieder versucht, uns nen 'Bären' aufzubinden :q


----------



## offense80 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich glaube das könnte ein wenig hilfreich sein das Video lol


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314582


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

*Mommark Dorscheln Hoodie mit Nickname*

Hallo, um hier mal wieder Leben rein zu bringen wollte ich euch nur eben mitteilen das ich den Mommark Dorscheln Hoodie nun online in meinen shop habe zum selber bestellen.

Er ist so eingestellt das ihr euren AB Nickname drauf drucken lassen könnt. Das könnt ihr dann selber eintippen, auf Vorschau, Fertig. 

Bei Fragen einfach email an mommarkcharterboot@gmail.com

Hier gehts zum Hoodie
http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/s...16+mit+deinen+namen-A106475424?appearance=647


----------



## Beppo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke Matze..ganz kurze Kritik..meinst Du nicht , dass das Hauptmotiv etwas tiefer angebracht sein sollte ? also nicht so dicht unterm Hals ?
Hast Du mal ein Bild von einem fertigen Hoodie ?
Die im Shop sind ja alle Montagen, oder habe ich was übersehen.

lg
Beppo
Falls das jetzt Arbeit für Dich bedeutet, sorry..trink erstmal einen Bärenjäger


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Beppo mein Gutschter,

bis zum Treffen mit Hein im Juni hab ich einen da!!! Zur Ansicht/Anprobe.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hej. Nej das passt schon. Das ist ja ein Brustlogo und kein Bauchlogo
Mario bekommt diese Woche den ersten Hoodie dann wird er hier sicher ein Bild reinstellen wo er ihn an hat.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Sollte zwar eine Überraschung werden, aber wird natürlich "was" geben!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin, da bin ich mal gespannt. Hab halt Bedenken wegen der Grösse. Ich weiss Matze, du bist auch so ' ne "Gazelle", aber ich muss mir 2XL erstmal anschauen und probieren.


----------



## offense80 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus finde ich. Ist dir gut gelungen Matze #6 ist ne Überlegung wert mir sowas schenken zu lassen zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Also mir passt XL mit 1.90m und 112kg....|supergri

Lg


----------



## Beppo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Mario...daaa bin ich aber gespannt.. 

Ja die 112kg , da arbeite ich dran, 
Und 190cm,auf Zehenspitzen und wenn ich beide Arme hochhebe ? gilt das ?

Bauchlogo=Dickdorsch in 3D

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also mir passt XL mit 1.90m und 112kg....|supergri
> 
> Lg



.............#6


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also mir passt XL mit 1.90m und 112kg....|supergri
> 
> Lg



Hmmmmmmmmm, müsste Rolf also wachsen und abnehmen.........





duck, duck und wech. .....


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also mir passt XL mit 1.90m und 112kg....|supergri
> 
> Lg



Das Du gerne bauchfrei trägst, wissen wir


----------



## MS aus G (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Hein,

hast Du im 3er-Trööt geschaut, die erste Barbe ist "dressiert", die wartet nur auf Dich!!! War zwar noch nicht die Größte, aber da arbeite ich noch dran, und am 14er Haken mit 12er Vorfach musste die Bremse schonmal "arbeiten".

Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Moin Hein,
> 
> hast Du im 3er-Trööt geschaut, die erste Barbe ist "dressiert", die wartet nur auf Dich!!! War zwar noch nicht die Größte, aber da arbeite ich noch dran, und am 14er Haken mit 12er Vorfach musste die Bremse schonmal "arbeiten".
> 
> Gruß Mario



Mario,

danke für den Hinweis #6
Gar nicht gesehen vorher. Dickes Petri :g
Das ist ja schon eine Größe, wo King Lausi schon wieder nach'm Kampfgurt gejammert hätte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bauchfrei und unten rum frei ist im Sommer auch einfach zu herrlich wenn im Hafen der Wind durch meine Beine zieht....:l


----------



## Beppo (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ..wenn im Hafen der Wind durch meine Beine zieht....:l



Und rechts und links ein Spritkanister...

Ich habe grade Tränen in den Augen.. 


lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen........Eisbärbabys, Eisbärbabys, Eisbärbabys.........diese Bilder |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MS aus G (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Jungs.




DA IST DAS DING!!!

Zum Vergleich hab ich mal beide nebeneinander gestellt.

Das Logo sitzt etwas höher, genau wie der Name. Das macht aber nichts aus, im Gegenteil. Sollte die Plautze zu groß sein, wäre das Logo ja direkt im "Knick"!!! Es gibt sogar noch eine Ersatzkordel in grau mit dazu. Zum festbinden oder auswechseln!?! Die Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut, und die Quali ist wirklich top!!!

Matze Du hast Dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen. Nur mit Euren Fängen momentan!?! Nicht das wir den Dorsch noch durch einen Platten ersetzen müssen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Sieht top aus....

Dorsche?? Ja habe heute auch in FL mit DS Angelsport gesprochen. Überall ungewohnt schlecht mit Dorsch dieses Frühjahr. Alles merkwürdig. Aber so ist die Natur...

JA 2 Tanks links und rechts und quer im Mund 2 Plotter.
Bin öfters von 55 jährigen Seglerinnen darauf angesprochen worden ob ich später noch Zeit hätte#t


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Bin öfters von 55 jährigen Seglerinnen darauf angesprochen worden ob ich später noch Zeit hätte#t



Wenn das in 40 Jahren dann immer noch passiert, wirst Du darauf stolz sein...... 


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|abgelehn


----------



## Beppo (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Feines Thema, das hat mir dann den Tag gerettet 

Ich find diese Altersklasse schon garnicht so schlecht..kann man sich fein schöntrinken..und wenn se Helga Feddersen Niveau erreicht hat is man eh so dicht.
Huch habe ich das laut gedacht ??

schönen Donnerstach abend noch 
Beppo

@achso jau, Hoodie sieht lässig aus


----------



## offense80 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mal wieder ein wenig anschubsen hier


----------



## MS aus G (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Es sind ja wohl auch alle hoffentlich wieder gut in der "Heimat" angekommen!!!

Ich konnte ja Olaf auf der Zielgeraden noch zu seiner ersten Barbe verhelfen!!!

Die Hoodies wurden von den dreien auch anprobiert!!! Heraus kam 2x L für den Kapitän und Steuermann, und einmal XXL für Bootsmann Hein. Da kann sich jeder seine Größe zu aussuchen.

Wir hatte ja ständigen Kontakt der "Norge-Crew" und wurden schon einigermaßen neidisch!!! Da wurde die Metermarke erreicht, Platten wie Tische,...!!! Aber eine Barbe haben sie nicht gefangen!!!

Es war auf jeden ein tolles Wiedersehen der "Qualle3"!!!

Ich hoffe mal die Fänge werden noch besser, bis wir "Oben" sind. Denn momentan scheint es doch sehr schwierig zu sein einen Dorsch an den Haken zu bekommen!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin  Mario, hoffe auch dass die Fängemal wieder "rund" laufen. Momentan geht wohl nicht soviel.  Auf die "Norge-Fahrer" braucht man nicht neidisch sein, auch da oben springen einem die Fische nicht in's Boot. So'n bisschen "Erfahrung" , sowie Glück gehört natürlich dazu


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, mein Hoodie  ist auch angekommen. Ist richtig gute Qualität#6. Aber XXL musste es schon sein. Soll ja nicht auftragen Geht's bald Los? :q:q


----------



## offense80 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Fallen die "normal" oder eher kleiner aus? Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch einen bestellen. Trage sonst XL


----------



## MS aus G (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ja Yupii, "bald" geht´s los!!!

Wir können froh sein, das wir momentan nicht in Mommark sind. Der kleine Belt scheint ja fast "Dorschlos" zu sein!!! Es kann im Oktober eigentlich nur besser werden!?!

@offense,

also ich bin 182cm und habe 100kg +/- 5kg, und da ist XL völlig ausreichend. Ich kenne ja Deine "Dimensionen" leider noch nicht!!!

Ich hoffe mal, das es keinen von den Unwettern erwischt hat. Wir hatten auch mal wieder Glück, wobei im Umkreis von 5km es 3 andere Dörfer "erwischt" hat!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Yupii (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fallen die "normal" oder eher kleiner aus? Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch einen bestellen. Trage sonst XL



Moin, ich trage  sonst auch xl, aber hier ist mir wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit xxl lieber gewesen. Soll ja nicht körperbetont sein:q:q:q
Ich bin auch nur noch 182cm mit 105kg|uhoh::q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@mario.
Der Kleine Belt ist nicht Dorschleer...es werden sicherlich wenig Dorsche gefangen in dieser Saison keine Frage. Aber auch vor LL läuft es ungewohnt schlecht, Westliche Ostsee ebenfalls. Nur das sich aus den beiden letztgenannten niemand hinstellt und klartext spricht.
Es gab immer mal schlechte Jahre und 2016 scheint wohl eins zu werden. Also kann nur besser werden.|wavey:
Lg


----------



## MS aus G (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Der Sommer ist eh nicht so meine Jahreszeit um Fische zu fangen. Gut  auf dem Wasser ist es meist etwas "kühler" aber die Temperaturen momentan: Das ist ja "Tauwetter für Dicke"!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Na dann denke ich mal, 184 cm bei ca 93 Kg sollte XL tauglich sein. Werde mir nochmal alle Hoodies von Matze ansehen und dann entscheiden welche Farbe ich nehme. Sieht sicher cool aus, wenn wir da alle mit diesen Teilen rumlaufen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na dann denke ich mal, 184 cm bei ca 93 Kg sollte XL tauglich sein. Werde mir nochmal alle Hoodies von Matze ansehen und dann entscheiden welche Farbe ich nehme. Sieht sicher cool aus, wenn wir da alle mit diesen Teilen rumlaufen.



#6......................:q:q


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nehmt ihr hinten euren Boardie Namen oder den "normalen Namen" drauf?


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich habe meinen Boardienamen drauf. 
Micha, zartrosa ist aber in der Farbpalette nicht aufgeführt


----------



## MS aus G (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Meiner hat auch den Boardienamen. 

Bei unserer Kartenspieltruppe haben wir unsere normalen Vornamen genommen. Die haben mit dem Board auch nichts zu tun.

Das sollte aber jeder für sich entscheiden (HeinBlöd???). Wichtiger ist ja das vordere Logo finde ich.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das wir mit den Hoodies ein gutes "Bild" abgeben werden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Männers.......... 
ich werde dann mal mit meinem vom Matze gesponserten "Mommark-Jäckchen" auftauchen (aber nur zum Vorführen, bewegen geht nicht so wirklich . (Das ist schon 2XL......... da hab ich bezuegl. den Hoodies etwas Bange, dass der nicht wirklich "sitzt". Bring nix, wenn man die "Adern auf der Brust" sieht. |bigeyes|bigeyes
Hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mit?! :q


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Du kannst damit als Leibwache für den Könich durchgehen Ritter Rolf :q#6


----------



## Beppo (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So gedehnt dürfte er mir am Bauch nun passen  aber die Ärmel schleifen aufm Boden

lg
Beppo


----------



## Yupii (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Männers..........
> ich werde dann mal mit meinem vom Matze gesponserten "Mommark-Jäckchen" auftauchen (aber nur zum Vorführen, bewegen geht nicht so wirklich . (Das ist schon 2XL......... da hab ich bezuegl. den Hoodies etwas Bange, dass der nicht wirklich "sitzt". Bring nix, wenn man die "Adern auf der Brust" sieht. |bigeyes|bigeyes
> Hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mit?! :q



Man(n) soll den Kompressor für den Dampfhammer auch nicht verstecken#6:q


----------



## Yupii (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Männers..........
> ich werde dann mal mit meinem vom Matze gesponserten "Mommark-Jäckchen" auftauchen (aber nur zum Vorführen, bewegen geht nicht so wirklich . (Das ist schon 2XL......... da hab ich bezuegl. den Hoodies etwas Bange, dass der nicht wirklich "sitzt". :q


Kannst ja meinen mal zur Probe anziehen#c


----------



## bernie (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich war auch mal so frei und habe bestellt 

Der Shop gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Extrem Userfreundliche, eingängige Gestaltung und Bedienung, da hat sich der Programmierer echt Gedanken gemacht.

@Matze: #r


----------



## Yupii (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal so frei und habe bestellt
> 
> Der Shop gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Extrem Userfreundliche, eingängige Gestaltung und Bedienung, da hat sich der Programmierer echt Gedanken gemacht.
> ...


Das war auch nur so einfach für dich, weil du ja manchmal Dinge siehst, die nur du allein siehst......:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@ Rolf...XXLHoodie müsste dir locker passen. Ich weiss ja wie deine Jacke ausfällt...steht XXL drin ist aber vllt L/XL


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @ Rolf...XXLHoodie müsste dir locker passen. Ich weiss ja wie deine Jacke ausfällt...steht XXL drin ist aber vllt L/XL



Moin Matze, dann verlass ich mich mal auf dein Urteil und melde mich|rolleyes#6


----------



## bernie (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das war auch nur so einfach für dich, weil du ja manchmal Dinge siehst, die nur du allein siehst......:q:q:q



Ne neee neeeee Yuppie..... warum bist`n Du so???!!!???

.... ICH könnte So nicht sein.... :m


----------



## Yupii (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Ne neee neeeee Yuppie..... warum bist`n Du so???!!!???
> .... ICH könnte So nicht sein.... :m



Gott sei dank, sonst wären wir ja Zwillinge
Ich bin auch nicht immer so, Doppelschwör!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ok Bernie, jetzt mal nen Test hier |bigeyes.
 Welche Fischarten siehst du hier und wie lang und wie schwer sind die? #6


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das ist ganz klar ne Momentaufnahme von ner Schachtel Ölsardinen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Norbi schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar ne Momentaufnahme von ner Schachtel Ölsardinen!



:q#6...... fast Norbi


----------



## Yupii (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das sind von der Form her Piranhas und die Ziffern bedeuten die Größe der Fische, die bernie gerne fangen würde:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das sind von der Form her Piranhas und die Ziffern bedeuten die Größe der Fische, die bernie gerne fangen würde:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bitte Fish ID deaktivieren...#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Bitte Fish ID deaktivieren...#c



(Pssst :q)


----------



## bernie (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ok Bernie, jetzt mal nen Test hier |bigeyes.
> Welche Fischarten siehst du hier und wie lang und wie schwer sind die? #6



Keine Ahnung.... |bigeyes |kopfkrat 
*SO* stellen nur Amateure ihr Echolot ein (Fischsymbol) :q

Könnte ein Schwarm Köhler oder Dorsche sein oder Heringe oder Goldfische :vik:


----------



## Norbi (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.... |bigeyes |kopfkrat
> *SO* stellen nur Amateure ihr Echolot ein (Fischsymbol) :q
> 
> Könnte ein Schwarm Köhler oder Dorsche sein oder Heringe oder Goldfische :vik:



Genau......und Fliegende Fische sieht man auf dem Radar:g


----------



## Beppo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich sach mal da is irgendeinem Deppen ne Tüte Goldfischli ins Wasser geplumpst

achso, Gewicht steht auf der Tüte


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moinsen Micha,
|schild-g und alles Gute zum Geburtstag#h#h#h#h


----------



## MS aus G (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:vik:  vielen Dank ihr Lieben #6


----------



## Beppo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Oh, von mir auch noch alles Gute 

hier is ja wenig los, verglichen zu letzem Jahr..
(gut ich weiß , "aus Gründen")

ich schreib ja sowieso eher ungern, ausser es ist was Wichtiges... 

lg
Beppo


----------



## KlickerHH (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Jungs, ist noch Platz auf einem der Boote.


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ist noch Platz auf einem der Boote.



PN dich die Tage an und türlich is noch nen winzig kleines Plätzchen frei..........so auf dem breiten Elefantenrücken |supergri


----------



## offense80 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Sooo meinen Hoodie hab ich mir auch gerade geordert. Wir werde zwar nicht viel fangen aber dafür geil aussehen alle :l


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wir werden aber dafür geil aussehen alle :l



Du aber nur in deinem rosa Tütü.........,achso................


TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

der kleine Westerceller Intrigant liest auch mit.....|wavey:


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach, lebst du auch noch :q


----------



## KlickerHH (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Würde aber mein eigenes Haus mitbringen, sprich, ich erscheine mit dem Womo......


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Guten Morgen,
Bei dieser Tour geht es hauptsächlich um das gemeinsame Zusammensein. Nimm das nicht persönlich, aber wer mit möchte, sollte schon das "volle Programm buchen".
Aber sowas sollte die Gruppe entscheiden


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Würde aber mein eigenes Haus mitbringen, sprich, ich erscheine mit dem Womo......


Wenn es dir nur darum geht, günstig ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf`m Boot zu ergattern, biste hier wohl an der falschen Adresse...Obwohl, auch du müsstest ja den vollen Preis zahlen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nur darum geht, günstig ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf`m Boot zu ergattern, biste hier wohl an der falschen Adresse...Obwohl, auch du müsstest ja den vollen Preis zahlen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.



Moin Uwe, ichf finde wir sollten da schon alle " an einem Strang ziehen". Sonst meldet sich der Nächste und möchte vielleicht nur Samstag mit dem Boot mitfahren etc.  Wie gesagt, ich meine es ist eine gemeinsame Tour, wo die Geselligkeit etc. die Hauptrolle spielt.
Aber evtl. melden sich ja noch andere Mitfahrer die es anders sehen..


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Geld spielt keine Rolle und nein, ich will nicht günstig irgendwo mitfahren. Ich will fischen, in einer Gruppe mit Spass, aber mal im Ernst. Solche Kommentare machen jetzt schon keinen Spass. Ich bin raus, aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Du hast doch geschrieben, ob noch nen Platz auf einem Boot frei ist und nicht " Habt ihr noch einen freien Platz in der Truppe?" und " ich komme mit meinem WoMo". Das klingt doch wie "ich suche nur ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf`m Boot und sonst halte ich mich in meinem eigenen Heim auf"


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du hast doch geschrieben, ob noch nen Platz auf einem Boot frei ist und nicht " Habt ihr noch einen freien Platz in der Truppe?" und " ich komme mit meinem WoMo". Das klingt doch wie "ich suche nur ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf`m Boot und sonst halte ich mich in meinem eigenen Heim auf"



Wir wollen doch Angeln und nicht zur Wehrübung. Also Boot und nicht Truppe. Für das was du liest, kann ich nichts.


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Wir wollen doch Angeln und nicht zur Wehrübung. Also Boot und nicht Truppe. Für das was du liest, kann ich nichts.


Du bist ja ein ganz schlaues Kerlchen.


----------



## KlickerHH (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Und du bis tatsächlich in der Lage, das festzustellen. Respekt. Und das in deinem Alter.......


----------



## bernie (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Cool bleiben Männer.... immer schön cool bleiben...

Das Leben ist stresssig genug, lasst wenigstens HIER mal Fünfe gerade sein #h

... schlimm genug, dass mei Lieblings-Koala-Träger wohl ausfällt :c|gr:#c

Wenn der andere Bärenfänger dann wieder unpässlich flach liegt, habe ich nur noch Mario, den ich vollnasseln und mit den neuesten 
Unterm-Boot-Neuigkeiten erfreuen kann :q


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Cool bleiben Männer.... immer schön cool bleiben...
> 
> Das Leben ist stresssig genug, lasst wenigstens HIER mal Fünfe gerade sein #h
> 
> ...



So ist es......!

Zum Koalkuschler


----------



## offense80 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> *Mommark Dorscheln Hoodie mit Nickname*
> 
> Hallo, um hier mal wieder Leben rein zu bringen wollte ich euch nur eben mitteilen das ich den Mommark Dorscheln Hoodie nun online in meinen shop habe zum selber bestellen.
> 
> ...




Vor 2 Tagen bestellt, heute geliefert #6 Super Look, geile Qualität und sitzt perfekt :l

Danke für den tollen Service Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Super so solls sein


----------



## Arki2k (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Es ist wieder ein Platz frei,  wer möchte - Gerne hier melden!


----------



## bernie (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

.... ob der Platz besetzt wird, steht doch noch gar nicht fest..... mach mal nicht die Pferde scheu....


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> .... ob der Platz besetzt wird, steht doch noch gar nicht fest..... mach mal nicht die Pferde scheu....



Moin bernie, Danke........

ob der Platz neu besetzt wird oder nicht steht nicht fest. Auch, weil derjenige aus persönlichen Gründen sich für einen Nicht-Teilnahme entschieden hat, nicht wegen krankheits- oder beruflich bedingter Gründen etc. etc. etc.|rolleyes
Wir haben demjenigen die Möglichkeit gegeben in der Gruppe mitzufahren. Sollte und so sieht es nicht aus, jemand anderes diesen Platz einnehmen, entscheidet das die Gruppe. Auch wer evtl. mitfährt, wird natürlich von der Gruppe, nicht von dem "Absager" entschieden. 
Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, z.B. auch dass wir demjenigen weiterhin die Möglichkeit zur Mitfahrt offen halten. Ob er mitfährt, entscheidet er dann selbst.
Die endgültige Entscheidung steht da noch nicht fest.........  wird aber gerade besprochen.


----------



## Arki2k (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Schön, dass du immer alles weißt :> 18 Stunden rum und du behauptest, es so aussieht, dass der Platz nicht besetzt wird.

 So bald hier jemand vorstellig wird,  der fahren möchte, habe ich meine Pflicht erfüllt und bekomme mein Geld zurück,  was ihr aus dem Teilnehmer macht,  ist mir dann relativ egal.  

Ansonsten fahre ich natürlich sehr gerne mit euch und freue mich auf lauschige Gespräche am Kamin, vorallem mit dir.|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Schön, dass du immer alles weißt :> 18 Stunden rum und du behauptest, es so aussieht, dass der Platz nicht besetzt wird.
> 
> So bald hier jemand vorstellig wird,  der fahren möchte, habe ich meine Pflicht erfüllt und bekomme mein Geld zurück,  was ihr aus dem Teilnehmer macht,  ist mir dann relativ egal.
> 
> Ansonsten fahre ich natürlich sehr gerne mit euch und freue mich auf lauschige Gespräche am Kamin, vorallem mit dir.|bigeyes



Hallo Jan,
Das hast du wieder falsch verstanden......... es geht darum, ob wir den freien Platz wieder besetzen oder eben mit einem Mann weniger fahren.....nicht wie du das wieder darstellst, wenn du dir irgendwie unsicher bist, frag bitte nach, bevor hier falsche Informationen unter die Leser gebracht werden. ( was ich alles weisst, kannst und solltest gerade du bitte nicht beurteilen ,dafür  fehlt dir auch dafür ausreichend Hintergrundwissen....Danke)

......fast vergessen, damit es schneller geht und du dein Geld noch schneller bekommst, hast du evtl. die Möglichkeit den Betrag direkt bei mir abzuholen........ Klären wir noch ab #6


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moinsen Mädelz. 
Ich hätte jemanden,der gerne mitfahren würde. Es handelt sich um meinen kleinen Onkel. Er ist weder psychisch labil, hat keine ansteckenden Krankheiten. Er ist gesellig, pflegeleicht und würde sich freuen dabei sein zu dürfen. Allerdings bändigt er keine Elefanten :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Jungs,
hatte nicht *Pippilotta
        Viktualia
        Rollgardina
        Schokominza 
        Efraimstochter
        Langstrumpf

*den kleinen Onkel#h

lg nobbi


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nobbi,du Ferkel deinen kleinen meinte ich nicht:q


----------



## Arki2k (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gut,  dann kann er sich ja mal bzw. du dich bei Rolf melden und dann klärt ihr das.


----------



## Yupii (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hää?Was willst du jetzt? 
Das hat mit deiner Mimosigkeit (geiles Wort:q ) nix zu tun. Und da habe ich nix mit Rolf zu klären. Das ist ganz allein dein Auftritt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

ALS gut Jungs

#:
wir sind doch alle weit über 18       oder
euer nobbi


----------



## Beppo (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Nobbi..was geht  Schade dass Du nicht mit nach MM kommst.

Ich sach ímmer so..wichtige und zu komplexe Themen lieber Aug´in Aug´besprechen.
Foren, Social Media (FB,WA un annerer Kackkram also) sind dazu aufgrund fehlender Kommunikationsparameter (Mimik, Gestik) NICHT geeignet.
just my 2 cents

love and peace
Beppo


----------



## Arki2k (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Du sagst es will jemand mitfahren,  also soll er sich hier melden. Wenn du keine Kontaktdaten anbietest,  holst du es Bitte nach.


----------



## offense80 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Beppo da gebe ich dir zu 101% recht. Gerade wenn die Stimmung; sagen wir mal ein wenig angespannt ist, kann ein lockerer Spruch, über den man sonst gegrinst hätte, für einen atomaren Supergau führen. Mir fällt jetzt leider gerade spontan nun gar kein Beispiel dafür ein|kopfkrat aber ich denke mal jeder hat das schon mal erlebt.


----------



## lausi97 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jan, hab deinen Namen nur rausgenommen um keine Verwirrung zu stiften,so wie ich das bei jedem anderen auch gemacht hätte.Sollte sich kein Ersatz finden, und du mitfahren möchtest,ist das natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jan, hab deinen Namen nur rausgenommen um keine Verwirrung zu stiften,so wie ich das bei jedem anderen auch gemacht hätte.Sollte sich kein Ersatz finden, und du mitfahren möchtest,ist das natürlich kein Problem.



Moin,
Lausi,
"Ersatz" ist schon da, alles andere soll man da per PN regeln. 

Kurz zur Info, meinerseits ist soweit alles klar und weil wir jetzt nach diesem ganzen "Hick-Hack" eine super Truppe sind, spendiere ich für unser Samstags-BBQ wieder 10Kg Ribs. Damit wir richtig gestärkt in die "2. Runde" am Sonntag gehen.


----------



## Yupii (1. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@ Rolf
#6#6#6
Lecker:q


----------



## offense80 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich hörte von den legendären Rippchen :k:k:k:k

Können wir langsam los? Kann es kaum erwarten #6


----------



## bernie (1. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> nach diesem ganzen "Hick-Hack" eine super Truppe sind, spendiere ich für unser Samstags-BBQ wieder *10Kg Ribs*. Damit wir richtig gestärkt in die "2. Runde" am Sonntag gehen.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm jamjaaammmmmm ......sabber.....
Allein der Gedanke daran macht mir `nen tropfenden Zahn :q


----------



## Beppo (1. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Rippsche mit Kraut..

Brot war zuviel , ne ? sagt ma wieviel ich besorgen soll.
Das haue ich auf jeden Fall in die Kolonne, und dazu lass ich mir nochwas einfallen..

@Bernie..Chilli für die Meute ?
 (ich bin nämlich nicht NUR der 5.Beste Gitarrist vonne Welt, sondern auch noch der 2.Beste Chilli Koch  ) 
@ Bernie... bis Albi abkackt, dann bin ICH der Beste lol

(für die annern "Welt" heißt bei mir, soweit ich kucken kann..aus meinem Wohnzimmerfenster)

Greetz 
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Rippsche mit Kraut..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh oh.......die Trompeten von Jerricho werden Mommark erzittern lassen   Gasmasken einpacken Jungs und viel Spaß beim Wettfurzen


----------



## bernie (2. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Bernie..Chilli für die Meute ?



Aber *UNBEDINGT*!!!!!

pfffrtttttt :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So für Arki fährt Yuppies Onkel mit.

Arki Geld überweise ich die Tage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hej. Unser Shop hat jetzt eine Aktion. Bis 11. August gibt es 15% Rabatt auf alles. Also auch auf euren Hoodie. Also wer noch keinen hat....


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej. Unser Shop hat jetzt eine Aktion. Bis 11. August gibt es 15% Rabatt auf alles. Also auch auf euren Hoodie. Also wer noch keinen hat....



Moin  Moin Matze,
gerade den Hoodie bestellt........ Danke


----------



## goover (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Tagen bestellt, heute geliefert #6 Super Look, geile Qualität und sitzt perfekt :l
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für den tollen Service Matze




Foto bitte, du Gazelle... L müsste doch entspannt gereicht haben

Glückwunsch nachträglich übrigens....

Und Moin an die anderen...

Ich hab jetzt Seite 1-3, 6 und neun gelesen... (Handy). Ein paar Links funktionieren nicht mehr. Gibt es denn mal Rahmenbedingungen....sofern noch Teilnahme erwünscht, bzw möglich ist.

LG


----------



## goover (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Huch.... Jetzt habe ich auch die letzten Einträge gelesen ;-). Dachte immer solche kleinen zickereien gibt es nur im Büro wenn zu viele Frauen aufeinander hocken [emoji16][emoji16][emoji15]


----------



## offense80 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



goover schrieb:


> Foto bitte, du Gazelle... L müsste doch entspannt gereicht haben
> 
> Glückwunsch nachträglich übrigens....
> 
> ...



L ?? :q willst du mich anbaggern du Stiernacken? Danke für die Glückwünsche  
Zu den Rahmenbedingungen....hmm wie soll ich das erklären

1. Du musst gut aussehen
2. Du musst dich sexy bewegen können
3. Du musst das anziehen was wir......ääääh moment falscher Thread, vergiss es |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## goover (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> L ?? :q willst du mich anbaggern du Stiernacken? Danke für die Glückwünsche
> 
> .... |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden





Schnucki.... Hab hier irgendwo was gelesen mit "Ofen anmachen und Fahrradständer" oder so...dachte....  Werden uns sicher bald mal Wiedersehen, freu mich schon...


----------



## offense80 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Kannst ja mal persönlich einen von Muttis neuen Fachkräften bei mir vorbei bringen, dann können wir einen Kaffee auf der Dienststelle trinken #6


----------



## goover (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal persönlich einen von Muttis neuen Fachkräften bei mir vorbei bringen, dann können wir einen Kaffee auf der Dienststelle trinken #6




Das klappt bestimmt. Bin auch schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen...


----------



## goover (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



goover schrieb:


> Das klappt bestimmt. Bin auch schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen...




Achhhhh... Und lecker Kuchen gibt's dann ja auch...[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin goover, melde mich später nochmal ausführlicher per PN.


----------



## Beppo (5. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh oh.......die Trompeten von Jerricho werden Mommark erzittern lassen   Gasmasken einpacken Jungs und viel Spaß beim Wettfurzen



Wie war das mit den Gasen von Hülsenfrüchten ?
Steigen die nach oben ? oder sind die so dicht , dass sie sich unten sammeln ?

Ich frage wegen der Wahl des Schlafplatzes..wieder Dachboden oder lieber Keller 

Grüsse ins Wendland alter Kartoffelsalat und Möpse Fetischist 

cheers
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Wie war das mit den Gasen von Hülsenfrüchten ?
> Steigen die nach oben ? oder sind die so dicht , dass sie sich unten sammeln ?
> 
> Ich frage wegen der Wahl des Schlafplatzes..wieder Dachboden oder lieber Keller
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q:q #6

Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren  #6


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Warum haben die Jigs alle Masken auf:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Warum haben die Jigs alle Masken auf:q




|bigeyes....... Panzerknacker??!! :q:q:q


----------



## goover (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hübsch ;-)


----------



## offense80 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Einzigartig Rolf.....sehr geil #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Einzigartig Rolf.....sehr geil #6



Moin Micha, Danke


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Warum haben die Jigs alle Masken auf:q



Vielleicht war der Pilkerpapst kürzlich in einem Massagestudio in Celle und hat sich dort inspirieren lassen |kopfkrat#c.


----------



## Yupii (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der Pilkerpapst kürzlich in einem Massagestudio in Celle und hat sich dort inspirieren lassen |kopfkrat#c.


Zum Glück haben wir kein Studio|rolleyes. Außerdemhätten sie ja dann in Lack und Leder gekleidet sein müssen|supergri


----------



## goover (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Huhu... Nu darf ich wohl nicht mit, kein Platz mehr. Nächstes mal dann vielleicht. 

Ich bin um den 18.08. in Mommark für einige Tage... Hoffe auf ein paar Hornis und Platte. 
Hat jemand für Dorsch ein paar Spots gespeichert, wo evtl. mal was geht und würde die Info teilen? Ich teile auch gern...

Gruß Holger


----------



## bernie (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Spots speichern kannste vergessen 

Frag Matze!!!... WENN jemand Dir da aktuelle Tips geben kann, dann ER


----------



## Beppo (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Rolf..ich staune, die sehen echt fängig aus..da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich verfr. Stück nicht reinbeisse 

Nu müssen nur Dorsche am Start sein 

l8r
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Rolf..ich staune, die sehen echt fängig aus..da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich verfr. Stück nicht reinbeisse
> 
> Nu müssen nur Dorsche am Start sein
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Beppo, 
da ich wohl auf eurem Boot als "Leichtmatrose" anheuern werde, vertraue ich da voll und ganz dem Kaptain, dass er die Dorsche finden wird........#6


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin Beppo,
> da ich wohl auf eurem Boot als "Leichtmatrose" anheuern werde, vertraue ich da voll und ganz dem Kaptain, dass er die Dorsche finden wird........#6


Ich seh das schon bildlich vor meinen Augen: Beppo und Rolf hinten im Boot. Der Kaptain und sein überragender Navigator vorne verzweifelt dagegenhaltent um das Boot in der Bugspitze stabil zu halten|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MS aus G (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nee, Nee Yupii,

Beppo ist der überragende Navigator!!! Und außerdem können wir vor lauter Fischschwärmen gar nicht tief "einsinken"!!! Rolf, ich kann Dir eins versprechen, Du wirst Deinen Ohren nicht trauen, was da unter unserem Boot so alles an Fisch "rumschwimmt"!!! Schwärme, Schwärme, Schwärme,...!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wozu haste denn dann noch Bernd an Bord?:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Der ist dazu da den "Hebel" auf den Tisch zu legen!!!

Ab und an "kaschunkelt" das dann auch mal ganz ordentlich, aber der bernie hat das super im Griff!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Der ist dazu da den "Hebel" auf den Tisch zu legen!!!
> 
> Ab und an "kaschunkelt" das dann auch mal ganz ordentlich, aber der bernie hat das super im Griff!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Ich dachte, bernie sieht alles auf`m Echo Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du fährst.


----------



## MS aus G (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nee, Nee unser bernie macht das schon!!! 

Ich muss mich ja voll und ganz aufs "Dorscheln" konzentrieren!!! Bei zu viel Erfolg wird man aber auch schonmal von der Angel "weggemobbt", da manche Leute halt die Uhren noch auf Sommerzeit hatten,...!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich hab da dann auch gleich mal was organisatorisches.

Wie soll dann der "Konvoi" aussehen??? Ich habe mir da ja schonmal so meine Gedanken gemacht!!! Ich habe ja leider den T5 nicht. Deshalb dachte ich an folgendes:

Treffen wieder beim Rolf!

Auto 1: bernie und Beppo

Auto 2: Lausi und Rolf (Gepäck vom Jesse)

Auto 3: MS und Jesse (Gepäck vom Rolf oder was vom Yupiiclan?)

Auto 4: Yupiiclan reicht Chong sein Gefährt?

Auto 5: offense und sein Tochterknutscher

In Kaki dann wieder treffen mit Auto 5!!! Danach weiterfahrt nach MM!!!

Geht das so oder muss man dann noch umplanen!?! 

Ich meine das sollten wir schonmal in Angriff nehmen, dann haben wir einen Punkt schonmal weg!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, ich kann Dir eins versprechen, Du wirst Deinen Ohren nicht trauen, was da unter unserem Boot so alles an Fisch "rumschwimmt"!!! Schwärme, Schwärme, Schwärme,...!!!
> Gruß Mario


|bigeyes

Du Doof du 

DIe SIND da!!!! Ich schwör :vik:


----------



## bernie (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Der ist dazu da den "Hebel" auf den Tisch zu legen!!!
> Ab und an "kaschunkelt" das dann auch mal ganz ordentlich, aber der bernie hat das super im Griff!!!
> Gruß Mario



.... der DURCH die Wellen fährt .....#h #c


----------



## bernie (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hab da dann auch gleich mal was organisatorisches.
> 
> Wie soll dann der "Konvoi" aussehen??? Ich habe mir da ja schonmal so meine Gedanken gemacht!!! Ich habe ja leider den T5 nicht. Deshalb dachte ich an folgendes:
> 
> ...



Mutter Theresa hat wieder alles im Blick |wavey:

Für MICH (& Beppo) hört sich das gut an!
Ich freu mich schon wie Sau!


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Keine Ahnung, was mit Chng ist. Ich habe seit Monaten nix von ihm gehört, am 30.12.15 das letzte Mal gesehen. Herr Jens beteiligt sich ja nicht an der Diskussion hier;+;+;+;+
Ich nehme meinen Onkel mit.
Was andreas: Mario, kümmerst du dich wieder um die Verpflegung??
Wenn ja, denkst du an die kleinen Wasserflaschen für`s Boot??


----------



## MS aus G (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Würde ich natürlich wieder machen. Diesmal auch etwas weniger, da ich ja auch dachte, das wir vom vielen Dorsche drillen mehr Hunger haben werden. Aber,...!!! Das mit dem Wasser ist gebongt!!! Bier würde ich auch beim Veltins bleiben, oder?

Für den ersten Abend würde ich, ein paar Steaks, Bauch und Würstchen in die Runde schmeißen. Wenn Rolf seine weltberühmten Rips am 2. Abend macht und der Kapitän mit Navigator das 2. beste Chilli, dann wären die Abende schon "gerettet". Fehlt dann nur noch der 2. beste Kartoffelsalat oder ähnliches, oder der Hunter muss "seinen" Salat in Celle vorbeibringen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nabend,
Mario, war alles gut (bis auf unsere Mettwurst :q:q) Die wollte Andor für sich allein, glaube ich |rolleyes. Veltins#6
Treffen wird noch bekannt gegeben, evtl. fahre ich allein hoch........... null problemo :g
Ich bringe eine grosse Schale Kartoffelsalat und die 10Kg Ribs mit. 

Hoodie ist da.......


----------



## offense80 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wenn das alles so steht, werden Lausi , Tochterknutscher und ich  wohl zusammen fahren. Ich könnte eventuell noch von Salzbrenner Würstchen mitbringen falls Bedarf besteht. Kann man ja kalt und warm essen.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

man man man, wenn ich hier so mitlese, Ärger ich mich, das ich nicht mitfahren kann. Aber die Mettwurstpsychose (Mettwurstphobie) ist noch nicht zu 100% weg therapiert


----------



## Yupii (10. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hoodie ist da.......



Kann es sein, dass dich dieses Teil jünger aussehen lässt|uhoh:?


----------



## goover (10. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so steht, werden Lausi , Tochterknutscher und ich  wohl zusammen fahren. Ich könnte eventuell noch von Salzbrenner Würstchen mitbringen falls Bedarf besteht. Kann man ja kalt und warm essen.




Huhu... Bist du nicht eher der butterkuchenfutzi? ;-)


----------



## offense80 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Eigentlich ja....wenn da nicht immer einer war, der die Stücke nur so weg geatmet hat :q komm jetzt gerade nicht auf den Namen....

Holger, Goover, Hoover.....ich komm nicht drauf


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dich dieses Teil jünger aussehen lässt|uhoh:?



Na ja, klären wir noch. mein Lieber.
( Weiss dein Onkel eigentlich, dass du nur zum "Tackle-Tragen" taugst?)


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na ja, klären wir noch. mein Lieber.
> ( Weiss dein Onkel eigentlich, dass du nur zum "Tackle-Tragen" taugst?)


immer wieder in die Wunde:c:c:q


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich steuere noch nen Pott Nudelsalat für unser Schmackofatzi bei


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich steuere noch nen Pott Nudelsalat für unser Schmackofatzi bei



Super Uwe und da ihr ja nur zu zweit im Auto seid, kann die Portion ruhig etwas grösser ausfallen.


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Super Uwe und da ihr ja nur zu zweit im Auto seid, kann die Portion ruhig etwas grösser ausfallen.


Ja, dein zweites Ich hat ja auch Hunger:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Super Uwe und da ihr ja nur zu zweit im Auto seid, kann die Portion ruhig etwas grösser ausfallen.




Und dann motzen, dass 2XL nicht passt........


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und dann motzen, dass 2XL nicht passt........



...... ruhig "Judas":gr


----------



## offense80 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Bei dem ganzen Nahrungsangebot  sollten wir uns vielleicht überlegen, die drei Boote gegen ein anderes einzutauschen....mir schwebt da die USS Nimitz vor, wegen der optimalen Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Flugdeck :q


----------



## bernie (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Au jaaaaaa!!!!

Wenn die sooo riesig ist, müsste da ja dann auch ein rieeeesiges Echolot vorhanden sein....mit einem rieeesigen Bildschirm.... GEIL!!!   

Da kammer die Schwärme und die rieeeesigen Einzelfische noch vieeeel besser sehen...... DOPPELGEIL!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

#h


----------



## offense80 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

#6#6 Matze :q

Der "Tochterknutscher Hoodie" ist heute angekommen Matze, befindet sich aber noch beim Nachbarn, der momentan nicht da ist. Wenn ich ihn habe, stell ich hier mal ein Foto ein.

Danke für den superschnellen Service #6#6


----------



## offense80 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da ist er !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Der sieht aber sehr groß aus |bigeyes


----------



## goover (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da ist er !!!




Finde den auch eher etwas schlabberig... 
Hab doch gesagt nimm L. Oder, mit den Ärmeln  nimmst  du ihn als Jogginghose, dann hat dein kleiner auch immer schön Luft.... ;-) lol


----------



## offense80 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Lol darauf hab ich nur gewartet  dachte ihr schreibt gar nicht mehr....

Das ist nicht Tochterknutscher der in dem Hoodie steckt. Der Hoodie ist L und das Persönchen welches ihn an hat trägt S 

So leicht löst man eine Massenpanik aus. 

Sobald Tochterknutscher ihn bekommt, ich denke mal nachher, mache ich noch mal ein Foto wie ER ihn an hat ok?


----------



## offense80 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hier steckt dann mal ein richtiger Körper in dem Hoodie


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hier steckt dann mal ein richtiger Körper in dem Hoodie




ach was....... nen "Richtiger"?! |kopfkrat in L, ))


----------



## offense80 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus? 

:c:c:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hier steckt dann mal ein richtiger Körper in dem Hoodie



Aber ich heiße doch garnicht Tochterknutscher |kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nein Lausimausi, DU bist in deiner Funktion als Könich ja staatlich geprüfter "Jungfrauentester"...... hast du das deiner Königin eigentlich mal erzählt oder ist das ein "Hofgeheimnis":q


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Meiner ist auch da. .........|supergri


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da. .........|supergri


Du hättest ja wenigstens dein Gesicht unkenntlich machen können:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nun zeigt der Welt doch auch mal das coole Logo|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch da. .........|supergri



Lausi,Deiner ist falsch beflockt,gehört da nicht Schlumpfine hin???


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du hättest ja wenigstens dein Gesicht unkenntlich machen können:q:q



Sagt der, den se nur Nachts und bei Nebel ausem Käfig lassen 

Norbi, der ist gut.........#6


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nur für dich Matze :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nur für dich Matze :q



Lausi, bist du da immer noch drin???|bigeyes:q


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, bist du da immer noch drin???|bigeyes:q



Unten rechts im Ärmel :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Unten rechts im Ärmel :q



|bigeyes#6


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Und damit keine Missverständnisse wegen der Farbe entstehen, dass ist " Königsblau "..........:vik:


----------



## bernie (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

....Könichsblau mag ja sein, aber Deine Bilder sind SCHIEF!!!! 

Kannste denn GAR NIX richtig ???? :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> ....Könichsblau mag ja sein, aber Deine Bilder sind SCHIEF!!!!
> 
> Kannste denn GAR NIX richtig ???? :vik:



Warum bist du denn jetzt so :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:l:l:l:l


----------



## offense80 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Matze die Hoodies sind einfach nur GEIL

Vielen Dank nochmal #6#6#6


----------



## bernie (16. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Warum bist du denn jetzt so :c


.... weil ich`s KANN :m

Köniche müssen IMMER Vorbild sein, sprich immer die Bilder obbimal einfüchen  :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke, freut mich das euch die Hoodies gefallen |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich das euch die Hoodies gefallen |wavey:



#6#6#6#6


----------



## goover (17. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*





Vorgeschmack... Mommark bei Vollmond... Wird Abend schön frisch...brrr... Morgen gibt es mehr... Wenn gewünscht...


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Holger......klar ist es erwünscht.Wollen doch mal die momentane Dorschsituation vor Ort erfahren. Hau raus die Berichte und Bilder.

Dickes Petri


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Holger......klar ist es erwünscht.Wollen doch mal die momentane Dorschsituation vor Ort erfahren. Hau raus die Berichte und Bilder.
> 
> Dickes Petri



Danke Holger! #6

Micha, Dorsche sind da, wollen aber gefunden werden. Ich kenne euren Plotter/ Echolot nicht..... aber wir haben ein "bernie"#6.


----------



## Yupii (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das ist bernie:
https://www.photocase.de/fotos/208604-fische-gucken-mensch-mann-wasser-photocase-stock-foto


----------



## bernie (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das ist bernie:
> https://www.photocase.de/fotos/208604-fische-gucken-mensch-mann-wasser-photocase-stock-foto



*Grööööööhhhhhhhllllllllllllllll*
ASTREIN yuppii :q:vik:

...irgendwie triffts den Kern der Sache #6


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Beppo (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So sehen die Fahrradständer in MM aus 

Gips die Hoodies auch in gelb und nur halb ?

wg. köönich und obbdimal Bilder usw..
Da spricht Käptn Silberblick doch durch die Dose oder ?

Also nich Bechertelefon sondern 0,5er Dose 

ich geh mal bestellen, kann ja nich sein, dass ich der (wieder) Einzige bin der nackich rumhüppt..

@lausi ..  ruhig brauner 

Grüsse
Beppo

EDIT: So habe bestellt in S (scherz) würde aber passen *hüstel..zu aller Info, und wenn ich wieder kielgeholt werden soll, ich habe meinen RL Spitznamen einmeißeln lassen.
Gruss, Pepe


----------



## lausi97 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das ist bernie:
> https://www.photocase.de/fotos/208604-fische-gucken-mensch-mann-wasser-photocase-stock-foto




Unser bernie, immer hart am Fisch :q


----------



## bernie (19. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

....mussja, Könich......mussja ;-)


----------



## goover (20. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Danke Holger! #6
> 
> Micha, Dorsche sind da, wollen aber gefunden werden. Ich kenne euren Plotter/ Echolot nicht..... aber wir haben ein "bernie"#6.




Huhu... Ja ich mag Mommark auch... 

Dorsch geht kaum bis garnicht. Das sind meine Feststellungen. 

Nach einigen Gesprächen mit ansässigen, ergab sich das auch von den semipros kaum gefangen wird. Die Behörden gehen davon aus, dass die Berufsfischerei insbesondere aus den letzten Jahren für den deutlichen Rückgang an Dorsch, Wittling und Co. verantwortlich ist. Hier sollen die Fangquoten um 94% gesenkt worden sein, ja 94% gesenkt, so ein bekanntes Charterboot und guiding Geschäft.

Das zum Hörensagen.

Jetzt die erfreulichen Dinge... Platte geht recht gut mit den fiesen Seeringelwürmern und ja, ich bin ein Weichei und schneide den Kopfteil ab. Nicht günstig aber sehr fängig.

Und wer die Möglichkeit zum schleppen hat... Hornis gehen auch... Die finde ich herrlich...lecker, gern auch geräuchert und genial im Drill. Leider wie wohl üblich (auch mit Wollfaden) viele Fehlbisse.

Das also aus den letzten 2 Tagen... Viele Grüße und Euch schon mal eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Holger, und danke für den kleinen Bericht. Ist ja irgendwie beängstigend, was man, egal aus welcher Ecke, über die Dorschfänge liest. Genauso sieht es momentan ja auch mit den Makrelenfängen aus. 
Aber ich weiß jetzt schon wer Schuld daran hat, und es ausbaden darf......richtig, die Freizeitangler. Bei denen wird ne Fangquote pro Tag eingeführt, und dafür dürfen dann die Berufsfischer ihre Quote erhöhen. Frage mich nur, was all die Charterboote in Helitown, Kappeln, Maasholm usw machen wollen. Die werden bei einer angenommenen Fangquote von 5 Dorschen pro Tag und Angler, und bei einem Fahrpreis von 40 Euro pro Person NULL Buchungen mehr haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das ist doch wieder nur geballtes Halbwissen...die Quote um 94% zu kurzen???? hört sich nach Grimms Märchen an. Und welche Behörde sagt hier das Berufsfischer dafür verantwortlich sind.???? Auch das Freizeitangler begrenzt werden sollen und die Fischerquoten im Gegenzug erhöht werden sollen...#q
Keine Frage, die Dorsche sind diese Saison wirklich schwer zu fangen. Überall klagt man über wenige Fänge. 
Meine Kunden haben, wenn auch sehr wenig Dorsch, aber sie haben gute Dorsche mitgebracht. Mal mehr, mal weniger, mal nix.
Ich war selber gestern draussen und konnte ein prima Abendessen zusammen angeln. Man muss sehr sehr viel suchen uns das Wetter muss mitspielen.UND sehr positiv war, das sehr viel kleindorsch unterwegs war und das macht "Hoffnung" für die neue Saison.
Ich persönlich wäre für ein allgemeines Dorschangelverbot (auch Fischer) von zb November bis März für 3 bis 4 Jahre.
Lg


----------



## goover (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Matze.... Ich bin bei Dir. Und Michael, auch bei Dir.

Kaputt machen wir es uns letztlich selbst. Druck machen und Entscheiden tun irgendwelche Politiker, die von nix ne Ahnung haben. 
Die Berufsfischerei ist schon das Hauptproblem meine ich, hat viele viele Gründe. 
Dem "Kleinjäger" das anzulasten ist falsch. Wir bezahlen 100€ Strafe, wenn ein Hering im Eimer noch die letzten Zuckungen hat und im Netz mit ner Tonne Hering und viel anderem gedöns werden die Viecher zerquetscht. Aber, das interessiert ja kaum einen. 

Auch immer wieder beliebt, die Urlaubsscheine... Du musst zur Schule, ne Prüfung ablegen, Dich "Weidgerecht" verhalten und für andere die bezahlen spielt das wieder keine Rolle.

Sorry, wollte keine Diskussion entfachen und gehört ja auch nicht in diesen fred. 

Also.... 

einer für alle und alle für einen 


Cu


----------



## MS aus G (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das mit den Dorschen macht mir eigentlich keine Angst oder ähnliches.

Das wohl nicht mehr so viele Dorsche da sind, ist wahrscheinlich Fakt, aber gab es das nicht immer schon mal? Ich feiere dieses Jahr "silbernes" LL-Jubiläum und auch da war es nicht jedes Jahr gleich gut. Es gab immer mal Jahre, wo die Bedingungen sehr gut waren, aber die Dorsche nicht wollten oder weniger da waren als das Jahr später oder das Jahr davor.

Man muss dann halt mehr suchen bzw. versuchen, was aber auch seinen Reitz hat. Und wenn es ab und zu mal in der Rute zuppelt, dann ist es auch gut. Sollte sich jedoch über Stunden/Tage gar nichts tun, dann geht es halt mal auf Platte, oder es wird geschleppt, was auch schon den ein oder anderen Dorsch gebracht hat!!! Möglichkeiten gibt es auf jeden Fall genug.

"Wir haben natürlich noch den Vorteil, das wir "Dr. Lowrance" himself an Board haben, da ist man eh gezwungen sich minütlich auf neue Fischarten einstellen zu müssen!!! Denn, DA, sind sie!!!"

Grüße Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So ist es Mario|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Matze, ich hab nie was von 94% kürzen gesagt, bzw geschrieben. War auch absolut nicht böse gemeint was ich geschrieben habe, auf keinen Fall. :m

Dieser Thread gab mir bloß zu denken

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nee alles gut hab ich schon verstanden. #h


----------



## offense80 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Pennt ihr alle oder sammelt ihr schon euer Takle zusammen :q

Mal ne Frage an alle Hoodie Besitzer....tragt ihr euren schon, oder lasst ihr ihn "Jungfräulich" bis zur Ausfahrt? :l


----------



## lausi97 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Pennt ihr alle oder sammelt ihr schon euer Takle zusammen :q
> 
> Mal ne Frage an alle Hoodie Besitzer....tragt ihr euren schon, oder lasst ihr ihn "Jungfräulich" bis zur Ausfahrt? :l



Schnucki, meinen heb ich mir für dich auf........:l


----------



## MS aus G (29. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Der wird das erste mal am 28.10. getragen!!! Er soll ja für das "Boardie-Hoodie-Foto" noch gut aussehen!!! 
Kurz vor der Abfahrt wird er übergestreift und dann bis Montag "nicht" mehr abgelegt!!! Dann fallen auch die "Chilli-Fürze" nicht so auf!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (29. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Fürtze gehen doch eher in die Hose, oder?

Egal bin zu alt für solche Touren, schade!
Viel spaß!


----------



## lausi97 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Fürtze gehen doch eher in die Hose, oder?
> 
> Egal bin zu alt für solche Touren, schade!
> Viel spaß!



Mit 62 zu alt.........|bigeyes,dann schau dir mal unseren Yuppie an, 100 und zwei, und kratzt nachts immer noch an fremden Türen


----------



## Jesse J (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

haha :m


----------



## offense80 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Es ist keiner zu alt für diese Tour......wenn dann höchstens zu VERNÜNFTIG :q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mit 62 zu alt.........|bigeyes,dann schau dir mal unseren Yuppie an, 100 und zwei, und kratzt nachts immer noch an fremden Türen



Dann wären noch 40 Jahre zeit  

Ob ich das bei meinem Lebenswandel noch schaffe ?

:q


----------



## Yupii (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mit 62 zu alt.........|bigeyes,dann schau dir mal unseren Yuppie an, 100 und zwei, und kratzt nachts immer noch an fremden Türen


Das hast du doch beim Rumjöckeln:q:qmit deinem Schergen gar nicht mitgekriegt#d#d|supergri


----------



## bernie (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es ist keiner zu alt für diese Tour......wenn dann höchstens zu VERNÜNFTIG :q:q:q



Da haste RECHT!!

Gottseidank besteht die Gefahr (des Vernünftigseins) aber bei den Schnarchnasen die wieder dabei sind nicht :q

Mein Huuti bleibt im Schrank bisses losgeht und dann aber.... :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das hast du doch beim Rumjöckeln:q:qmit deinem Schergen gar nicht mitgekriegt#d#d|supergri



Rolf ,der nennt dich Scherge..........dieser Nixnutzius Intrigantus gen Mekkabetus |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es ist keiner zu alt für diese Tour......wenn dann höchstens zu VERNÜNFTIG :q:q:q



Nicht beleidigend werden.......:q


----------



## offense80 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Fünününü mein Könich :l

Wenn das hier mal ein Psychiater lesen würde was hier so raus kommt, würde er uns persönlich von der Polizei abholen, und für laaaange Zeit wegsperren lassen :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf ,der nennt dich Scherge..........dieser Nixnutzius Intrigantus gen Mekkabetus |supergri


Nee,nee, Rolf hatte zu der Zeit den Thron bestiegen


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Guten Morgen,
 ab heute könnt ihr sagen: " nächsten Monat geht's nach Mommark zu Matze" #6
 (Ich fahre am Samstag schonmal vorbei)


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ab heute könnt ihr sagen: " nächsten Monat geht's nach Mommark zu Matze" #6
> (Ich fahre am Samstag schonmal vorbei)


Ist das nicht langweilig, schon wieder Urlaub machen zu müssen?
Euch beiden viel Spaß dort oben.#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ist das nicht langweilig, schon wieder Urlaub machen zu müssen?
> Euch beiden viel Spaß dort oben.#h



Danke !!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So es ist ja nun "bald" soweit. Auch für dieses Jahr habe ich mir überlegt am letzten abend unter euch allen vor Ort ein paar tshirts/hoodies von mir zu verlosen. 

Freue mich schon.

Lg


----------



## lausi97 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> So es ist ja nun "bald" soweit. Auch für dieses Jahr habe ich mir überlegt am letzten abend unter euch allen vor Ort ein paar tshirts/hoodies von mir zu verlosen.
> 
> Freue mich schon.
> 
> Lg



Matze, top.........an dieser Stelle schon mal vielen Dank an dich #6


----------



## Yupii (2. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> So es ist ja nun "bald" soweit. Auch für dieses Jahr habe ich mir überlegt am letzten abend unter euch allen vor Ort ein paar tshirts/hoodies von mir zu verlosen.
> 
> Freue mich schon.
> 
> Lg


Klasse Matze#6#6#6


----------



## MS aus G (2. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir auch schon mal vielen Dank, Matze!!!

Und habt Ihr gelesen, was der Matze gefangen hat!?! Einen Leng!!!

Die haben wir auf der "Qualle3" letztes Jahr schwärmeweise unter dem Boot gehabt, laut Kaleu bernie!!! Nur die Besatzung war zu blöd um welche zu fangen!!! Also Rolf, freu dich schon mal auf "abwechslungsreiche" Ansagen!!!

Ach ja Rolf, einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Euch, Dir und Deiner Holden, natürlich auch noch!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir auch schon mal vielen Dank, Matze!!!
> 
> Und habt Ihr gelesen, was der Matze gefangen hat!?! Einen Leng!!!
> 
> ...



Danke......


----------



## bernie (3. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Die haben wir auf der "Qualle3" letztes Jahr schwärmeweise unter dem Boot gehabt, laut Kaleu bernie!!! Nur die Besatzung war zu blöd um welche zu fangen!!! Also Rolf, freu dich schon mal auf "abwechslungsreiche" Ansagen!!!
> Grüße Mario



1. Da waren keine Leng, das waren (Riiiesenschwärme) von  LACHSEN und Wolfsbarschen und natürlich Rollmöpsen.

2. Wird es so definitiv nicht langweilich 

3. Ich bin zu höflich, um die "Angelkünste" meine Crew zu (be)werten  ;-)  
   niemals nicht würde ich sie als "zu blöd" bezeichen.... aber    Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei


----------



## offense80 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hab gerade gesehen das am 29.10. Wladimir Klitschko WAHRSCHEINLICH seinen Rückkampf gegen Fury hat, falls dieser nicht wieder den Arsch zukneift. Das könnten wir uns doch schön bei ein zwei drei zwölf fünfzehn Kaltgetränken ansehen, und wenn Matze Lust hat vorbei zu kommen, ist er doch sicher herzlich eingeladen oder nicht


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen das am 29.10. Wladimir Klitschko WAHRSCHEINLICH seinen Rückkampf gegen Fury hat, falls dieser nicht wieder den Arsch zukneift. Das könnten wir uns doch schön bei ein zwei drei zwölf fünfzehn Kaltgetränken ansehen, und wenn Matze Lust hat vorbei zu kommen, ist er doch sicher herzlich eingeladen oder nicht



Nö...... , aber gut das wir zwei Häuser haben. Da können Interessierte sich dann amüsieren#6


----------



## offense80 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

War auch nur ne Idee das mit den Kaltgetränken besser vermarkten zu können :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> War auch nur ne Idee das mit den Kaltgetränken besser vermarkten zu können :q:q:q




Micha, da mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Wird bestimmt wieder ein gemütliches Abendessen mit nem Kühlen. Müssen ja nächsten Tag wieder fit sein, aber frag mal Beppo wie man sich da fühlt :q:q
Soll aber jeder machen wie er möchte, wird sich aber wie sonst auch, alles ergeben.


----------



## offense80 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Beppo kann sein Fadenkreuz ja schon mal auf Tochterknutscher einstellen....Frischfleisch für seine Tochter


----------



## lausi97 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Beppo kann sein Fadenkreuz ja schon mal auf Tochterknutscher einstellen....Frischfleisch für seine Tochter



Willste du den loswerden |kopfkrat da haben wir doch andere Möglichkeiten :q


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nee los werden nicht, nur es wird ihm schön peinlich sein wenn sein Schwiegervater in Spe neben ihm sitzt wenn er verschachert wird.....


----------



## lausi97 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nee los werden nicht, nur es wird ihm schön peinlich sein wenn sein Schwiegervater in Spe neben ihm sitzt wenn er verschachert wird.....



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Jesse J (13. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen das am 29.10. Wladimir Klitschko WAHRSCHEINLICH seinen Rückkampf gegen Fury hat, falls dieser nicht wieder den Arsch zukneift. Das könnten wir uns doch schön bei ein zwei drei zwölf fünfzehn Kaltgetränken ansehen, und wenn Matze Lust hat vorbei zu kommen, ist er doch sicher herzlich eingeladen oder nicht



Moin!

also ich würde mir das mit angucken |splat2:


----------



## Beppo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich bin vom verkuppeln geheilt 
Boxen is manchmal richtig spannend..also mal sehen .

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (15. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Denkt denn keiner an unseren "Ex-Mommark-Dorschler" Coasthunter!?!

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario

PS: Nächste Woche wird "Mutter Theresa" nochmal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen stellen!!!

Ist ja nun nicht mehr soooo lange hin, und ein paar Fragen hab ich noch offen!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Denkt denn keiner an unseren "Ex-Mommark-Dorschler" Coasthunter!?!
> 
> Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!
> 
> ...



Moin Mario, 
doch doch unserem Andor haben wir alle gratuliert, in der WA-Gruppe.
Melde duch dann bezuegl. "Futter-Einkauf" etc.


----------



## MS aus G (16. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Ihr Lieben, jetzt zu meinen Fragen!!!

Wie sieht es denn mit dem "Konvoi" aus??? Treffpunkt beim Rolf? Hat sich da was ergeben?

Denkt bitte an die dänischen Angelscheine!!! Wer braucht welche? Tagesscheine, Wochenscheine,...???

Brauchen wir Seeringelwürmer? Ich sag mal Ja! Wenn dann wieviele???

Sind die Abende mit Essen fix? 

1. Abend Mega-Rips vom Rolf!!! Selfmade Salate (Rolf und Yupii!!!)

2. Abend Steaks, Bauch und Würstchen von mir!!!

3. Abend das 2. beste Chilli von bernie und Beppo? Was essen wir dazu? Brot, Brötchen, Toast,...???

Ok, soll es erstmal gewesen sein!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## offense80 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Tochterknutscher und ich brauchen auf jeden Fall den dänischen Angelschein. Reicht aber der für eine Woche. Wie teuer ist der? Ich könnte noch Grillwurst von Salzbrenner mitbringen und 30 frische Brötchen. Tochterknutscher werde ich auch noch mal fragen, bin der Meinung er kann auch noch Grillfleisch besorgen. Ich hoffe nur das unsere Ruten auch genau so krumm sind wie unsere Bäuche rund


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So Ihr Lieben, jetzt zu meinen Fragen!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem "Konvoi" aus??? Treffpunkt beim Rolf? Hat sich da was ergeben?
> 
> ...




Moin Mario, wie schon angekündigt, bringe ich 10Kg Ribs und eine grosse Schüssel Kartoffelsalat mit ( der Salat wird wohl noch für den 2. Abend mit reichen, da Yupii ja auch einen Salat mitbringt)
Dänischen Angelschein brauche ich nicht, da ich immer die Jahreskarte habe. Ich bringe noch ca. 130 eingesalzene Wattwürmer mit.


----------



## MS aus G (16. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich glaube 2Tagesscheine sind günstiger als der Wochenschein!!!

Grillzeug für den 2. Abend würde ich komplett mitbringen, aber danke für die Angebote. Beim nächsten Event seid Ihr dran!!!

Das mit den Würmern sollten wir im Auge behalten. Momentan geht ja nicht viel auf Dorsch. Wo man "hinliest" eigentlich nur negative Meldungen. Gut ist momentan vllt. auch nicht die beste Dorschzeit, aber das zieht sich ja schon durch das ganze Jahr. Ich würde es zwar trotzdem erst auf Dorsch probieren, sollte dann mal gar nichts gehen, kann man ja immer noch auf Platte gehen. Aber vielleicht will ja eine "Besatzung" schon von Anfang an auf Platte, da sollten dann natürlich genügend Würmer vorhanden sein!!! Hat ja letztes Jahr auch sehr gut geklappt!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## offense80 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gut, dann nehmen Daniel ( Tochterknutscher ) und ich je 2 Tagesscheine. Und wegen der Verpflegung für die NÄCHSTE Tour....ok so machen wir das. 
Ich denke auch, dass wir auf jeden Fall reichlich Wattis dabei haben sollten....wie teuer sind die sonst bei Matze oder allgemein da oben?

Man kann ja auch pilken, und nebenbei eine "tote Rute" mit Wattwurm auslegen, falls genug Platz dafür ist.


----------



## bernie (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin,
Beppo und ich brauchen auch wieder den 2-Tagesschein... ich nehme mal an, das klappt wieder so gut wie letztes Jahr, als Matze die besorgt hatte.

Mein Vorschlag für Qualle 3 wäre:
Wir machen es exakt SO wie letztes Jahr 
am 1. Tag geht`s - volles Risiko -  auf Dorsch, egal ob was gefangen wird...suchen...suchen....suchen... (ich hab da mal technisch was vorbereitet) :q:q:q

am 2. Tag entweder Dorsch oder gleich auf Platte.

Das Tschillie macht der Beppo übrigens ganz alleine (will mich ja nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken) :m
Ich bin höchstens Vorkoster und "hmmmmmmmmm"-Sager


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Kein Problem. 
Brauche nur iwann die genaue Anzahl der Tagesscheine. Am besten einer von euch gibt mir da 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid. Dann geht es nicht durcheinander. 
Ich kann Seeringelwürmer liefern, bitte vorbestellen 1-2 Tage vorher.
100gr. Kosten bei mir 8 €
Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Achja...Tageskarte 7€ p.P.

Lg


----------



## offense80 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das ist super. Dann nehmen Daniel und ich je für 2 Tage die Scheine. Da Freitag und Montag ja angelfrei ist


----------



## MS aus G (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das könnte ja King-Lausi dann auf der ersten Seite wieder notieren und dem Matze kurz vorher Bescheid geben!!!

Ich selber brauche keinen Schein, hab Jahreskarte!!!

@Yupii, hat denn der Chong mal was von sich hören lassen??? Kann er fahren oder nicht,...??? Ist zwar noch etwas Zeit, aber Ihr kennt mich ja mittlerweile!!! Was wir haben, das haben wir,... erledigt!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## lausi97 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Langsam mit die Hottehühs, genauso wie letztes Jahr ,wird es dann von mir ausgehend,ne Info an Matze geben, sonst kommen wir durcheinander.
Seeringler wie letztes Jahr, ich meine es waren 8x, aber schau noch mal nach. 

Mario, ich PN dir die Tage mal. 

Bin imo Bussy, deswegen so spärlich anwesend.


----------



## Yupii (18. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Yupii, hat denn der Chong mal was von sich hören lassen??? Kann er fahren oder nicht,...???
> 
> Grüße Mario



Moin, ich habe keine Ahnung#c. Gesehen habe ich ihn zuletzt am 30.12.15. Is mich auch völlig Latte


----------



## Yupii (20. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mein lieber, greiser, abdankende Könich:

|birthday:|birthday:

Alles Gute zu Eurem Trauer- ähh, Festtag. Möge der Tattergreis, tschuldigung:q Jüngling, noch lange seiner Prinzessin Lillifee zeigen können, wo der Hammer hängt, ach neee, steht


----------



## Norbi (20. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Lausi alte Tanzmarie....allet jute zum Burzeltach #h


----------



## MS aus G (20. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir natürlich auch alles, alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

.. von mir auch alles Gute 

Beppo


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir hier natürlich auch noch mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag mein Könich :l

Alles Liebe

Prinzessin Lillyfee |stolz:

und Yupii.....du alter Pusher, ICH darf das doch wieder ausbaden bzw. einstecken und kann drei Wochen nicht mehr laufen


----------



## Yupii (21. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> und Yupii.....du alter Pusher, ICH darf das doch wieder ausbaden bzw. einstecken und kann drei Wochen nicht mehr laufen


Das kannste umgehen:
Du musst ihm nur nen Elefanten vor die "Nase" stellen:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke euch für die Geburtstagswünsche.


----------



## lausi97 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:





Yupii schrieb:


> Das kannste umgehen:
> Du musst ihm nur nen Elefanten vor die "Nase" stellen:q:q


----------



## offense80 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Es klingt schon fast wie eine Sage....

jetzt sind es nur noch 

32 TAGE


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es klingt schon fast wie eine Sage....
> 
> jetzt sind es nur noch
> 
> 32 TAGE


Moin Micha,
ihr trefft euch ja bei Moritz in Kaki.

Ich versuche auch wieder da zu sein#6 und bringe Dir dein Messer.

|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Nobbi, das würde mich freuen wenn du kommst. Nicht wegen dem Messer, das ist zweitrangig  

Die werden bei Moritz denken wenn wir mit unseren Hoodies da alle auftauchen, das Heidi Klum mit ihrer Modell Schule einen Ausflug macht :q


----------



## MS aus G (27. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir auch mal wieder was!!!

Wie weit sind wir den "Konvoitechnisch" hat sich da mittlerweile was ergeben???

Treffen erst beim Rolf??? Dann Kaki??? Besatzungen??? Chong???

Grüße Mario


----------



## offense80 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wird langsam ernst, das stimmt |supergri

Ja wegen der Fahrgemeinschaften sollten wir hier jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Falls mich und Tochterknutscher keiner mitnehmen kann, fahre ich selber. Klappe dann die Rückbank um dann reicht es für unser Takle aus. Kommen dann nach Kaki.


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mädelz, denkt dran vorsichtshalber euer Thunfischgeschirr mitzunehmen. Nicht, dass sie dann schon vor Mommark ihr Unwesen treiben und an die 60gr-Stippen gehen:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Guten Morgen,
Kurze Info...... haben in derWA-Gruppe gefunkt. Jörg kommt am Freitag dann bei mir rum. Lausi macht das abhängig vor Strassenverkehr, ob er evtl. gleich zu Micha nach Hamburg durchfährt.
Mario, wollt ihr gleich durchfahren zu Moritz? Dann braucht ihr nicht über Landstrasse "rumeiern"??!
Yupii, 
Wir könnten uns dann Ortsausgang Gross Hehlen treffen und zusammen hochfahren?!
Was anderes, sollte noch jemand was von mir aus der Werkstatt brauchen, bitte kurze Info voher an mich. Bringe ich dann mit. #6
Jigköpfe hab ich ausreichend dabei#h


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii,
> Wir könnten uns dann Ortsausgang Gross Hehlen treffen und zusammen hochfahren?!


Ja, können wir so machen.#6


----------



## bernie (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass wir gleich nach KAKI durchrauschen, dann muss ich nicht extra in Zälle bremsen


----------



## MS aus G (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Haben wir das ja schonmal geklärt!!!

Eben noch die Uhrzeit. Ich wäre so für 13.00 Uhr!?!

Noch kurz zu Moritz rein, ne Bratwurst dazu, und dann durch zum Matze, und den Grill schonmal in "Stellung" bringen,....!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Haben wir das ja schonmal geklärt!!!
> 
> Eben noch die Uhrzeit. Ich wäre so für 13.00 Uhr!?!
> 
> ...



Uih, 13:00h ist "sportlich"........ Jörch ist um 11:00h bei mir und holt mich ab.|rolleyes
Müssen wir mal schauen wie wir das hinbekommen ........ letzte Mal hatten wir uns gegen 15:00h getroffen (glaub ich??!!)
Aber wie gesagt, richte mich nach der Mehrheit #6

(Mario, Jigs für LL bringe ich zum Anschauen mit ....... bis 100Gr?)


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass wir gleich nach KAKI durchrauschen, dann muss ich nicht extra in Zälle bremsen



#6:q:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (28. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Rolf, das war ein Vorschlag!!!

Wir können auch eine andere Zeit abmachen!!! 

Oder, wenn andere erst später können, natürlich, dann auch später!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, das war ein Vorschlag!!!
> 
> Wir können auch eine andere Zeit abmachen!!!
> 
> ...



Mario, keine Panik, bekommen wir alles hin. Ich schätze, dass die "Meisten" so zwischen 13:30 und 14:30h in KaKi auftauchen..... Wie schon gesagt, ganz entspannt. Der "Urlaub" soll ja nicht mit Stress losgehen#6


----------



## bernie (29. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich denke mal, dass so um 14hundert herum `ne ganz gute Zeit wäre.

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie wir an HH vorbei kommen.... da ist ja eigentlich IMMER Stau 

Ich würde hier so um 11:000 Uhr losdüsen.
Mario: Wollen wir Konvoi bilden??? ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Oh wie schön zu lesen das es bald losgeht...#h


----------



## Yupii (30. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach, bist du zufällig in der Zeit auch dort oben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ja ich mache hier Urlaub...das ganze Jahr...

PS: Unser Shop hat wieder 15% auf Hoodies, also wer noch kein hat man los. Ich werde mir natürlich auch ein anziehen #h

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (30. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

bernie, 

ich glaube, das lassen wir lieber.

Wenn ich vorausfahre, schläfst Du mir noch ein und wenn Du voraus fährst, hab ich Puls von 200!!!

Ich hatte auch vor schon früher aufzubrechen. Nochmal in Ruhe den "Moritz" genießen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (30. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> bernie,
> Wenn ich vorausfahre, schläfst Du mir noch ein und wenn Du voraus fährst, hab ich Puls von 200!!!
> Gruß Mario



Mario Mario Mario....tstststststss ..... das hört sich ja fast so an, als würdest Du mir unterstellen wollen, minimalst schneller als der Durchschnittsdeutsche mit meinem alten klapprigen Vehikel zu fahren


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. September 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> ......und wenn Du voraus fährst, hab ich Puls von 200!!!


 
 Beppo auch


----------



## Beppo (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

EDIT *Wichtig, deswegen vor meinen Post gesetzt
Weil Mario sagte, "Grill in Stellung bringen", ich habe nun nicht alles davor gelesen, aber am ersten Abend sollten wir das Chili essen, das koche ich am Vortag frisch, und es wird nur gekühlt nach DK mitgeführt, mangels grösserer Einfrier-Möglichkeit.
*
so nun der spaßige Teil

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich setz ne dustere Brille auf, Stöpsel inne Ohren, und so´n 
Anti -Gravitationsanzug werde ich mir noch holen, dann werde ich die Fahrt wohl überstehen 

Fahren kann er ja, aber Leute, das ist so, als säße man festgetackert in der Achterbahn, das ist auch nur 2 Fahrten am Stück lustig 
Ach irgendwie freue ich mich auch auf meine Dosis Adrenalin 

Sitzheizung an, dann trocknet das schon wieder  

Olaf, haste nich doch Bock mitzukommen ? Oder biste noch nicht wieder fit genug ?..fitter als ich sind sowieso alle..von daher.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



> Olaf, haste nich doch Bock mitzukommen ? Oder biste noch nicht wieder fit genug ?..fitter als ich sind sowieso alle..von daher.


 
 Beppilein,

 ich habe ( in weiser Voraussicht..... ) mein Ticket an den Tochterknutscher weiter gegeben. #6
 Insofern ist die Tour ja ohnehin kpl. ausgebucht.

 Wünsche Euch super viel Spaß und noch mehr Petri. #6


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Dankööö Olaf..

Ich nehme an das mit dem Chili am ersten Abend ist dann so abgesegnet ?
Oder gibt es da Probleme die ich so nicht sehe ?

Um Mario´s Frage mal endlich zu beantworten,
Zum Chili gäbe es Baguette/Ciabatta, und/oder die Kräuterdinger aus´m Ofen, wie bernie mir vorgeschlagen hat.

Wie gesagt, eingefroren bekomme ich eine solche Menge nicht.
Weil wir hier rundherum 4 Supermärkte haben, betreibe ich zuhause keine Kühltruhe.
Für Fisch brauche ich die auch nicht, die 4 Forellen die ich im Jahr fange passen ins Kühlfach vom Kühlschrank  

greetz
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Das mit dem Chilli geht meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Aber ich bin kein "Verpflegungsoffizier" und somit außer der Wertung 

 Der Vorteil beim Chilli Freitag Abend wäre aber, dass wir Samstag morgen dann genügend Rückstoß hätten, um die Boote ins Gleiten zu bekommen und dabei noch Sprit sparen würden grins....


----------



## MS aus G (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich habe auch an einiges gedacht:

Anzahl der Toiletten ausreichend???
Letztes Jahr gab es ja da auch schon "Stau"!!!

Die Schallwellen auf den Booten vertreiben auch noch den letzten Dorsch?!?

Aber nein Beppo, das geht schon in Ordnung, dann ist auf der Rückreise wenigstens gute Luft in den Autos!!!

Beppo, bringst Du Baguette/Ciabatta oder ähnliches von Deiner Holden mit???

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich könnte sonst auch 30 Brötchen mitbringen. Das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Guten Morgen,
Beppo, bitte das Chili nicht so extrem "würzig" machen, ich bringe noch einige meiner Gewürze mit. ( .........sollte jeder noch die Möglichkeit bekommen selbst zu entscheiden, ob Unterhose kaputt oder nicht ) |rolleyes#h


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Beppo, bitte das Chili nicht so extrem "würzig" machen, ich bringe noch einige meiner Gewürze mit. ( .........sollte jeder noch die Möglichkeit bekommen selbst zu entscheiden, ob Unterhose kaputt oder nicht ) |rolleyes#h


Ist ne gute Idee. Ich schmecke auch ileber das Essen als dass es nur im Mund und später ganz hinten brennt


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@ Matze
Kommst du auch an Wattis ran oder hast du nur die Seeringler?


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Matze
> Kommst du auch an Wattis ran oder hast du nur die Seeringler?



.......kurz zur Info, zu den Ringlern von Matze bringe noch ca. 150 eingesalzene Wattwürmer mit


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......kurz zur Info, zu den Ringlern von Matze bringe noch ca. 150 eingesalzene Wattwürmer mit


Ich dachte, die wolltest du alleine essen:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Matze
> Kommst du auch an Wattis ran oder hast du nur die Seeringler?



Was willst denn du damit? Du fährst doch eh nur Boot :q

@Matze, bis auf Rolf und Mario brauchen wir 9 anderen Tagesscheine bzw für die 2Tage.


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil beim Chilli Freitag Abend wäre aber, dass wir Samstag morgen dann genügend Rückstoß hätten, um die Boote ins Gleiten zu bekommen und dabei noch Sprit sparen würden grins....



Gibts denn Floater mit Muffe hinten ?
(mein Vorschlag, Kampfgurt nach hinten drehen und grosszügig durchbohren)|bla:  






angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Beppo, bitte das Chili nicht so extrem "würzig" machen, ich bringe noch einige meiner Gewürze mit. ( .........sollte jeder noch die Möglichkeit bekommen selbst zu entscheiden, ob Unterhose kaputt oder nicht ) |rolleyes#h



Jupp, mache ich immer so, zumindest seitdem sich mal meine Schwester über Hörprobleme nach dem Genuss der "chön charfen" Version beschwert hat (soweit sie noch konnte)

Ich koche immer für normale Menschen ca. Schärfestufe 1-2, und habe auch eine spezielle Spezialsosse zum nach"chärfen" ..ich mags auch eher 3-4 als in Richtung 10...also keine Sorge 

@Rolfn..was andere Gewürze angeht freue ich mich schon auf "unseren Baukasten"  Chilli Alchemy Live

Ciabatta usw bringe ich mit, Graubrot und Körnerbrot , je 2 Stück..letzes jahr hatte ich wohl 4 ? war auf jeden Fall zuviel.

cheers
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Excusé moi for se doppelpost..

Frage Funkgeräte ? waren von Andor, oder ? Also hat wer welche ? am besten 4 Stück.._FALLS MAL EINER ZUHAUSE BLEIBEN MUSS ...

Beppo
_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin. Ja wir bekommen nur Seeringler hier. 
Ok also 18 Tageskarten.
Menge der Seeringler dann bitte nochmal durchgeben so 2 Tage vor Anreise#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was willst denn du damit? Du fährst doch eh nur Boot :q
> 
> @Matze, bis auf Rolf und Mario brauchen wir 9 anderen Tagesscheine bzw für die 2Tage.



Moin........ jetzt rechnen wir nochmal nach bezueglich "Angelkarten", Yupii's Onkel fällt aus = 10 Mann, Mario und Rolf haben Jahreskarte, bleiben über??? Rüchtüch, genau 8 Mitfahrer die Erlaubnisscheine brauchen ,oder??!! ;+


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin. Ja wir bekommen nur Seeringler hier.
> Ok also 18 Tageskarten.
> Menge der Seeringler dann bitte nochmal durchgeben so 2 Tage vor Anreise#h



Matze, ich habe mich da verrechnet|rotwerden. 16 Tageskarten reichen,da einer nicht mehr mitkann.


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin........ jetzt rechnen wir nochmal nach bezueglich "Angelkarten", Yupii's Onkel fällt aus = 10 Mann, Mario und Rolf haben Jahreskarte, bleiben über??? Rüchtüch, genau 8 Mitfahrer die Erlaubnisscheine brauchen ,oder??!! ;+



Ja |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Matze, ich habe mich da verrechnet|rotwerden. 16 Tageskarten reichen,da einer nicht mehr mitkann.


Wir werden dann dort mit dir das Rechnen mit den Zahlen 1 - 10 üben:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Diese Tour ist voll.......es war lange genug Zeit sich zu melden.


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Diese Tour ist voll.......


Oh schön, hat ja dann doch kurzfristig geklappt. Von wem bekomme ich dann das Geld;+


> es war lange genug Zeit sich zu melden.


Ist ja toll, dass du dich wenigstens hier mal meldest, wenn du schon so beschäftigt bist, mir zu antworten:r


----------



## Beppo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich finde den Faden nicht, der zu euren letzten Posts passen könnte.
Egal, könnt ihr mir dann ja "live" erklären.

Ich koche also grob für 10 people , rischtisch ? (einer mehr oder weniger ist Chili technisch gesehen "Elektrische Wurst" also "Eh Wurst" )

grüssle
Beppo


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich koche also grob für 10 people , rischtisch ? (einer mehr oder weniger ist Chili technisch gesehen "Elektrische Wurst" also "Eh Wurst" )
> 
> grüssle
> Beppo


Ja kleiner Erklärbär:q, deine Rechnung stimmt


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mädelz,habt ihr alle eure Forellenstippe eingepackt:q. Wenn schon keine Dorsche, dann müssen halt die ausgebüxten Regenbogner herhalten:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ja packt euch bloß Mefo Blinker ein, es wimmelt hier zzt. vor Rebos...#h

Gerüchte das ich in die Zuchtnetze reingefahren bin möchte ich hiermit deutlich......#c


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja packt euch bloß Mefo Blinker ein, es wimmelt hier zzt. vor Rebos...#h
> 
> Gerüchte das ich in die Zuchtnetze reingefahren bin möchte ich hiermit deutlich......#c



Es wird gemunkelt


----------



## Beppo (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Matze, dann haben die garnicht zum Grüßen so wild gewunken, wie ?  

No please no please !!

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

und ich dachte mir schon woher die mich kennen das die so doll winken#h


----------



## Beppo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Tja bei mir waren se heute auf der Autobahn wieder alle so freundlich..haben mir zuhauf gezeigt, dass ihnen der Mittelfinger wehtut..sollte wohl "Aua" wegpusten 

lg
Beppo


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

*Moinsen 
ihr Luuuuschen
:vik::vik::vik::vik:
*in 14 Tagen sehen wir uns


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:vik::vik::vik: Kann es kaum noch erwarten #6


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Naabend,

wie die Zeit fliegt.
Loide das wird ne geile Zeit .

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Ihr Lieben,

Stunde Null rückt immer näher!!!

Hier mal meine Einkaufsliste!!! Wem dazu noch etwas einfällt/auffällt bitte umgehend Bescheid geben!!!

Zum Frühstück:

Kaffee und Filtertüten
Milch und Zucker
Toast, Brot(Beppo), Brötchen
Butter und Margarine
Wurst, Käse, Schinken, Nutella, Eier
Marmelade (hat jemand hausgemachte, bitte Melden) 3Sorten/Gläser sollten genügen!

Zum Grillen:

Holzkohle und Anzünder
Senf, Ketchup, 2Grillsaucen+Rolfs Spezialsauce
Baguette
Grillzange (hat jemand eine schöne zuhause und kann die mitbringen, bernie!!!)

Getränke:

Bier (Radler), Cola-Fanta-Mix, kl. Flaschen Wasser

Diverses:

Spülmittel, Küchenrolle, Toilettenpapier, Schwämme, Knabberkram

Der Profivakuumierer muss leider zu Hause bleiben. Wer da eine Alternative hat, Bescheid sagen, dann brauchen wir die Gefrierbeutel nicht!!! (bernie)

Das war es erstmal von meiner Seite, wegen dem Einkauf.

Bitte denkt auch an Bettwäsche (Bezüge) und natürlich Handtücher!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## bernie (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Mario und Konsorten 

Bier bringe ich 2 Paletten mit... dass sollte reichen....

Vakuumierer habe ich mir was gutes gegönnt und bringe ich mit. Beutel habe ich auch schon ausreichend besorgt.

Die beiden Punkte können wir also abhaken.

Ick freu mir so


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mario hört sich gut an. 
Ich bringe noch Hufte von die Rind mit und ne Grillzange.


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke bernie und König lausi,

aber Eure Hoheit haben diesmal keine Arbeit!!!

Hatten doch den ersten Abend Chili, 2. Abend Rolfs Rippchen, für den 3. Abend bringe ich Steak, Bauch und Würstchen mit, so das sich unser König voll auf das Angeln konzentrieren kann!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin Mario und Konsorten
> 
> Bier bringe ich 2 Paletten mit... dass sollte reichen....



Jo, für den ersten Abend zur Begrüßung:q:q
@ Mario
Ich würde gerne auch mal ein Radler trinken. Nur für mich allein muss es aber nicht sein.


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Was mir noch einfällt: die Beleuchtung für den Grillmeister war ja nicht so prall. Hat jemand nen Strahler für solch einen Einsatz?


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wenn jemand einen hat und der noch zwischen das viele Angelzeug passt, gerne mitbringen!?!

Wir haben allerdings dieses Jahr andere Häuser, evtl. ist es da besser mit der Beleuchtung!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Könnte auch noch 1-2 Flaschen Jim Beam mitbringen wenn gewünscht wird :q


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Yupii schrieb:


> Jo, für den ersten Abend zur Begrüßung:q:q
> @ Mario
> Ich würde gerne auch mal ein Radler trinken. Nur für mich allein muss es aber nicht sein.



Wenn du Alkohol trinkst, bist du immer so komisch.......kratzkratz......betbet.......:q


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

offense, 

das bleibt Dir überlassen! Wer es "härter" mag, muss sich sein Gedöns selbst mitbringen!!!

Ich sagte ja schon, das ich nicht so der "Grillmeister" bin, deshalb hab ich auch keine kleine Drahtbürste bei mir rumliegen!!! Wer da noch was gebrauchtes in der Art hat, bitte mitbringen. Das war letztes Jahr auch etwas, das gefehlt hat!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mario hört sich gut an.
> Ich bringe noch Hufte von die Rind mit und ne Grillzange.





MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke bernie und König lausi,
> 
> aber Eure Hoheit haben diesmal keine Arbeit!!!
> 
> ...


....... aber so 'ne Steakhüfte muss schon sein, ist doch nix dran und kann man morgens doch noch evtl. den Rest verputzen. Also, her damit und weggefresst !!!  (Sonst lass ich Ribs auch zu hause, Doppelschwör |gr:|bigeyes)
(Sollte noch jemand was zum Angeln brauchen, gebt Laut....... bislang nur Mario, Micha. Und Yupii geht vor der Abfahrt mal durch die Werkstatt) |bigeyes:q

Denkt evtl. an Geschirr um bei Scheixxwetter vom Ufer zu angeln |rolleyes#c


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Übergeredet!!!

Also König immer her damit!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn du Alkohol trinkst, bist du immer so komisch.......kratzkratz......betbet.......:q


Ab und zu muss man sich doch mit dem Ofen unterhalten


----------



## Jesse J (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin!

Wenn ich noch was mitbringen soll sagt bescheid!


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn ich noch was mitbringen soll sagt bescheid!



Moin Jörch........wenn Lausi dann doch Steakhüfte mitbringt, sollten wir ausreichend versorgt sein?!
Wer da wie oder was an "Hartm Zeuch" will, sollte wie Mario schon sagte, selbst dafür sorgen.
Brauchen wir noch so'n "Knabberkram"??
Kann sich ja mal  einer nen Kopp machen. Haben wir genug Eier für Rührei am Morgen (mit Rest Steakhüfte)???:k

Ach ja und genügend Esrom !!!!#6


----------



## MS aus G (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke Rolf, hatte ich die Ei, Ei´s doch glatt vergessen!!!

Knabber bring ich auch so 2 Mischpakete mit!!!

So soll es sein!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Ladys bald ist es soweit. Ich hoffe ihr lasst den Wind zuhause dann. Denn seit 3.5 Wochen quelt uns hier der NordOst Wind. 
An der Küste werden die ausgebüxten Regenbogenforellen täglich gefangen, also packt auch paar Mefowobbler/blinker ein. Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche geht gut in Tiefen von 6 bis 12m. Der Dorsch bleibt Fisch der 1000 Würfe aber ich hoffe das es am Riff bei Gammelpoel in ca. 8m Tiefe der ein oder anderen zu fangen gibt. Wrack auch interessant.

Dann habe ich für euch 2-3 Thirts und eine Cinnetic Cautiva SeaBass Rute in 3.30m am letzten Abend als Dankeschön an euch wieder in der "Verlosung"

Freue mich auf Euch.
Lg


----------



## bernie (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Könnt Ihr eigentlich auch mal an was anderes denken, als an`s Fressen?????? 

@Rolf: Nix Uferangeln..... raus geht`s und ab durch die Welle 

[Bauchpinselmodus AN]
@Matze: Du bist der Beste! 
[Bauchpinselmodus AUS]


..... ach, ganz vergessen: 
@Mario: ham wa wieder leckere Stracke für "auf`s Boot" dabei? 
Sprich: machste wieder so lecker Frühstück aufm Kahn .... mit allet ???


----------



## offense80 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@ Matze super Sache #6#6  ich opfere mich freiwillig für die Rute :q

@alle
Denkt bitte auch an die "Freitagstitten" sonst wird das nix mit dem Dorsch |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Matze super Sache #6#6  ich opfere mich freiwillig für die Rute :q
> 
> @alle
> Denkt bitte auch an die "Freitagstitten" sonst wird das nix mit dem Dorsch |supergri|supergri|supergri



?????? Micha, lass mich nicht dumm sterben#c#c:c

@Matze
du bist so gut zu uns.#6#6


----------



## Beppo (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Matze...wenn unser "Zug" gen Norden rollt, der Wind sich von der Küste trollt.

Es wird bestimmt feinstes Dorschel Wetter..und wenn nicht, dann nicht 

Hmm lecker Mettwurst-Stümpel und ne Scheibe Brot, dazu frischer Kaffee aufm Boot.. siehste bernie, erst ans Wetter und DANN ans Fressen gedacht, ich bessere mich..

Zum Grill saubermachen reicht doch Küchenpapier .. ich hatte auch mal so ne Grill Drahtbürste, benutze ich nicht mehr...Rost warm machen und drüberwischen..Dreck reinigt den Magen 

@offense..raus mit der Sprache.."Freitagstitten" hört sich erstmal gut an, aber wenn das heisst ich soll der Mutter vor der Abreise an die Möpse gehen, muss ich mich sputen, die hat nämlich Frühschicht  

gruss
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich sag nur Whatsapp for President |supergri

Jeden Freitag trudeln da die nettesten "Wochenendfreudenspender" ein....natürlich ganz zufällig


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Whatsapp for President |supergri
> 
> Jeden Freitag trudeln da die nettestes "Wochenendfreudenspender" ein....natürlich ganz zufällig



Gibt sogar Kandidaten, die Theater machen, wenn nicht "geliefert" wird. :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

:q:q:q

Stimmt, wie die Junkies die auf ihren Dealer warten, nur diesmal nicht auf den Drogen- oder Takle Dealer, sondern auf den Titten Dealer :q


----------



## Yupii (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So Mädelz, noch* 2* Tage, dann geht`s wieder auf Elefantenjagd, töröö


----------



## Yupii (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Der Windfinder wird auch von Tag zu Tag besser was unser Gebiet betrifft:q


----------



## offense80 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin, ja das mit dem Wind wird besser....gucke auch jeden Tag drauf, und mein Grinsen wird immer breiter 

Wie sagt man so schön...

LÄUFT


----------



## Beppo (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gibt sogar Kandidaten, die Theater machen, wenn nicht "geliefert" wird. :q:q:q



Moin Digger,
gibts dann zu den Titten auch Kartoffelsalat ?

Würde das Ganze abrunden.

lg
Beppo

@ALL: auch wenn evtl. schonmal geschrieben , vergesst Euren Personalausweis nich


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin Jungs,
viel Spaß wünschen die ABBA Angler und Petri kommt alle wieder Heil hause.

@Micha wann bist du ca. in Kaki?    #h




Lg nobbi


----------



## offense80 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Nobbi, kläre ich mit Lausi ab, weil er der Fahrer ist und melde mich dann bei dir #6


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin,

wir wollten alle so zwischen dreizehnhundert und vierzehnhundert da sein.....

Ich düse hier mit Beppo um 10 Uhr los...


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@all...einen kleinen 150W Strahler habe ich zusammengebastelt..allerdings Netzbetrieb..wenn jemand ne kleine Kabeltrommel mitnehmen könnte, meine is "Putt"..kein Bock zu reparieren..

Chili köchelt vor sich hin..

bis morgen Loide
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> @all...einen kleinen 150W Strahler habe ich zusammengebastelt..allerdings Netzbetrieb..wenn jemand ne kleine Kabeltrommel mitnehmen könnte, meine is "Putt"..kein Bock zu reparieren..
> 
> Chili köchelt vor sich hin..
> 
> ...



Check......


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin .

Habe hier ab und an mitgelesen und wünsche allen 

Petri-Heil.|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Habe hier ab und an mitgelesen und wünsche allen
> 
> Petri-Heil.|wavey:



Danke schön für........


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da sach´ ich auch mal "sssänk yuuh" an den Meefo Mann 

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Ihrs,

so, Essen und Trinken können wir schonmal!!! 

Wetter, Wind scheint auch besser zu werden, als letztes Jahr. 

Wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob wir nicht doch noch einen der Dorsche rauszuppeln können!!! 

Obwohl, bei dem "Kaptain" mach ich mir da keine Sorgen. "Fischansagen" werden wir auf jeden Fall genug bekommen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

ab to bett ;-))
langer tag ihr habt morgen


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j09hpp3AxIE




@matze2004

hälst Du uns aufen laufendent ?
the same procedure as every year


----------



## babsi (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gute Fahrt und guten Fang.#6


----------



## offense80 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke schöööön |wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So , danke allen, die uns gute Fahrt und Petri wünschen.........in ein paar Minuten reitet der Könich vom Hof |wavey:


----------



## Yupii (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So , danke allen, die uns gute Fahrt und Petri wünschen.........in ein paar Minuten reitet der Könich vom Hof |wavey:



Los, beweg dein Hinterteil endlich Richtung Kaki  alter König :q:q


----------



## bernie (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich mach mich jetzt auch gleich vom Acker.... bis nachher dann in Kaki :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Naja, die Wurstbude habt Ihr ja schon einmal gerockt hier in Kaki. Wollte mich aber nicht zu erkennen geben- nicht das ich in meiner Heimatstadt noch mit Euch in Verbindung gebracht werde 

Gute (Rest-) Fahrt und natürlich ein dickes Petri! Zeigt Matze mal wie das geht da oben....#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

+++ Live Ticker +++ 

Die Jungs sind heil in Mommark angekommen und haben die beiden Ferienhäuser bezogen. 
Morgen 8.00 Uhr geht es dann in den Hafen zur Bootsübergabe.

Lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin matze,

voll toll|wavey:



lg nobbi


----------



## Norbi (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Und jetzt sind sie toll voll Viel Petri Männers !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

+++ Live Ticker +++

Pünktlich um 8 Uhr ging es auf die 3 Boote. Halbe Stunde später sind die Jungs voll motiviert Richtung Gammelpoel ausgelaufen. Wetter ist gut, Sonne 12 Grad, Wind 5bft aus NordWest.

Bin gespannt ob was geht.

Lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|smash:|director:+++ Live Ticker +++


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

+++ Live Ticker +++

Wie im letzten Jahr hatten die Jungs am ersten Tag mit viel zu viel Wind und Strömung zu kämpfen. 

Heute jedoch ging es wieder bei Sonnenschein und weniger Wind raus Richtung Gammelpoel.
Ich hoffe das heute was zählbares an Bord kommt.

Lg


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Dann mal viel Erfolg allen!

Und danke für den liveticker :vik:


----------



## plattenjoe (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Und ? Wie läuft / lief es bei euch ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das heute was zählbares an Bord kommt.



Wenn sie nur ein Viertel dessen fangen, was KaLeu Bernie so alles auf'm Echo sieht.......

:m|sagnix


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Matze,

nun mach doch mal den Liveticker an und löse endlich auf, wer den Königsdorsch denn nun gefangen hat. |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

son paar Platten mit speck , schmecken auch|wavey:

|wavey:

petri jungs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Es war das erwartet schwere fischen auf Dorsch. Ich glaube Rolf hat ein brauchbaren Dorsch fangen können. Ansonsten wurde gezielt auf Scholle gefischt mit erfolg und schönen Grössen. Das Wochenende ging leider viel zu schnell um. Gestern abend haben wir noch alle gemeinsam eine Stunde zusammen gesessen und ich habe noch 4 Sachen verlost ( 2x Tshirt, 1x Seabass Cautiva in 3.30, 1x Cautiva 4500er.

Ich sage nochmal vielen Dank für euren Besuch, eine super Truppe !


----------



## Beppo (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, seit ca. einer Stunde schon wieder sicher zuhause, dank Murat´s 3er BMW und seiner perfekten Fahrkünste hatten die anderen Rennteilnehmer auf der A7 "Null Chance"

@Matze..von hier nochmal vielen vielen Dank, das hat alles wieder perfekt geklappt und super viel Spaß gemacht..tolles Haus. mit "dollen" Bewohnern.
MM Charterboat ist einfach perfekt..für´s Fangen kann man selber einiges tun, wenn der Fisch nicht will, oder eben nicht vor Ort ist, kann man nichts machen.
Das Haus bietet  viele Alternativen (z.B Poolbillard-Tisch, PS3, Wii !! )falls man evtl. mal nicht rausfahren kann.
Samstag war es sehr kabbelig, aber dafür wurden wir Sonntag (gestern) mit tollstem Sonnenschein, wenig Wind und guten Plattfisch Fängen belohnt.

@HeinBlöd..diesmal war ich der Käpt´n, und wie erwartet konnte die Mannschaft unter meiner Führung keine Fänge vorweisen, kaum hatte Käpt´n Silberlocke aka bernie die Flossen am Hebel zum feinjustieren über Fanggrund, zuppelte auch gleich was..ich bin halt immer ein "halber Gelber" ...aber happy..ich habe 100% mehr gefangen als letztes Jahr..

@all...Vorsicht , wer meckert wird "synchronisiert" und zwar mit Untertiteln (Insider,  bernie, offense80 , und Tochterknutscher wissen Bescheid  )

@offense..nächstes Mal schneiden wir unsere "Tonbearbeitung" mit..mir tun jetzt noch die Lachmuskeln weh 

cheers,
Beppo (Pepe)

PS: lang lebe der neue Könich , und möge er noch vieles gutgelaunt verzehren 

EditJesse ich sehe gerade das Gruppenbild..soso..meinste nicht ich bin schon häßlich genug ? @YUPII...sorry fürs Gesicht verdecken..ach evtl. besser so


----------



## bernie (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

*Schön *es war! 

Ich finde es immer wieder Klasse, wie sich wildfremde Leute im wildfremden Land mit wildfremden Booten in wildfremden Revieren vergnügen können, und selbst bei überschaubaren Fängen immer wohlgelaunt miteinander "umkönnen" :m

Das Haus war total klasse!
Das Essen  (Danke Pepe,Rolf, Lausi und Mario) einfach nur köstlich....

Es waren wieder mal drei ASTREINE Tage!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin Kameraden,

erstmal vorweg....... Matze, Hut ab für das Super-Angebot mit tollen Booten, schicken Häusern welche keinen Komfort vermissen liessen.
Zu deinem Service....... einfach unglaublich  #6 Da brauchte man keine Angst zu haben, dass sich jemand nicht wohl fühlt.

So, nun zu der Truppe....... es war wirklich wieder "hammergeil"  :q , keine Unstimmigkeiten etc.. Wir kamen aus unterschiedlichen Regionen Deutschlands, doch wir konnten abends nach dem üppigem Essen und einige Getränken jeden Sprachbarriere was den Dialekt angeht, erfolgreich überbrücken #6 . Das Zusammensein hat die Erwartungen echt übertroffen. Hat einfach ALLES gepasst. Fischen auf Dorsch war wie erwartet extrem zäh und der "Königs-Dorsch" wurde auf dem Echolot erkannt und auf Ansage "entnommen".  Das Angeln auf Platte war wie immer spannend, wobei auch da tolle Drills zustande kamen.
Spass und unsere Freundschaft stand und steht bei uns im Vordergrund, was auch unsere neuesten Mitfahrer aus Hamburg bestätigten. Die beiden passen super in's Team #6

Zu hause angekommen, gingen die ersten WAs rum, was uns darin bestätigte, dieses Event im nächsten Jahr wieder in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## Beppo (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@bernie..Du hast YUPII vergessen zu loben..so einen leckeren Nudelsalat hatte ich eigentlich noch nie.
(Der Nudelsalat letztes Jahr von Coasthunters Frau war aber auch genauso lecker..nur eben anderes rezept..aber auch 5 sterne  )

@rolf.. schön ,dass Du auch gut angekommen bist..demnach ist Uwe ja auch daheim..schauen wir, wann und ob sich die anderen hier abseits von WA melden.
Und auch nochmal Congratz zum Könichs Dorsch 

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Den Ausführungen der anderen ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. #6#6#6
Bin noch auf Bahn, aber fast daheim.


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

So, dank Lausi sind wir auch wieder sehr gut in Hamburg gelandet. 

@ Matze
du verstehst es echt, deine Kunden zu verwöhnen. SO geht Service erster Klasse #6 , hab ich persönlich noch nie besser erlebt. 

Die ganze Tour war von Anfang an der absolute Hammer. Die Truppe war wirklich klasse, so als würde man sich schon Jahrzehnte kennen. Alle haben Hand in Hand den Haushalt geschmissen, und die Muschi verwöhnt :q

@ Beppo
Ich glaube ich werde mir zur nächsten Tour ne GoPro gönnen, und dann werde ich die ganze Zeit filmen. Und dann treffen wir beide uns, und werden es neu vertonen...wie gestern Abend 
und als Titel nehmen wir "Mommark neu verfönt"

Danke auch an die leckeren Steaks, Nacken, Würstchen, Salate und die "Neuköniglichen Rippchen" wir haben wohl alle 3 Kilo draufgelegt, und die Muschi 5 Kg. 

@ Lausi noch mal vielen Dank für den Fahrservice auch von Daniel. 

Es gab zwar nicht viele Dorsche aber wie Lausi schon schrieb...

Aber scheiß drauf, Mommark ist nur einmal im Jahr.....

Leute, ihr seid die Geilsten, sind sehr gern wieder dabei 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xolt6BPb6jo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@all...VIELEN DANK für eure positiven Berichte/Meinungen bzgl. Mommark Charterboot ! Der Job ist ganz einfach, ich mache alles so wie ich es als Angler selber haben möchte.

@Offense80

KEIN SCHERZ, dieser Spruch liegt zzt. noch offline im Shop aber kommt demnächst online.

Ich glaube das wird euer Hoodie 2017


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @all...VIELEN DANK für eure positiven Berichte/Meinungen bzgl. Mommark Charterboot ! Der Job ist ganz einfach, ich mache alles so wie ich es als Angler selber haben möchte.
> 
> @Offense80
> 
> ...



|bigeyes..........#6


----------



## offense80 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Lol super geil Matze, das wird DER Renner #6#6#6


----------



## Yupii (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mädelz, melde mich hier zur Stelle. Bin natürlich auch problemlos zuhause angekommen, nachdem ich mich des Königs entledigt hatte:q 
Es hat mal wieder riesigen Spaß mit euch gemacht.
@Matze
wieder einmal eine hervorragende Rundumbetreuung mit tollen Booten und  Häusern#6#6  Und natürlich noch einmal ein recht herzliches Dankeschön für die tolle Rolle, die ich gewonnen habe:q


----------



## Beppo (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jau ich freu mich auch für die Gewinner der Verlosung..die T-shirts sehen cool aus. Jesse´s Rute und Deine Rolle machen einen guten Eindruck..viel Spass euch beiden damit.

Ich habe heute zum Abendbrot gleich eine von den fetten Schollen verspeist..ganz ehrlich, ich finde die fast leckerer als Dorsch.

@offense80...das ist wahre Liebe, dass Du unser Gruppenfoto als Avatar hernimmst  und "Mommark neu verfönt" treibt mir schon wieder die Lachtränen in die Klüsen  

Beppo over and out, und ab in die Koje


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

...ohne Worte...


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ...ohne Worte...



#6:q.......... passt !!


----------



## MS aus G (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Ihrs,

ich bin natürlich auch gut im schönen Hessenland angekommen!!!

Musste etwas Augenpflege machen nach der Fahrt, was bis heute Morgen gedauert hat!!! Aber das kennt ihr ja!!!

Heute Morgen wollte ich dann mal wieder einen "richtigen" Fisch fangen, was mir natürlich auch nicht gelungen ist!!! Naja bis auf einen kleinen Barsch. 

Zur Fahrt ist ja schon alles gesagt!!! Ich bin der Meinung: Das war *spitze!!! Und zwar mit allem Drum und Dran!!! Angefangen bei den Boardies!!! Über das superleckere Essen (ja Costhunter, sogar die Mettwurst hat diesmal geschmeckt!!!) Über die Häuser gibt es ja mal gar nichts zu meckern, die Boote sind absolut top, Plattenfang war sehr gut!!! Das einzige sind halt die Dorsche, die irgendwo sind, nur nicht da wo sie eigentlich, zu dieser Jahreszeit, hingehören!!!

Unser (Neu-)König Rolf konnte wenigstens noch den einen Vorzeigbaren verhafte, so das unsere Hoodies nicht ganz "umsonst" waren!!!

Ein besonderes Dankeschön natürlich auch von mir nochmal an Matze!!! Was Du/Ihr Euren Gästen für einen Service bietet ist wirklich top!!!

Grüße Mario*


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da ich ja nun der Ex - König bin, möchte ich mich bei allen Rittern, Prinzessinen und Schergen, für die famose Amtszeit bedanken. 

Lang lebe König Rolf der 1.


----------



## Beppo (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun der Ex - König bin, möchte ich mich bei allen Rittern, Prinzessinen und Schergen, für die famose Amtszeit bedanken.
> 
> Lang lebe König Rolf der 1.



Es war mir eine Ehre, und nun reihe er sich in die Schar der Untertassen...äh "tanen" ein.
Die Last der Verantwortung bleibt jedoch 


@Mario...wenn einer "Angler" genannt werden darf, dann Du 
 schlafen,arbeiten, angeln..
Augenpflege..
Dann kommt der Beppo, deckt dich zu , und macht den Einschlafsender aus  

Schön dass Du auch wieder heile angekommen bist, und viel Spass beim baldigen "Ausritt".

wg: Mettwurst oder auch Jagdwurst..zünftiges Mittagessen auf´m Boot, das war GROSSARTIG..sogar die Kanne ohne Henkel hat trotzdem funktioniert...(der olle Henkel war eh´im Weg   )

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Dann ist Rolf ja König UND Papst; quasi in Personalunion. :g

So geht Lean Management :m:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun der Ex - König bin, möchte ich mich bei allen Rittern, Prinzessinen und Schergen, für die famose Amtszeit bedanken.
> 
> Lang lebe König Rolf der 1.



Danke Lausi, wäre aber schon gewesen, wenn die anderen Mitstreiter auch ein paar Leos erbeutet hätten........ Obwohl, ein 38er und ein paar Lütte waren ja noch dabei|bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@ Matze, der Hoddie könnte ein Verkaufsschlager werden :l der wird bei der nächsten Tour auf jeden Fall in meinen Besitz übergehen |supergri

Herr König Rolf der 1. Ich bitte sie....dieser kleine Wattwurmdorsch muss doch neben ihrem Schlachtschiff von Leo gar nicht erwähnt werden, genauso wie die Suiziddörschlein, die nur ein kostenloses Piercing abstauben wollten....und außerdem

ES GIBT JA KEINE DORSCHE Jahrgang 2015.....habe mir überlegt nächstes Mal mit den Ghostbusters da hoch zu fahren, denn es müssen ja Gespensterdorsche gewesen sein |kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Danke Lausi, wäre aber schon gewesen, wenn die anderen Mitstreiter auch ein paar Leos erbeutet hätten........ Obwohl, ein 38er und ein paar Lütte waren ja noch dabei|bigeyes



Keine Frage.......aber es hat halt nicht sollen sein mit die Dorsche. 

Untertänigste Verneigung eure Wohleibigkeit


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Matze, der Hoddie könnte ein Verkaufsschlager werden :l der wird bei der nächsten Tour auf jeden Fall in meinen Besitz übergehen |supergri
> 
> Herr König Rolf der 1. Ich bitte sie....dieser kleine Wattwurmdorsch muss doch neben ihrem Schlachtschiff von Leo gar nicht erwähnt werden, genauso wie die Suiziddörschlein, die nur ein kostenloses Piercing abstauben wollten....und außerdem
> 
> ES GIBT JA KEINE DORSCHE Jahrgang 2015.....habe mir überlegt nächstes Mal mit den Ghostbusters da hoch zu fahren, denn es müssen ja Gespensterdorsche gewesen sein |kopfkrat





Unverbesserlich #6:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Hab da noch ein Bild vom "Männeressen" in Mommark#6


----------



## Yupii (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Sabber, sabber, der Magen knurrt schon wieder:q:q


----------



## Beppo (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Echt, das hätte nu nicht notgetan mit dem Bild..ein Jahr auf die leckeren Rippchen warten.

Der neue Könich ist wohl ein kleiner Marquis de Sade  

Greetz
Beppo

bernie und ich haben auch einen Spruch fürs Mommark Shirt

"Mommark- we love you more than Rock´n Roll"

hier das passende Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQsOaZ8vfnc
(Das ist die Band für die bernie den CD Player nicht aufgefunden hat ...oder aufbekommen oder watt auch immer  )

Mit Verlaub , dieses Malle zeuch is nich meins..dazu müsste ich mind. 2 Fl. Bärenfang trinken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Wenn ich diesen Grillteller da sehe:k:k:k

Dann wollte ich fragen ob ihr für die 2017 Tour noch einen Platz für mich frei habt??#c#c#c

#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Grillteller da sehe:k:k:k
> 
> Dann wollte ich fragen ob ihr für die 2017 Tour noch einen Platz für mich frei habt??#c#c#c
> 
> #h



Matze, du bist jederzeit in unserer Runde herzlich willkommen#6. Da wird, nein..... da ist mind. nen Kilo Rippchen und ein paar Steaks mit eingeplant 

( wir sehen uns Samstag in MD)#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Achja am WE ist ja Messe in Magdeburg...ich sollte mal anfangen mit Stand packen....Servus#h


----------



## Skott (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub , dieses Malle zeuch is nich meins..dazu müsste ich mind. 2 Fl. Bärenfang trinken



Beppo, meinst du diesen "Hierbas" ??

Nach dem übermäßigen Genuß von diesem Zeug verliert man das Bewußtsein (Filmriss) und muß sich achtern zukorken, damit man nicht verunfallt :q|uhoh:|peinlich

Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Skott schrieb:


> Beppo, meinst du diesen "Hierbas" ??
> 
> Nach dem übermäßigen Genuß von diesem Zeug verliert man das Bewußtsein (Filmriss) und muß sich achtern zukorken, damit man nicht verunfallt :q|uhoh:|peinlich
> 
> ...



Kennt das knubbelige Kerlchen vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Beppo (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nö, der Skott meint das mallorkinische Getränk aus irgendwelchen Heikräutern.

Ich dagegen habe letztes Jahr Bärenjäger (Honigschnaps) plus Bier plus Obstler plus Schierker Feuerstein getrunken...in grossen Gebinden..da half zukorken nix mehr 

Ich konnte noch meinen Namen tanzen, aber das Überdruckventil hats nicht halten können...zum Glück nicht "achtern"  

Aufm Klo habe ich dann nach JÖÖRCH und Kuuurt gerufen..(der kleine Röchelieu)

Mit Malle Zeuch meinte ich den Spruch aufm Hoodie aber auch nur in Verbindung mit dem unerträglichen Song (no offence offense..)..nix für ungut, aber bei solchen Saufliedern geht mir die Krempe hoch  , und das hätte ich jedoch bei der o.g. Menge an Blut im Alkohol *vielleicht* ertragen 

lg
Beppo

PS: @Matze..komm doch alle drei Tage zum Essen , und bring Deine Holde mit, dann werden die mitgebrachten Unmengen an Futter evtl. mal alle  (fettnapf aus dem Weg räum* nicht dass Deine Frau evtl eine Vielesserin sei..das wollte ich damit nicht sagen ..Frauen sind da manchmal "so"  )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|jump:|jump:


----------



## Skott (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Beppo schrieb:


> Nö, der Skott meint das mallorkinische Getränk aus irgendwelchen Heikräutern.
> 
> Ich dagegen habe letztes Jahr Bärenjäger (Honigschnaps) plus Bier plus Obstler plus Schierker Feuerstein getrunken...in grossen Gebinden..da half zukorken nix mehr
> 
> ...



Richtig, ich meinte diesen spanischen Lakritz-/Kräuterschnaps...#6

...und du hast vollkommen recht Beppo, die wirklich wichtigen Sachen sollte man sich noch mal richtig durch den Kopp gehen lassen....:q:q:q
(Die von dir beschriebene Mischung war aber auch tödlich und hält kein Pferd aus)|bigeyes

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Beppo (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

@Skott..   

Diese Jahr habe ich mich auch zurückgehalten.
Wollte ja beide Tage aufs Boot .

Nur Jörch hat mich zu ein paar Schierker genötigt..der trinkt halt nicht gerne alleine 

Achja und der Ooooginool Mommark Likör ist super legger.

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Gratulation zum Königstitel, Rolf. #6#6#6
Ein hart erarbeiteter Titel, bei soviel Dorschprominenz und sowenig Dorsch. Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du da heimlich in Deiner Werkstatt für ne Wunderwaffe gebastelt hast, aber RoGe Tackle hat mal wieder Wunder gewirkt :q:q:q

Und mit der Salami war diesmal alles in Ordnung Mario? :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Königstitel, Rolf. #6#6#6
> Ein hart erarbeiteter Titel, bei soviel Dorschprominenz und sowenig Dorsch. Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du da heimlich in Deiner Werkstatt für ne Wunderwaffe gebastelt hast, aber RoGe Tackle hat mal wieder Wunder gewirkt :q:q:q
> 
> Und mit der Salami war diesmal alles in Ordnung Mario? :q



Moin Moin Andor.
Danke..... ja ich hatte das Glück DEN Dorsch zu erbeuten. (und mit 67cm konnte man ihn bedenkenlos entnehmen) Die UV-Jigs in orange/rot laufen ganz gut #6.
Ich hoffe du bist im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei?! #6 Dieses alljährliche Treffen in Mommark ist schon was Besonderes!!
Zum Service von Matze brauch ich dir ja nix zu sagen#6

Salami von Mario war wirklich lecker#6, nicht zu vergleichen mit der vom Vorjahr|bigeyes|uhoh::q


----------



## Beppo (4. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Andor.

Am ersten Tag gabs Jagdwurst "Stümpel" mit Brot und lecker Brühe aus der Kanne, die beim Entladen des Bootes plötzlich keinen Henkel mehr hatte..klingt komisch, ist aber so. |kopfkrat
Am Sonntag leicht angeräucherte Stracke..sehr lecker.
Obwohl unsere Wurst, wie schon 1000mal geschrieben auch letztes Jahr TipTop war.. Ihr hattet echt Pech auf eurem Kutter.

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn wir uns bald mal sehen (nä. Jahr MM)

Dorsche lasse ich gerne den anderen über, ich habe an den Schollen Gefallen gefunden.
Die waren ganz schön fit und (Schnur)spannend an der 2,7m Sportex .


----------



## Beppo (5. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Dann gehts ja fast auf 3 Häuser und 4 Boote zu.

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis die MM Tour.

cheers
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |jump:|jump:|jump:
> ich schmeiß mich gleich weg hier! Glaube fast ich.möchte nächstes Jahr auch mit :q:q:q:q:q:q:q



In live ist das Höschen nass :q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ach darum hattest du Abends nie eins an....jetzt verstehe ich dich :q


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ach darum hattest du Abends nie eins an....jetzt verstehe ich dich :q



Bin halt ein Fuchs


----------



## offense80 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Achsooo ok, und ich hatte mich schon gewundert was da so riecht. Jetzt wird es mir klar :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moin Moin Matze, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag !! #6

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Jesse J (28. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir nachträglich auch alles Gute !!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Vielen Dank |wavey:


----------



## offense80 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag. War aus gesundheitlichen Gründen die letzte Zeit nicht on und habe es erst jetzt gelesen. 

Happy Birthday nachträglich Servicetalent Matze #6


----------



## Yupii (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> War aus gesundheitlichen Gründen die letzte Zeit nicht on und habe es erst jetzt gelesen.
> #6



Das letzte Oktoberwochenende war wohl für dich in deinem hohen Alter zu anstrengend??#c


----------



## offense80 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Nee ich musste mal wieder den Helden spielen und versuchen einen Typen vor seiner Freundin zu beschützen, die scheinbar unter Drogen stand, und ihn mehrmals mit Fäusten und Tritten angriff. Nachdem sie mich auch attackierte, und ich sie mittels Kopfhebel zu Boden gebracht hatte um die Polizei zu rufen, kam ihr "Freund" scheinbar wie aus dem Nichts und hat mir das Gesicht zertreten ( laut einem Zeugen mit einem Tritt ) 
Ergebnis

3/4 des Gesichtes sind jetzt gebrochen, Nasenbein, beide Jochbeine, Ober. und Unterkiefer sowie der Gaumen. Die Op hat 6 Stunden gedauert. 
Bin jetzt aber wieder raus aus dem KH und zuhause. 

Soviel zum Thema ZU ALT :q:q:q

Ach ja, leider konnte der Täter entkommen weil man es nicht für nötig hielt ihn bis zum Eintreffen der der Polizei aufzuhalten |gr:#d#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

|bigeyes
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein....Man man man
Wünsche dir gute Besserung 

LG aus Mommark


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Jupp, wohl richtig dumm gelaufen....... ( Micha, wäre es nicht besser die Einzelheiten bei Interesse per PN weiter zu geben?)|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

 
Rolf du wirst lachen....das wollte ich eigentlich auch so machen, und war der Meinung ich hätte es privat an Yupii geschickt. Kommt weil ich noch nicht so viel erkennen kann hier lol. 
Naja nu ist es auch egal, Spenden sind bisher noch keine eingegangen, neue Jobangebote, kostenlose Guidingtouren, Mitleidsessen oder Köder wurden auch noch nicht an mich verschickt also was solls 

Ich lebe und das ist die Hauptsachen |wavey:


----------



## bernie (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Unfassbar!!!!!!!! 

Ich wünsche Dir ALLES GUTE!! 

Die Welt ist SOWAS von bescheuert geworden.........


----------



## Yupii (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mensch  Micha, da hat es dich ja bös erwischt.
Alles Gute und denke dran: Man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben.......


----------



## offense80 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Danke für eure Genesungswünsche. Ja wäre echt cool wenn man ihn bekommen würde. Am Schönsten wäre es sogar, dass noch etwas ähnliches gegen ihn vorliegt, und er deshalb in U Haft kommen würde...... dort hat er (auf beiden Seiten ) auch schon riesige Fanclubs die auf ihn "warten"


----------



## Beppo (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich war lange nicht hier, bernie hat mir davon erzählt..ich könnte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese.

Wird schon wieder, dass Du schmerzfrei lachen kannst..
Gute Besserung Digger 

lg
pp


----------



## offense80 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Klar Beppo, alles eine Frage der Zeit. Bis Mommark 2017 ist alles locker verheilt und hoffentlich nichts neues dazu gekommen lol....

Hab echt was daraus gelernt.....

Wäre ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mit euch angeln gewesen, wäre das nicht passiert 
oder grillen, oder Billard spielen oder oder oder ;-)


----------



## Yupii (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Moinsen Mädelz,
ich wünsche euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für das Jahr 2017#h#h#h


----------



## offense80 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Die Wünsche gehen natürlich auch an dich und alle anderen Mommarkler mit Famile herzlichst zurück ( Matze und seine Frau selbstverständlich mit eingeschlossen ) |engel:|engel:|engel:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Stecke mitten im Umzug nach Mommark...wünsche Euch ALLEN auch schöne Festtage#h

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Da klinke ich mich natürlich mit ein!!!

Auch von mir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und natürlich allen viel Erfolg an der "Rute"!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

wünsch ich euch auch #6


----------



## lausi97 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Auch von mir eine besinnliche und ruhige Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich wünsche allen Boardies schöne, geruhsame Weihnachten.
Wo ist denn Olaf? ( HeinBlöd)


----------



## MS aus G (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2017!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2017!!!
> 
> Grüße Mario




....... von mir natürlich auch alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit für 2017


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

dito.......................jungs

lg nobbi


----------



## Yupii (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Mädelz, von mir natürlich auch alles Gute für 2017. Bei mir fängt es gar nicht sooo schlecht an: ich muss mich gerade in der Nähe von Hvide Sande herumtreiben


----------



## offense80 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Von mir auch nur die besten Wünsche für das neue Jahr an die Crew hier ( Nobbi und Matze natürlich inbegriffen und auch Gäste). 
Ach Yupii das tut mir aber leid  was treibst du denn da? Doch wohl nicht die Dorschquote ausschöpfen lol?


----------



## Yupii (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ach Yupii das tut mir aber leid  was treibst du denn da? Doch wohl nicht die Dorschquote ausschöpfen lol?


Nee, nur relaxen soweit es die drei Enkel zulassen. :q


----------



## offense80 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Na da bin ich aber froh das ich nur zwei habe :q:q:q

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viiiiiel Spaß mit den Minimenschen#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt*

Euch auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Bin Freitag bis Sonntag in Duisburg auf der Messe mit meinen Stand. Vllt ist ja von euch einer vor Ort.
Lg#h


----------

